# Ensidia für 72 Stunden aus WoW gebannt



## Launethil (4. Februar 2010)

Die Raid-Truppe von Ensidia wurde heute für 72 Stunden aus World of Warcraft gebannt, nachdem die Gilde - nach eigener Aussage unwissentlich - einen Exploit nutzte. Weitere Details findet Ihr in unserer Newsmeldung zum Ensidia-Bann - doch wie findet Ihr Blizzards Entscheidung?


----------



## Topperharly (4. Februar 2010)

bin kein fanboy, aber wenn man normal kämpft und dadurch nichtwissend einen bugbenutz kann es kein aktives bugusing sein. blizz hat völlig überzogen reagiert, blizz hat ein fehler gemacht und dafür muss ensidia etz bluten.


----------



## Willtaker (4. Februar 2010)

also nach der beschreibung des bugs finde ich, dass blizzard es beim testen hätte merken müssen. und deshalb sind sie aus meiner sicht selbst schuld und nicht irgendeine gilde!


----------



## Sasorx (4. Februar 2010)

Allso ich finde es einen WItz das Blizz Die leute bannd weil die ohne zu wissen was los is nen bug ge used haben das is echt bescheuert von Blizzard die sollten den KRam erst vertig testen befor das live geht ey schämt euch blizz echt ma


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2010)

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Ist schon richtig so :>


----------



## Seyda (4. Februar 2010)

ich schließe mich den vorrednern an: das es sich um einen bug handelte, konnte ensidia in erster hinsicht nicht wissen.
progress gilden versuchen einfach drauf los bis der boss liegt. und wenn es da eine spielmechanik gibt, die man nicht kennt,
die aber hilfreich zu sein scheint, nutz man die eben.
das es ein bug ist, hätten die niemals wissen können. blizzard hätte das ganze einfach richtig testen sollen, wenn sie es schon
nicht auf den PTR machen lassen (was bei einem endgame lore encounter aber schon recht is).

mfg


----------



## handzumgrus (4. Februar 2010)

für die unfähigkeit der blizzard tester und programmierer müssen die spieler wieder mal büßen


----------



## Topperharly (4. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Ist schon richtig so :>



ach ja? topgilden benutzen das immer bzw. schurken um dps zu pushen. das is vergleichsweise so, man würde dir den führerschein wegnehemn weil du über ne grüne ampel gefahren bist. die plozei aber dann sagt "sorry wurde falsch verkabelt die ist eigentlich rot".


----------



## plastic (4. Februar 2010)

Ich finde auch, dass der Bann überzogen ist. Hätte man sich im Vorfeld Gedanken darüber gemacht und auf Herz und Nieren geprüft, wäre es erst gar nicht soweit gekommen.


----------



## Sox!D (4. Februar 2010)

Tut mir leid aber Blizzard hat damit echt den Vogel abgeschossen

Blizzard hat in nen Bluepost geschrieben, dass sie die ersten Arthas 25er/10er aktiv miterleben werden (können sich ja porten etc.)
Wurds gemacht - nein oder?

Ebenso hat Ensidia ein Ticket während / nach eines Trys bezüglich dieses Bugs aufgegebn - ich denke man kann wohl annehmen, dass hätte ein GM ihnen geschrieben, dass sie aufhören sollen Arthas zu tryen, sie diesem Wunsch auch nachgekommen wären.

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht? Was ist dann mit den andren 25er Raids, und dessen Schurken, die ebenfalls Saronitbomben genutzt haben, es aber nicht auf die Reihe brachten Arthas zu legen, die kommen jetzt ungeschoren davon oder wie?
Na ich mein, was denkt sich Blizzard eigentlich dabei ?

Wenn sie es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen ihre Encounter gut genug zu testen, sollen sie den Release halt verschieben oder kA was, Arthas aufm PTR wär nicht schön gewesen, hätte aber sicherlich sehr geholfen solche Bugs zu finden.

Meine Meinung dazu - Blizzard's neuer Epic Fail 
72 Stunden Bann und Achievment Aberkennung dafür, dass ein Bug gefunden wurd - mal schaun wie's dann bei Cataclysm aussieht *hust*


http://ensidia.com/muqq/blog/4078/ <- durchlesen und danke an Blizzard für das Eigentor -.-


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

wenn man aber sieht das sich die plattform einfach so weider aufbaut ohne das irgendein event stattfindet, sollte man schon merken das was nicht richtig vorgerht. Sie haben es also doch mit bewusstsein gemacht, auch wenn es erst unabsichtlich war. Sie hätten lieber nen gm anschreiben müssen das was nicht stimmt und das nicht erst nach dem erliegt.
Ich kenn das auch zur genüge man schreibt ein programm oder sonst was aber genau diesen einen fehler, findet man nciht über den sich dann 10000 leute aufregen, das is auch normal.
und wie schon an anderen stellen gesagt, sie haben oft genug ohne strafe exploits genutzt und andere gilden beim einmaligen benutzen 3 tages banns.
so long absolute gerechtfertigt. gleiches recht für alle.
nebenbei die reaktion von muqq is auch mehr als überzogen in seinem blog.


----------



## Gulwar (4. Februar 2010)

Absolut richtige Entscheidung.
Gerüchte über Bugusing und nicht ganz einwandfreie Tricks und Addons, gibts bei dieser Gilde schon lange. Wobei man das auch anderen Topgilden unterstellen kann, mit sauberen Mitteln schafft man es wohl nicht nach oben.
Aber: Auch wenn diese Gilde wohl öfters von Blizzard bevorzugt und chauffiert wurde - in diesem Fall hatte Blizz zum Glück mal keine Wahl. Wie man drauf kommt Bomben in den Kampf einzubauen ist mir eh schleierhaft, aber da die Jungs ja ausgiebig Zeit hatten den Kampf zu testen, wußten sie mit Sicherheit ganz genau was sie da tun. Und das Verschweigen eines Bugs um ihn zu eigenen Gunsten auszunutzen ist kein reiner Zufall sondern eine gezielte Handlung.
Vielleicht lernt aber auch Blizzard aus dieser geschichte und entfernt endlich alle "Erster" Erfolge. Solange es Titel, Pets und Mounts dafür gibt, wird immer jemand versuchen da ranzukommen, koste was es wolle. Und wenns nur ein 72 Stunden Bann ist. Vielzuwenig eigentlich


----------



## DiegoDark (4. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es nicht gerecht da man ja nicht weiß das es ein bug ist woher auch! Meines wissens (das heißt ich kann mich auch irren) war der kampf gegen Arthas auf dem PRT nicht mal möglich da er von blizz nicht freigegben war! Also hätte blizz dieses kampf intern besser testen sollen und nicht spieler bestrafen die diese spielmechanik nicht mal kannten deshalb hätte es für Ensidia auch sein können das die spielmechanik genau so vorgesehen wäre im kampf gegen Arthas auch wenn es nicht so gewesen ist!


----------



## Topperharly (4. Februar 2010)

die benzutzen öftes bomben, in jedem bosskampf (zumindest schurken) die saronitbomben sind instant mit 1 min cd. ich finde blizz hat gewaltig einen an der waffl.


----------



## Zeyth (4. Februar 2010)

viele schurken machen neben pve auch pvp.
 im pvp ist ingenieurskunst eine der besten wahlen, das ist fakt.
 um dann als schurke im pve einen vergleichbaren schadensbonus zu fahren, sagen wir mal zum beispiel mit einer juwe/ingi combo,
gegenüber einem schurken mit juwe/schmied, der natürlich eigentlich mehr dmg boostende stats aus seinen berufen zieht, "muss"
man als schurke mit ingi saronitbomben in seine rotation mit einbauen, ansonsten würde es zu dps verlust führen im gegenzug zu
sogenanntem juwe/schmied schurken.
 also nicht wirklich ein feiner zug von blizz, das ingenieur dd um max dmg aus ihren berufen zu holen bomben auf cooldown schmeißen
sollte auch bei blizzard allgemein bekannt sein...

edit: ingenieurskunst bietet sogar richtig eingesetzt einen höheren schadensbonus als juwe oder schmied für schurken.​


----------



## Nokifox (4. Februar 2010)

Bei Ensidia handelt es sich ja um eine Top-Raidgilde. 

Da diese Raidgilde nicht einfach mal loszieht und eben Arthas aus Langeweile bezwingt, werden sie sich jeden Kampf ganz genau angesehen haben und dabei festgestellt haben, wo der Vorteil liegt. Solche Gilden beobachten einen Kampf äußerst genau und haben Tools mit denen jeder Kampf und jede Handlung des einzelnen Spielers nachzuvollziehen ist. Da kann mir keiner von denen erzählen, dass sie das nicht gemerkt hätten. Wäre das der Fall wären sie ziemliche Stümper und bei diesen Erfolgen ist das auszuschließen.
Und da Ensidia nun mal geil auf Titel ist, haben sie es genutzt und stellen sich jetzt dumm wie Anfänger.

Solche Gilden werden bei Kämpfen durch GM's nun mal beobachtet, wie damals bei Illidan. Daher ist der Bann durchaus gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ach ja? topgilden benutzen das immer bzw. schurken um dps zu pushen. das is vergleichsweise so, man würde dir den führerschein wegnehemn weil du über ne grüne ampel gefahren bist. die plozei aber dann sagt "sorry wurde falsch verkabelt die ist eigentlich rot".



Das nennt man dann "OWNED"


----------



## Vågor1 (4. Februar 2010)

Nunja, es war ja bekannt, dass die Plattform zerfallen soll... und wenn das bei den jungs nicht so war, dann stimmt was nicht. Das haben sie ausgenutzt und sind gebannt worden.

Das man darum so einen Aufriss macht... 72 Stunden sind doch nix.


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

zumal sie durch den kill / bugusen ja auch nen riesen vorsprung im hero modus gehabt hätten wenn ich das richtig verstandeb habe.?


----------



## celivar (4. Februar 2010)

Spätestens wenn sie sehen das sich die Plattform wieder aufbaut hätten sie einen GM anschreiben müssen.
Wayne, der Bann geschieht ihnen recht.
Ist ja nicht das erste mal das sie bugs ausnutzen.


----------



## Ellordian (4. Februar 2010)

/fail von Blizz.

natürlich ist das nutzen eines bugs einer strafe würdig, aber woher soll ensidia wissen ob es ein bug ist oder nicht? mal angenommen ihr seit so gut, dass ihr die aller ersten seit, die arthas killen dürfen, werdet ihr es so wie immer versuchen, mit allen mitteln. und da gehört bei top gilden halt auch das bomben werfen zu, um den schaden zu erhöhen. woher sollt ihr nun wissen, wenn ihr als erste da seit, dass es ein bug ist?
sagt nicht, ihr würdet alles probieren um zu schauen mit was ihr es schafft, dass die plattform ganz bleibt. ihr hätte genauso weiter versucht arthas zu legen. wenn sich dann heraus stellt das es ein bug ist, dann haben sie ihn gefunden und blizz muss es korrigieren. aber sie dafür zu bestrafen ist unsinnig. der fehler lag bei blizz in der programmierung und dem nicht ausreichend testen.
also, ensidia hat meiner meinung nach alles richtig gemacht. war ja nicht deren schuld.

anders sieht es aus, wenn ensidia wusste, durch vorherigen versuchen ohne bomben, dass sie es mit den bomben vereinfachen können. dann hätten sie die spielmachanik mit absicht umgangen und müssen entsprechend bestraft werden. 

PS: mich würde mal interessieren, ob die US Gilde nicht auch bomben in ihrer rota hat um den damage zu pushen.


----------



## LubuLegend (4. Februar 2010)

Cool, ab jetzt weiss ich auch immer vor der Bekanntgabe eines Bugs schon, ob es sich um einen Exploit handelt!

Super Blizzard.


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

@Ellordian
Man müsste das selbst im Kampflog sehen, und die haben Arthi ja net im first try gelegt und die haben 100%ig auswertungen des kampfes gemacht und da sollte man schon sehen das die bomben die plattform repariert haben.


----------



## Ellordian (4. Februar 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Nunja, es war ja bekannt, dass die Plattform zerfallen soll...



wo stand das? hatte ich das tatsächlich überlesen? ich wusste nicht vorher, dass die plattform zerfallen soll. woher auch, konnte man auf dem ptr ja auch nicht testen/ sehen.


----------



## Altbier (4. Februar 2010)

Sox!D schrieb:


> http://ensidia.com/muqq/blog/4078/ <- durchlesen und danke an Blizzard für das Eigentor -.-



Getan und gut dabei gelacht. Wie schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben benimmt der gute Muqq sich wie ein kleines Kind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist mir eigentlich egal wie das mit dem Bugusing ist. Fakt ist: Es ist das Spiel von Bliz. Die Server gehören Bliz. Die Regeln werden von den Gamedesignern von Bliz gemacht. Entweder man erkennt das an oder man lässt es.

Viele Grüße,
Berrgo


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Ist schon richtig so :>


^This

Außerdem war es bekannt, dass die Plattform gedacht ist, kleiner zu werden. Nicht, dass die dann plötzlich wieder größer wird.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Februar 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> das is vergleichsweise so, man würde dir den führerschein wegnehemn weil du über ne grüne ampel gefahren bist. die plozei aber dann sagt "sorry wurde falsch verkabelt die ist eigentlich rot".


Hrhrhr.... made my day!

Ich finde den Bann o.O EDIT: nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## aliengang (4. Februar 2010)

celivar schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn sie sehen das sich die Plattform wieder aufbaut hätten sie einen GM anschreiben müssen.
> Wayne, der Bann geschieht ihnen recht.
> Ist ja nicht das erste mal das sie bugs ausnutzen.




ensidia braucht keine bugs sie haben zu 100% net gewusst  und wozu sollen sie bugs benutzen?? sie wissen das sie die welt bekannteste und die beste gilde ist wozu ein bann nur weil sie gut genug sind um ihn zu machen? ich kann wetten die haben es net beim first try geschaft aber wen gz aber der bann ist dumm von blizz 

gilde blood legion (mir unbekannt vill euch auch) aber auf einmal bekommen die den world first kill 10ner???????? lol??  wen einer was über die gilde weiß außer den first kill und wo sie gamen ich bitte darum mir eine nachricht zu schreiben danke


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

wieso wird im offiziellen wow-forum ein thread geschlossen, welcher älter ist uns bei dem es sich in etwa um die gleiche diskussion handelt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

Die Einzigen die wissen was im chatlog stand, ist ensidia selbst und Blizzard. Weiter kann man davon ausgehen das es kein 1. Try war. 
somit könnte man den 72h Bann als gerechtfertigt ansehen. Dennoch haben sie ihn umgehauen und werden ihn nächste Wochen sauber legen (ob ihn nun der Erfolg für die id aberkannt wird oder nicht und ob er diese Woche noch ohne Bug gelegt wird, spielt keine Rolle mehr). Bauernopfer hin oder her... welche Blizzard den Neidern liefern musste ... _C'est la vie _und großes Zickentheater

btw ... nimm bitte die Wertung aus der Umfrage ... ein einfaches Ja oder Nein reicht da völlig ... wer mehr außer ja oder nein zum vote sagen will kann dies selbstständig tun


----------



## DonFisch87 (4. Februar 2010)

wielange gehtn der bann 72 stunden oder ?
obwohl ich mir bei muqq vorstellen kann dass es sich erweitern wird, nachdem was er da abzieht ... wien kleines kind heult er rum weil er ma 3 tage kein wow spielen kann


----------



## Ellordian (4. Februar 2010)

Szion schrieb:


> @Ellordian
> Man müsste das selbst im Kampflog sehen, und die haben Arthi ja net im first try gelegt und die haben 100%ig auswertungen des kampfes gemacht und da sollte man schon sehen das die bomben die plattform repariert haben.



den kampflog möchte ich sehen, in dem steht: "saronitbombe verursachte xxx schaden. saronitbombe verhinderte zerfallen der plattform." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich haben die allerhand auswertungen zu laufen. aber, mal ehrlich. du bist erster dort und weisst nicht was auf dich wartet. hast 25 spieler da, jede klasse vertreten, jeder setzt verschiedenste angriffe, hilfen, etc. ein. willst du da ehrlich alle durch testen, bis du weisst was daran schuld ist, das die plattform nicht zerfällt? vor allem, wenn du nicht mal weisst, dass sie überhaupt zerfällt? (falls ensidia es wirklich nicht wusste)


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

@ellordian :
es hies nicht nicht zerfällt sondern rebuild ergo wieeraufgebaut.
und das müsste im log stehn.
und wenn sie es gewusst haben ist es buggusing und laut policy strafbar fertig aus.
wenn ich das gemacht hätte hät ich auch bann bekommen also müssen auch sie einen bekommen.
Sie haben es halt wissen din kauf genommen evtl. nen bann zu kriegen.


----------



## fishcode (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn Blizz nicht programieren können und dadurch den leuten ermöglichen bugs zunutzen, ist das blizz schuld und nicht der der spieler. Sollen sie sich mal n bissl mehr anstrengen beim programieren. Da machen se schon immer testserver auf und kriegen es immer noch net gebacken bugfreie spieleinhalte zuliefern.


----------



## Cheaters (4. Februar 2010)

Ellordian schrieb:


> wo stand das? hatte ich das tatsächlich überlesen? ich wusste nicht vorher, dass die plattform zerfallen soll. woher auch, konnte man auf dem ptr ja auch nicht testen/ sehen.




Klar stand das, schau halt hin und wieder auf MMO-Champion vorbei.
"The only thing we know is that after each phase the platform collapses."


----------



## Vizard (4. Februar 2010)

Ich bin wirklich kein Ensidia Fanboy aber für Fehler von Blizzard bestraft zu werden finde ich einfach nicht richtig.
Sollen die doch ihre Programmierer Bestrafen die es nicht hinbekommen haben das ganze richtig zu Programmieren und ausführlich zu Testen.
Aber statt den Fehler bei sich selber zu suchen wird es auf die Spieler abgewälzt.
Tja Epic Fail Blizzard Ensidia trägt keine schuld sondern nur ihr.
Blizzard ist echt Kindergarten ganz großes Kino echt.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Hmmmm lass mich mal überlegen wenn du bei ensidia wärst (ich mag sie trotzdem nicht) und irgendnen bug hättest das du normal stehenbleiben kannst was würdest du tun?? gm anschreiben und sagen ey alter was soll das da is ein bug das ich mich nicht bewegen muss! die teile brechen nicht runter fixxt das mal! sicher nicht...
> Mfg Wiikend



Willst es ehrlich wissen? Nehmenw ir Saurfang25: Es ist gang und gebe die Leute mit dem Mal steren zu lassen oder sie in die Kanonen zu schicken.
Bei meinen Raids habe ich das noch nicht ein einziges mal gemacht, weil man die Spielmechanik damit umgeht.

Soll echt noch LEute die sowas wie ein Ehrgefühl haben und sich nicht zu sowas hinreissen lassen.


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

Alle die sich hier über Programmierung aufregen habt ihr überhaupt ne ahnung davon wie schwierig grade debugging is. Ich will euch mal sehen -.-

genauso hab ich auch noch nie den bug in hdr genutzt weil einfach das spielgefühl dann doch voll am arsch ist.....


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2010)

fishcode schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz nicht programieren können und dadurch den leuten ermöglichen bugs zunutzen, ist das blizz schuld und nicht der der spieler. Sollen sie sich mal n bissl mehr anstrengen beim programieren. Da machen se schon immer testserver auf und kriegen es immer noch net gebacken bugfreie spieleinhalte zuliefern.


Selten so einen Mist gelesen!!

Wenn als vor dem Laden ein Auto nicht abgeschlossen ist, knacke ich es und klaue es?
"Tja, selber Schuld, wenn man ein Auto technisch auch noch knacken kann.
Hätten die Hersteller mal vorher testen sollen!" ^^

Ansichten haben manche Leute ... nee nee


----------



## Xâr (4. Februar 2010)

Sie gehören zu einer der Top Gilden und sie sollen von all den Funktionen und Bugs nichts gewusst haben????? Ne ist klar. Es waren teilweise sogar die Topgilden, die für Blizzard die Encounter vorab getestet haben. 

Vollkommen gerechtfertigt. Ausserdem 72 Stunden. Die gehen auch vorbei.


----------



## Cradle01 (4. Februar 2010)

Mal nur so ne Anmerkung an die Leute die sagen Ensidia hätten´s nicht gewußt: Warum wurde nachdem Arthas besiegt wurde vom Raid ein Ticket verfasst in welchem ein Bug gemeldet wurde?


----------



## Ellordian (4. Februar 2010)

ok. gut, also sie haben es gelesen/ gewusst. es hätte trotzdem teil des spielverlaufs seien können.

denkt mal alle an euch selbst? wer von euch hat im kolloseum nicht die möglichlkeit von levitieren genutzt um gormok einfacher zu killen? jeder wusste das es geht, so keinen schaden zu nehmen durch die flammen, obwohl sich auch da jeder hätte denken können, dass es so nicht gewollt ist. oder vielleicht doch? war es von blizz so gewollt? nein, war es nicht. stellte sich aber auch erst später raus. und erst ab dem punkt, als es durch blizz bekannt geworden ist, zählte es als bugusing. vorher hätte es genauso gut zur spielmechanik gehören können.


----------



## Altbier (4. Februar 2010)

fishcode schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz nicht programieren können und dadurch den leuten ermöglichen bugs zunutzen, ist das blizz schuld und nicht der der spieler. Sollen sie sich mal n bissl mehr anstrengen beim programieren. Da machen se schon immer testserver auf und kriegen es immer noch net gebacken bugfreie spieleinhalte zuliefern.



Und mit genau dieser Aussage disqualifizierst Du dich selbst in Zukunft noch einmal über das Programmieren von Software zu sprechen. Ich weiss nicht wie manche Leute sich sowas vorstellen. Vielleicht, dass ein versiffter alter Mann mit Bierbauch irgendwo alleine im Keller sitzt und neue Bosse "programmiert"? Tut mir leid, aber eine Software wie WoW ist sicher um einige Ecken komplexer als eine mal eben dahingeklatschte PHP-Webseite. Ein solches Projekt übersteigt mit Sicherheit die Komplexität aller Softwareprojekte die die (meisten) Leute hier im Forum jemals gesehen haben oder sehen werden. Nebeneffekte sind einfach extrem schwer auszumachen. Zumal die Anzahl der möglichen Nebeneffekte mit jeder Erweiterung des Contents exponentiell (!!!) wächst.

Viele Grüße,
Altbier


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

wir zum bsp.
nur weil du so ein charakterlich schwacher spieler bist schliese bitte nicht auf andere. Und is klar das ein ingi "Pflicht" ist um nen boss zu killen schon klar..... denk ma nach ellordian

und warum erst nachdem man den bug ausgenutz hat gleich reporten.


----------



## celivar (4. Februar 2010)

72 Stunden sind auserdem zu wenig.
Meines Wissens nach bekommt ein "normaler" Spieler der einen WoW Bug ausnutzt für immer Bann.

Hat Ensidia nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (4. Februar 2010)

meiner meinung nach ist ein kill ein kill... wie er gemacht wird ist doch furzegal...

ich meine spielmechaniken zum vorteil zu benutzen ist zwar laut agb verboten, aber meiner meinung nach ist dieser satz im agb doof^^

ich meine ein bug ist doch nicht die schuld der buguser sondern der macher... 

btw ob der soldat nun den gegner mit dem messer ersticht oder mit dem scharfschützengewehr ist doch voll egal... der gegner stirbt und voila

btw find ichs 10x lustiger weil sie sich quasi "durchgeschlingelt" haben^^


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

geht ja auch darum das jeder otto-normal spieler viel härter und schneller bestraft als ensida bis her das geht denk ich auch vielen auf den ****.


----------



## Sin (4. Februar 2010)

OMG, ganze 72 Stunden kein WoW? Was machen die armen Kerle denn dann? Die werden doch dahin vegetieren, sabbernd mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur hauen... (wer sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten)


----------



## Zeyth (4. Februar 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Sie gehören zu einer der Top Gilden und sie sollen von all den Funktionen und Bugs nichts gewusst haben????? Ne ist klar. Es waren teilweise sogar die Topgilden, die für Blizzard die Encounter vorab getestet haben.
> 
> Vollkommen gerechtfertigt. Ausserdem 72 Stunden. Die gehen auch vorbei.



ja, ensidia wusste das irgendetwas nicht stimmt das die plattformen nicht zerstört werden.
jedoch wussten sie nicht woher dieser bug kam, bis zu dem blizzard statement.
und ffs, ingi bringt mehr dps als juwe für einen schurken wenn man bomben auf CD hält.
jeder schurke der ingi hat und bomben nicht auf CD hält verschenkt DPS, *Fakt.*


----------



## Sakulis (4. Februar 2010)

also ich finde es total korrekt es war bekannt wie genau der fight ablaufen würde Ensidia hatt damit wissentlich ein bugusing begangen & ausgenutzt 
wenn blizz darüber hinwegsehen würde weils ja "pro`s" sind wäre das allen anderen spielern gegnüber nicht mer fair.
soll er doch froh sein das es nur ein paar stunden sind


----------



## Ellordian (4. Februar 2010)

Szion schrieb:


> wir zum bsp.
> nur weil du so ein charakterlich schwacher spieler bist schliese bitte nicht auf andere. Und is klar das ein ingi "Pflicht" ist um nen boss zu killen schon klar..... denk ma nach ellordian
> 
> und warum erst nachdem man den bug ausgenutz hat gleich reporten.



habe nie behauptet das ein ingi pflicht ist, sondern nur, dass viele topgilden diese bomben nutzen, in ihre rota einbauen um den schaden zu erhöhen. wir in unserer gilde haben auch keinen ingi, bzw. nutzen wir die bomben nicht/ sind noch nie auf die idee gekommen diese zu nutzen. aber wir sind auch keine topgilde, sondern ein fungilde, die gereade mal im 10er modus 4/12 bossen hat in ICC. aber in den meisten topgilden, wird das einfach genutzt. die hatten nämlich alle soviel zeit, heraus zu finden, dass man mit bomben, mehr schaden macht.
und ich verbitte mir von jemandem, der mich nicht einmal kennt die aussage, das ich charakterlich schwach wäre, bzw ein charakterlich schwacher spieler. ich habe hier nur ganz objektiv aus meiner sicht geschildert, wie ich es sehe. habe niemanden irgendetwas unterstellt, oder ähnliches. ich bitte also darum, dieses zu unterlassen. danke.


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

und das ne juwe/bb skillung zum bsp. weniger dps bringt als ingi/bb würd ich gern ma anhand von sheets bewiesen haben wollen. oder von andern auswertungstools


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist ein kill ein kill... wie er gemacht wird ist doch furzegal...
> 
> 
> ich meine ein bug ist doch nicht die schuld der buguser sondern der macher...
> ...



du bist so unschuldig in deiner Denke das es schon wieder weh tut bei mir

ich steh auch mit meinem legendären Umhauobendrauf-GM-Hammer in Donnerfels (wie ich den bekommen hab: na da gibts so eine Höhle und da wohnte ein Yeti drin, namens Schak Nohrihs) und kill jeden onehit, dank meiner unbegrenzten Reichweite -- kill ist ja kill ... mir doch egal das alles ausser mir von Bob zur Leiche rennen müssen XD

und warum ein Soldat losschicken -- 10 Atombomben machen das viel leichter, denn kill ist kill - ist doch 10xmal lustiger oder


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

Ellordian schrieb:


> ok. gut, also sie haben es gelesen/ gewusst. es hätte trotzdem teil des spielverlaufs seien können.
> 
> *denkt mal alle an euch selbst? wer von euch hat im kolloseum nicht die möglichlkeit von levitieren genutzt um gormok einfacher zu killen?* jeder wusste das es geht, so keinen schaden zu nehmen durch die flammen, obwohl sich auch da jeder hätte denken können, dass es so nicht gewollt ist. oder vielleicht doch? war es von blizz so gewollt? nein, war es nicht. stellte sich aber auch erst später raus. und erst ab dem punkt, als es durch blizz bekannt geworden ist, zählte es als bugusing. vorher hätte es genauso gut zur spielmechanik gehören können.



ich hab mal die wichtige passage hervorgehoben. Das hat mich dazu begracht zu sagen das du *spielerisch* ectl. charakterlich schwach bsit. das hat nix mit dir in persöhnlicher natur zu tun sondern nur wie du an das spiel herangehst


----------



## J_0_T (4. Februar 2010)

Gerechtfertigt... Unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht.


Sollte doch klar sein wenn bestimmte dinge nicht funktionieren wie sie sollten das das was nicht stimmt... aber dann brav weiter machen und sich mit unverdienten federn schmücken resultiert hier ma in nem bann... den die auch verdient haben die jungs.

Beste wäre halb das man denen danach nicht mehr mit beunderung kommt... den hey... cheaten kann jeder um zu gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von mir ma... gz zu bann ensidia... mögen noch weitere folgen.


----------



## Ultimo01 (4. Februar 2010)

Also ich find das es Zwar Ärgerlich ist, aber Gerechtfertigt. Wer ein Exploit nutzt wird gebannt. Punkt!

Wie es immer so Schön heißt: Jeder ist vor dem Gesetz gleich! Egal ob Top Gilde oder Gammel Gilde...
EDIT: Da Blizzard das "Gesetz" ist. Ist es Rechtens...


----------



## Dabow (4. Februar 2010)

Werden nicht die einzigen gewesen sein, die den Bug genutzt haben.


----------



## J_0_T (4. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist ein kill ein kill... wie er gemacht wird ist doch furzegal...
> 
> ich meine spielmechaniken zum vorteil zu benutzen ist zwar laut agb verboten, aber meiner meinung nach ist dieser satz im agb doof^^
> 
> ...



Kill is nicht gleich kill...

besonders wenn man die mechanik des spieles aushebelt... selbst wenn blizz schuld is beim programieren rechtfertigt es aber nicht das zu nutzen... den Blizz kann dich deswegen bannen.

Ensidia hat es verdient den kill nicht als first gerechnet zu bekommen... warum ich das sage? Klar... ausnutzen von fehlern ist kein sieg. damals bei den Duellen (rl duelle) gab es auch leute die nicht 10 schritte gegangen sind und ihren gegner einfach so in den rücken geschossen haben.


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Mal nur so ne Anmerkung an die Leute die sagen Ensidia hätten´s nicht gewußt: Warum wurde nachdem Arthas besiegt wurde vom Raid ein Ticket verfasst in welchem ein Bug gemeldet wurde?



du gibst dir die antwort selber. Es wurde ein Bug gemeldet, nicht explizit welcher.



> Sie gehören zu einer der Top Gilden und sie sollen von all den Funktionen und Bugs nichts gewusst haben????? Ne ist klar. Es waren teilweise sogar die Topgilden, die für Blizzard die Encounter vorab getestet haben.



der lichking war nicht auf ptr, und ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das sie von blizzard geschlossen nach santa monica eingeladen wurden
aber du hast recht, sie haben es wohl auch vom 10er gewusst, dass es kleiner werden soll



> und das ne juwe/bb skillung zum bsp. weniger dps bringt als ingi/bb würd ich gern ma anhand von sheets bewiesen haben wollen. oder von andern auswertungstools


für einen schurken bringt das mehr dmg, sie haben ja auch eine energieregeneration.


----------



## Ellordian (4. Februar 2010)

aber auch das kannst du nicht beurteilen, da du mich nie hast spielen sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir haben den bug in pdk auch nie genutzt, weil in unserer stammformation kein priester ist. dementsprechend mussten die fern dds immer laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bösemuhkuh (4. Februar 2010)

also ich finde die entscheidung richtig,



Gulwar schrieb:


> Gerüchte über Bugusing und nicht ganz einwandfreie Tricks und Addons, gibts bei dieser Gilde schon lange. Wobei man das auch anderen Topgilden unterstellen kann, mit sauberen Mitteln schafft man es wohl nicht nach oben.



ist ja schon öfters gewesen das sie einen firstkill machten und erst nachher würde was gefixt ( bugs die offen bekannt waren ).

aber im grunde genommen, ist ja nur ein reissack in china umgefallen, will noch wer käse dazu?

mfg Muh


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Kill is nicht gleich kill...
> 
> besonders wenn man die mechanik des spieles aushebelt... selbst wenn blizz schuld is beim programieren rechtfertigt es aber nicht das zu nutzen... den Blizz kann dich deswegen bannen.
> 
> Ensidia hat es verdient den kill nicht als first gerechnet zu bekommen... warum ich das sage? Klar... ausnutzen von fehlern ist kein sieg. damals bei den Duellen (rl duelle) gab es auch leute die nicht 10 schritte gegangen sind und ihren gegner einfach so in den rücken geschossen haben.



richtig, derjenige der gegen die Regeln verstoß, wurde von Sekundanten umgehend bestraft


----------



## Lodrik23 (4. Februar 2010)

ich frag mich nur wieso er gebannt wurde sein char ist lauf arsenal ein Priester mit den berufen Juwe un Vz da kann er die Saronitbomben doch nicht nutzen? 
Wieso wurder er dann gebannt? oder hat sich blizz wilkürlich einen genommen und gebannt?


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

der ganze raid ergo 25 mann wurde "wahrscheinlich" gebannt


----------



## Zeyth (4. Februar 2010)

Szion schrieb:


> und das ne juwe/bb skillung zum bsp. weniger dps bringt als ingi/bb würd ich gern ma anhand von sheets bewiesen haben wollen. oder von andern auswertungstools



*Professions*

Aldriana's post on professions.

Profession EP
* Engineering 80-89 (Mut), 90-99 (Combat)
Jewelcrafting 84+
Blacksmithing 80+
Leatherworking 80
Enchanting 80
Inscription 80
Alchemy 80

* Engineering EP is highly dependent on using bombs every cooldown. If bombs are 
not used optimally, engineering EP can be below that of other professions.

Quelle: Elitist Jerks Forum Rogue Pocket Guide


----------



## WoWler24692 (4. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> OMG, ganze 72 Stunden kein WoW? Was machen die armen Kerle denn dann? Die werden doch dahin vegetieren, sabbernd mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur hauen... (wer sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten)



Sie werden auf einen zweiten Account loggen, einen ihrer 10 anderen 80er zocken und dabei sabbernd mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur hauen weil dieser nicht so gut equipped ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

Also ich les das 84+ was für micg bedeutet kann auch 90 sein oder nicht 
und da multilate ja glaub ich momentan max. dps is is juwe doch besser oder net?


----------



## J_0_T (4. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> richtig, derjenige der gegen die Regeln verstoß, wurde von Sekundanten umgehend bestraft



joah... soll schon vorgekommen sein das es 2 tote anstatt einen gab^^


aber wenn man wirklich gut sein soll in dem spiel wie man immer gesagt bekommt dann brauch man keine bugs oder exploits... sowas zerstört nur den guten ruf, falls man einen hatte versteht sich


----------



## Fusselbirne (4. Februar 2010)

Blizzard ist eine dumme,korrupte Firma,die ihre Fehler nie einstehen wollen wird.Damit muss man sich leider abfinden.War leider zu BC auch schon so,zwar nicht so schlimm....aber sie hatten,was sowas angeht,immer schon einen miesen Charakter.


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

wieso miesen charakter fehler passieren auch einer großen firma und in den agb´s steht buggusing == strafe
und dumm sind sie ganz sicher net sonst würd es sie schon lange nicht mehr geben, und ob sie koruppt sind kannst weder du noch ich sagen.
solche aussagen sind dermaßen mieß und resultieren einfach aus neid, missgunst oder unvermögen.


----------



## J_0_T (4. Februar 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Blizzard ist eine dumme,korrupte Firma,die ihre Fehler nie einstehen wollen wird.Damit muss man sich leider abfinden.War leider zu BC auch schon so,zwar nicht so schlimm....aber sie hatten,was sowas angeht,immer schon einen miesen Charakter.



Dann spiel nicht wenn du es so siehst... ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn sie Exploits ausnutzen, gehören die genauso gebannt wie jeder andere Spieler auch, ganz klar, gleiches Recht für alle.


----------



## Denthorius (4. Februar 2010)

Wie es nicht das erste mal ist das Ensidia einen Bug benutzt um First zu erlange, war in Ulduar so, war in Ulduar bei den HM schon so, und jedesmal die gleiche Leier: Wir wussten es nicht, wir machen das immer so, bullshit bei 3 4 trys (oder mehr) merkt man beim Arthaskampf massiv ob die Plattform bestehen bleibt oder sich erneuert nachdem man eine Bombe geworfen hat. Ergo Bann zurecht, gleiche permaban da wiederholungstäter.


----------



## Cheaters (4. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> du gibst dir die antwort selber. Es wurde ein Bug gemeldet, nicht explizit welcher.



Jo klar, Ensidia wird schreiben: Hallo Blizzard, hier beim Fight gegen den LK gibts einen Bug. Viel Spaß beim Suchen...


----------



## .:*Death*:. (4. Februar 2010)

Ich finde, dass Ensidia oder besser gesagt die sogenannten Buguser in der Gilde auf keinen Fall eine Strafe verdient haben. Es ist verständlich, dass Bugusing kein kleines Vergehen ist, aber bei einem solchen Boss vor allem beim World First Try kann man von niemandem erwarten, einen Bug zu erkennen analysieren und zu umgehen. Das sollte eher in den Testphasen passieren. Außerdem ist Ensidia auch bekannt für den World First kill bei Anub, deshalb denke ich, dass sie auch ohne jegliche Bugs etc. den Lichkönig besiegt hätten. Aber wegen einem solchen, unter diesen Umständen begangenen, Vergehen einen solchen Zirkus zu veranstalten ist in keinem Maße förderlich. Dennoch ist nichts dagegen zu unternehmen. Alles was jetzt noch gepostet wird (Ja ich gehöre auch dazu) hilft niemandem da Blizz 1. Nur sehr unwahrscheinlich den Bann aufheben wird und 2. 72 Stunden nicht die Welt sind und niemandem auch nur im geringstem Maße hilft/schadet. Die Id ist eh für 1 Woche hinüber und der 25er Mode geht auch noch später.

Mfg: Death


----------



## Darussios (4. Februar 2010)

Denthorius schrieb:


> Wie es nicht das erste mal ist das Ensidia einen Bug benutzt um First zu erlange, war in Ulduar so, war in Ulduar bei den HM schon so, und jedesmal die gleiche Leier: Wir wussten es nicht, wir machen das immer so, bullshit bei 3 4 trys (oder mehr) merkt man beim Arthaskampf massiv ob die Plattform bestehen bleibt oder sich erneuert nachdem man eine Bombe geworfen hat. Ergo Bann zurecht, gleiche permaban da wiederholungstäter.




Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt mir auch ein, dass doch da beim Flammenleviathan was mit denen war.

/sign


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Jo klar, Ensidia wird schreiben: Hallo Blizzard, hier beim Fight gegen den LK gibts einen Bug. Viel Spaß beim Suchen...




jemand in deinem umfeld hat eine krankheit und stirbt bei grosser zuckereinnahme:

- du weisst das er bei grosser zuckereinnahme stirbt --> du gibts ihm einen zuckerkuchen, er stirbt --> du wirst bestraft
- du weisst das er eine krankheit hat, aber nicht welche --> du gibts ihm einen zuckerkuchen, er stirbt --> du wirst freigesprochen

das war ein relativ schwacher vergleich, aber ich hoffe du merkst auf was ich hinaus will


----------



## Denthorius (4. Februar 2010)

Und bei Mimiron HM man erinnert an den JoL double

http://www.mmo-champion.com/general-discussions-22/ensidia-exploited-on-mimiron-%28proof%29/?action=printpage <-- quelle


----------



## Tomminocka (4. Februar 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich, lasst euch den Bug mal auf der Zunge zergehen. Eine Saronitbombe(programmiert darauf, Zerstörung und Schaden an Gebäuden zu verrichten) und eine zerfallende Plattform(programmiert darauf, nach und nach zu zerfallen) miteinander kombiniert ergibt eine Plattform, die sich wieder aufbaut?

Wer programmiert so einen Scheiß? Die sollten sich mal lieber den Programmierer vornehmen, der in seinem Frust und Wissen, dass er unterbezahlt ist, mal eben einen schlechten Scherz einbaut, vornehmen.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Blizzard ist eine dumme,korrupte Firma,die ihre Fehler nie einstehen wollen wird.Damit muss man sich leider abfinden.War leider zu BC auch schon so,zwar nicht so schlimm....aber sie hatten,was sowas angeht,immer schon einen miesen Charakter.


So, hast Du nun bei den vielen Fehlern, falschen Anschuldigungen und nicht Editieren der Fehler auch nen miesen Charakter?
Es steht mir gar nicht zu, anhand Deines Posts sowas zu beurteilen. Den Charakter kann ich daraus auch gar nicht erschliessen.
Und genauso ist es mit der Meinung zu Blizzard!

sry für Fullquote


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

ich weis zwar net auf was du hinauswillst mit dem bsp.
aber ich würd sagen im rl wirst beides mal freigesprochen weil du kaum sagen wirst ich hab ihn getötet und wenn es keine beweise gibt für den angeklagten ergo freispruch
es geht hier primär aber darum das blizz es bei anderen schon so gehandhabt hat mit bann und so und ensidia nur weil sie progamer sind nciht anders behandelt werden dürfen.
und wie gesagt das is ne progilde nach dem ersten wipe werten due erstma aus was war los bevors zum 2. try geht und da wird man wohl sehen können ey die bombs reparieren den tron hm und dann net klug genug zu sein das als bug zu identifizieren naja wie mans bracuh halt.


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

Szion schrieb:


> ich weis zwar net auf was du hinauswillst mit dem bsp.
> aber ich würd sagen im rl wirst beides mal freigesprochen weil du kaum sagen wirst ich hab ihn getötet und wenn es keine beweise gibt für den angeklagten ergo freispruch


in diesem fall hat ensidia gesagt ja wir werden es wohl gewesen sein



> es geht hier primär aber darum das blizz es bei anderen schon so gehandhabt hat mit bann und so und ensidia nur weil sie progamer sind nciht anders behandelt werden dürfen.


ich persönlich sehe exodus auch als progilde an



> und wie gesagt das is ne progilde nach dem ersten wipe werten due erstma aus was war los bevors zum 2. try geht und da wird man wohl sehen können ey die bombs reparieren den tron hm und dann net klug genug zu sein das als bug zu identifizieren naja wie mans bracuh halt.



da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, bei normalem verlauf ja, aber wird es im script angezeigt wenn das buggy ist? so richtig buggy?

ich finde die argumentation von blizzard ist bisschen dünnes eis

ich habe auch schon alleine eine elite quest versucht, der gegner war buggy, ich hab die q geschafft
aber wurde ich deswegen gebannt?


----------



## Thoor (4. Februar 2010)

Uhhh Muqq hat sein Abo gekündigt... Uuuuuh die Milliardenschwere Firma Blizzard wird nun zittern weil an die höchstens 100 Abos gekündigt werden.... Was für ein lächerlicher Freak ist das bitte?!


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

wenn sie es mitbekommen hätten sicher
es halt auch daran zu schulden das es nen first war wenns der x-te gewesen wär hät keine sau was gesagt
wie auch im rl
wo kein kläger ist, gibts auch keinen angeklagten.


----------



## Segojan (4. Februar 2010)

Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass so kurz nach Patch release eigentlich noch niemand genau wissen kann, ob der Bug nun ein Bug ist oder ein Feature: So lange das Ergebnis des Bug-/Feature-Exploit auf eine eng begrenzte Spielergruppe beschränkt ist (was ja in einer Instanz für gewöhnlich der Fall ist), kann von einer Beeiträchtigung des Spielerlebnisses Unbeteiligter wohl kaum die Rede sein.

Leider scheint das der gegenwärtige Trend der Programmentwicklung zu sein: Software hat beim Release noch Bugs, die erst die Anwender indentifizieren, und dafür ernten sie noch Undank (in verschiedenster Form).

Wie heißt es so schön:


> Real Programmers don't write specs -- users should consider themselves lucky to get any programs at all, and take what they get.



Heute müsste es heißen: "Real Programmers don't debug"...


----------



## Segojan (4. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon alleine eine elite quest versucht, der gegner war buggy, ich hab die q geschafft
> aber wurde ich deswegen gebannt?



Du hättest ein Ticket schreiben müssen zwecks Selbstanzeige.


----------



## boonfish (4. Februar 2010)

omg 

Was können bitte die Spieler dafür, dass Blizzard unfähig ist die Bossbegegnung richtige zu programmieren??

Die Saronitbomben sind bei sämtlichen Topgilden bei sämtlichen Bosskämpfen schon seit langem fester Bestandteil der Rotationen. 
Und das muss Blizzard bewusst gewesen sein. Dass sich hier ein Bug einschleichen konnte zeigt nur wie erbärmlich hier von Seiten Blizzards getestet wurde... 
Blizzard sollte für ihre eigene Unfähigkeit zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. 
Aber wenn man sich die völlig "verlaggten" Server und den erbärmlichen Support so anschaut würde ein 72h bann für Blizzard kaum eine Rolle spielen. 
Blizzard ist schon lange afk... 

Ob Ensidia oder nicht ist hier völlig unwichtig. Es ist grundsätzlich eine Frechheit. Schließlich sind letztendlich alle Topgilden die Geschädigten. Sie bezahlen wie wir alle Geld um diese Bosskämpfe zu erleben und dann funktionieren sie nchtmal so wie sollten?? Und dafür sollen die "Bugopfer" noch Rechnung tragen? 

Blizzard soll endlich aufhören die Topgilden auf den Betaservern als kostenlose Spieletester und Bugfinder zu missbrauchen und lieber selbst fähige Menschen einstellen, die das eigene Spiel richtig spielen und testen können. Der einzige Boss der nicht zuvor auf den Betaservern von den Topgilden ausgetestet werden konnte ist nätürlich wieder verbuggt. 
Ein Armutszeugniss für das Blizzardinterne Raidtesterteam...


----------



## wronny (4. Februar 2010)

Altbier schrieb:


> Und mit genau dieser Aussage disqualifizierst Du dich selbst in Zukunft noch einmal über das Programmieren von Software zu sprechen. Ich weiss nicht wie manche Leute sich sowas vorstellen. Vielleicht, dass ein versiffter alter Mann mit Bierbauch irgendwo alleine im Keller sitzt und neue Bosse "programmiert"? Tut mir leid, aber eine Software wie WoW ist sicher um einige Ecken komplexer als eine mal eben dahingeklatschte PHP-Webseite. Ein solches Projekt übersteigt mit Sicherheit die Komplexität aller Softwareprojekte die die (meisten) Leute hier im Forum jemals gesehen haben oder sehen werden. Nebeneffekte sind einfach extrem schwer auszumachen. Zumal die Anzahl der möglichen Nebeneffekte mit jeder Erweiterung des Contents exponentiell (!!!) wächst.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Altbier


Sicherlich ist WoW um einiges komplexer als eine "dahingeklatschte PHP-Webseite", dennoch gibt es Grundlegegende-Tests, die durchgeführt werden sollten - und von Überprüfungsskripten erledigt werden könnten.
1) check_class_skills.script
2) check_race_skills.script
3) check_use_items_skills.script
4) check_profession_skills_and_items.script

.script hier als Pseudo-Endung versteht sich.
Am Ende würde in diesem Fall so eine Fehlermeldung erscheinen: 
"Use of Saronite Bomb, caused LK_Mechanic_x to abord" (Das Nutzen der Saronitbombe unterbrach LK_Fähigkeit_x)

Hab mal gelesen, dass sowas zu guter Qualitätssicherung gehören soll...

So wird der Encounter sicher nicht 100% fehlerfrei, aber es gäbe eine gute Basis.

PS: auch bei einer "dahingeklatschte PHP-Webseite" sollte man an die Qualitätssicherung denken. Besonders, wenn man nen Online-Shop so "dahinklatschen" will.


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

schon wieder so jmd der glaubt ich öffne ma eben eclpise und schreib ma wow
du hast 0 ahnugn wie komplex so ein programm ist, und grade debugging bei solch einer fülle an variablen ist ein teufelswerk also hack net auf den programmieren rum wenn dann auf den testern die das net rausgefunden haben.

wenn das ma so einfach mit dem debugging wär ich würd den halben tag schlafen. Es reicht beiwetem net 1 script auszuführen und dann spuckt mir ein programm aus hier da ist ein fehler unda nn am besten noch heir die bomba macht die plattform heil.
sicher nicht
-.- wenn man keine ahnung hat,.....


----------



## Thoor (4. Februar 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> omg
> 
> Was können bitte die Spieler dafür, dass Blizzard unfähig ist die Bossbegegnung richtige zu programmieren??
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir und jedem anderen deiner "Zeitgenossen" nur eines raten: Take it or leave it, oder auf deutsch "Häschen friss oder stirb" Es ist nur ein Spiel, du kannst jederzeit damit aufhören, oder etwa nich? >.>


----------



## Cheaters (4. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Uhhh Muqq hat sein Abo gekündigt... Uuuuuh die Milliardenschwere Firma Blizzard wird nun zittern weil an die höchstens 100 Abos gekündigt werden.... Was für ein lächerlicher Freak ist das bitte?!



Ich wette sowieso, in paar Tagen/ Monaten, spätestens mit Cataclysm, ist er wieder da.
Wenn ich heute gebannt worden wäre, mein First Kill entfernt werden würde etc, würde ich mich auch aufregen und beschweren.


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist WoW um einiges komplexer als eine "dahingeklatschte PHP-Webseite", dennoch gibt es Grundlegegende-Tests, die durchgeführt werden sollten - und von Überprüfungsskripten erledigt werden könnten.
> 1) check_class_skills.script
> 2) check_race_skills.script
> 3) check_use_items_skills.script
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist WoW um einiges komplexer als eine "dahingeklatschte PHP-Webseite", dennoch gibt es Grundlegegende-Tests, die durchgeführt werden sollten - und von Überprüfungsskripten erledigt werden könnten.
> 1) check_class_skills.script
> 2) check_race_skills.script
> 3) check_use_items_skills.script
> ...



gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz dickes fail


----------



## Zeyth (4. Februar 2010)

Szion schrieb:


> Also ich les das 84+ was für micg bedeutet kann auch 90 sein oder nicht
> und da multilate ja glaub ich momentan max. dps is is juwe doch besser oder net?



nur bei statischen bossen.
je mehr movement und target wechsel in einem bossfight ist, desto stärker glänzt combat.


----------



## Toftenrock (4. Februar 2010)

Es gab so denke ich genug Bugs, die gegen Raids gewirkt haben (z.B. spontane respornes bei 1% ). Da die Menge an Bugs im Spiel so immens ist, dass sich ein Aufzählen und Abwiegen von positiven und negativen Bugs über Jahre ziehen würde, kann man einerseits sagen, dass die Beschwerde des Ensidia Spielers, der sich zweifellos im Ton vergreift, die Spielmechanik hätte in den Letzten jahren gelitten, völlig berechtigt ist. Andererseits muss man festhalten, dass Blizzard in den letzten Jahren die Taktzahl erhöht hat. Sie geben, um den Ansprüchen der Spieler zu genügen, schneller und öfter Instanzen frei. Zudem finde ich es normal, dass es nach 5 Jahren wiederholungen gibt. In diesem Punkt ist Blizzard ein Vorreiter, der auch in Sachen Qualität vs. Quantität erst eine Balance finden muss. 
Die Entscheidung die Raider von Ensidia zu  Bannen, halte ich nicht für "fair", trotzdem für legitim.

Es ist nicht die Schuld des Nutzers, wenn er die Lücken des Systems ausnutzt. Dies ist im echten Leben eine Grundlage der Politik und Wirtschaft. Da Blizzard in http://www.wow-europ...ploitation.html sich jedoch eindeutig gegen diese Vorgehensweise schützt, ist eine Verurteilung in dem Sinn selbstverständlich gerechtfertigt. Allerdings denke ich, dass sich Blizzard seine Gedanken über die Oben genannte Reglung machen sollte. Ingame versucht man die absichtlich Programmierten Fehler und Macken der Gegner auszunutzen. Das Ausnutzen von Bugs, die nichts anderes sind als unabsichtlich Programmierte Fehler, liegt somit nur in der Natur des Spielers und muss doch von Blizzard auch irgendwo gewollt sein. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass sich ein Blizzard entwickler über die Vielfalt der Taktiken die im AV entstanden sind, freute und als Kommentar sinngemäß hinzufügte, dass sich die Entwickler ursprünglich ein ganz anderes Vorgehen der Fraktionen vorgestellt hatten.

Folglich ist die auch ein Gewisser grad an Bug-nutzung gewünscht. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Toften


----------



## Garnalem (4. Februar 2010)

Absolut *RICHTIGE* Entscheidung! Da haben sie Pech gehabt, denn man kann nicht nachweisen, dass sie es nicht absichtlich gemacht haben. Ich mir auch nichts im Supermarkt einstecken und behaupten, ich wusste nicht, dass ich das bezahlen muss.

Alle Nein-Stimmer kann ich nur ungenügendes Rechtsverständnis vorwerfen.


----------



## Grimas (4. Februar 2010)

ihr lieben blizzard mitarbeiter(anfänger) erst mal die patch testen besonders bei so einem endboss bevor mal so was auf top gilden losl läßt. Ensidia bekommt nen bann für 72 std dann solltet ihr von blizzard 72 std keinen lohn bekommen für unfertige und mangelnde arbeit


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

Zeyth schrieb:


> nur bei statischen bossen.
> je mehr movement und target wechsel in einem bossfight ist, desto stärker glänzt combat.



ok dazu fehlt mir halt das schurkenverständis also nehm ich das ma so hin.


----------



## Imba-Noob (4. Februar 2010)

Berufs- und Topgilden haben erst gar nichts in WoW zu suchen - es ist immer noch ein SPIEL und kein Wettbewerb. Ensidia und Co sollten mal lieber richtig arbeiten gehen, anstatt rumzuheulen.


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Alle Nein-Stimmer kann ich nur ungenügendes Rechtsverständnis vorwerfen.



traurig aber wahr

Selbstverantwortung ist für die Meisten eh ein Fremdwort solang sich immer einer findet auf den man es schieben kann


----------



## Imba-Noob (4. Februar 2010)

Grimas schrieb:


> ihr lieben blizzard mitarbeiter(anfänger) erst mal die patch testen besonders bei so einem endboss bevor mal so was auf top gilden losl läßt. Ensidia bekommt nen bann für 72 std dann solltet ihr von blizzard 72 std keinen lohn bekommen für unfertige und mangelnde arbeit



Du hast aber Ahnung... Eine Firma wie Blizzard wird sicherlich ausgiebig die Patches testen, aber bei der Unmenge an Daten können sich immer Fehler einschleichen, das ist normal. Aber davon hat so ein Muttersöhnen das alles in den Arsch geschoben kriegt keine Ahnung. Da kann man immer mal schnell sagen, Lohn kürzen wenn du noch Taschengeld von Mutti bekommst. Und irgendwann dann mal Hartz4.


----------



## Zeyth (4. Februar 2010)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Berufs- und Topgilden haben erst gar nichts in WoW zu suchen - es ist immer noch ein SPIEL und kein Wettbewerb. Ensidia und Co sollten mal lieber richtig arbeiten gehen, anstatt rumzuheulen.



sag das mal den ganzen StarCraft pro gamern in korea, die mit spielen ihren lebensunterhalt verdienen.
in korea ist StarCraft übrigens was in deutschland fußball ist

aber kein thema, bist halt der imba-noob, und newbies lernen immer dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. Februar 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist WoW um einiges komplexer als eine "dahingeklatschte PHP-Webseite", dennoch gibt es Grundlegegende-Tests, die durchgeführt werden sollten - und von Überprüfungsskripten erledigt werden könnten.
> 1) check_class_skills.script
> 2) check_race_skills.script
> 3) check_use_items_skills.script
> ...



Wenn du son toller l33t haxx0r pr0 bist geh doch zu Blizz arbeiten... Die Scripts und die Programmierung von Blizzard ist sicher ne Millarde anspruchsvoller als dein geistiger dünnpfiff da.....

in dem Sinne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (4. Februar 2010)

naja meine Meinung ist da etwas zweigeteilt.

Zum einen dickes GZ an Ensidia. Da es aber offentsichtlich ein Exploit war is der Bann gerechtfertigt.

Andererseits woher hätten die denn wissen sollen, dass durch diese saronitbomben die Plattform sich rekonstruiert??

Normalerweise hätte man ICC komplett auf den PTR Servern testen sollen, das heißt AUCH den LK selbst.

Daher hab ich auch keine feste Meinung obs gerecht oder ungerecht war.


mfg


----------



## Paxter (4. Februar 2010)

72h ban - woah - der weltuntergang!
der blogeintrag von diesem heini ist jedenfalls einfach nur lächerlich und beweist einmal mehr das dieser typ jeglichen sinn für die realität verloren hat.

sollen sie doch alle gehen und ihre fanboys gleich mitnehmen...ein verlust ist es keiner.

aber halt...da es ja dabei für ensidia um einiges an kohle geht ist das am ende eh nur ein dummer werbegag und alles bleibt beim alten.


----------



## BossRulE (4. Februar 2010)

blizz hat echt probleme: gm's antworten nie, bosse bekommen nach 1 tag hotfix OMFGdann is der bossfight halt leichter gewesen, na und? sollen se sich immernoch pdk anschauen.... BLIZZ F**K YOU!


solllen se den "exploit" im nh mode doch lassen, isser halt im hero mode weg, dann isses wieder ein stück mehr hero!


EDIT @ ober mir: wenn du nur flames an die jungs zu berichten hast, brauchste eigentlich gar nich erst schreiben... 72 stunden mögen jetz nicht die welt sein, aber genug, um entscheidende World-Firsts zu verlieren. spielst du überhaupt WoW? wenn ja würdest du nich so en schrott schreiben, srry is so!


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

@bossrule
wenn man die gm´s nur mit sinnlos müll oder sachen die in der kb stehen zutextet würd ich auch ent antworten nur komisch das ich und andere die ich kenn meist schon nach ner stunde ne antworten von nem gm haben

edit:world first is doch eh vorbei


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (4. Februar 2010)

Gut so! Es ist genau wie es hier bestimmt schon mehrfach stand - Ensidia kannte das Bossverhalten aus der 10er Variante. Spätestens nach dem zweiten verpatzten Anlauf (oder will mir jemand sagen die haben den First Try gelegt? - wohl kaum) hätten zumindest die Schurken mitkriegen müssen das jedes Mal, nachdem eine solche Bombe geworfen wurde, die Plattform wieder da steht.

Und selbst wenn sie es nicht wussten - Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## Segojan (4. Februar 2010)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Ich mir auch nichts im Supermarkt einstecken und behaupten, ich wusste nicht, dass ich das bezahlen muss.



Im Supermarkt könntest du an den Schildern an den Regalen, wo die ulkigen Zahlen drauf stehen, erkennen, dass man dafür was zahlen muss.

Ob an dem Encounter dran stand "Saronitbomben benutzen verboten"???


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

Landeshauptstadt schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn sie es nicht wussten - Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.




irgendwie witzig das diese alte volkswissenheit so oft hier gebracht wird



> Dass Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt, ist eine alte Volksweisheit, der aus rechtlicher Sicht nur teilweise zuzustimmen ist.
> 
> Bezieht sich die Unwissenheit des Täters auf Tatbestandsmerkmale (sogenannter _Tatbestandsirrtum_) dann fehlt ihm der Vorsatz. Hat er auch nicht fahrlässig gehandelt, oder wird fahrlässiges Handeln nicht bestraft, dann schützt ihn diese Unwissenheit vor Strafe.


[c] lexeakt
@ pepe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

Hier wird soviel Mist von BLizzard erzählt, das ich nicht umherkomme euch mal die Wahrheit zusagen:

Blizzard ist strenggenommen nur ein Zweimannunternehmen: (extra groß zum merken)
zum einen der Herr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Zweiten der Herr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das Bild ist zwar kleiner aber der Herr hat es faustdick hinter den Ohren

diese 2 Mann haben auch noch 2 Angestellte:
einmal die zarte Kaffeefee Ignolde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann den Hausmeister Hogger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um den Gewinn zu maximieren kam zweiter Herr auf die Idee Hogger nach Indien zu schicken um dort ein paar klimatisierte Callcenter einzurichten wo auf 4x200m² 4x2973 fleißige Inder die täglichen Sorgen der WoW Gemeinschaft bearbeiten. Und da das ja jeder weiß, frage ich mich nun, warum noch soviel Nikeschuhe, äh Blizzardprodukte nutzen. 
Seid doch einmal im Leben konsequent und wenn ihr schon mal dabei seid auch konsequent im erzählen von Dünnschiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenengel (4. Februar 2010)

In meinen Augen ein nicht gerechtfertigter Bann.

Sie werden bestraft für einen Fehler den Blizz selbst zu verschulden hat.
Als Spieler sollen wir die Möglichkeit während oder nach eines Bossfights haben einen Fehler (Plattform repariert sich durch Saronitbomben(was sich sowieso nur um einen verfrüht eingebauten Aprilscherz handeln kann xD)) festzustellen, den die Programmierer selbst nicht mal festgestellt haben?
Natürlich haben sie bemerkt, dass die Plattform sich zwischendrin repariert haben muss (Muqq bestätigt dies sogar in seinem Blog), aber womit sollen sie gesehn haben, dass dies durch die Standardmäßige verwendung von Saronitbomben hervorgerufen wurde. Sowas steht kaum in einem Log (wenn doch wäre es noch ein größerer Fehler seitens Blizz)!

Ich will Blizz aber nun auch nicht als Buhmann dahinstellen - progammierer habens da nicht leicht wirklich alle fehler auszumerzen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass sie auch nur Menschen sind und Fehler eben dazugehören, allerdings darf dann etwas uns gegebenes und von uns natürlich genutztes (ich beziehe mich hier auf skills, prof.s etc. - nicht bugs/features) uns straflich angerechnet werden. Man erinnere sich an pdk und levitieren... Als Programmierer sollte mir bewusst sein was die Spieler für Möglichkeiten haben und gezielt dort nach Fehlern gesucht werden. Alle anderen unvorhersehbarkeiten sind bei nicht reporten dann tatsächliches bugusing.

Nichtsdestotrotz schlägt Muqq leicht über die Stränge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

@super pepe
^^ geil made my day 
und das nach dem ganzen thread xD


----------



## boonfish (4. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich kann dir und jedem anderen deiner "Zeitgenossen" nur eines raten: Take it or leave it, oder auf deutsch "Häschen friss oder stirb" Es ist nur ein Spiel, du kannst jederzeit damit aufhören, oder etwa nich? >.>



Also ich bin selbst keiner der angesprochenen Topgildenmitglieder. Ich bin eher Gelegenheitsspieler und hab an sich noch Spaß am Spiel. Warum sollte ich aufhören? 

Es ging mir nur darum auszudrücken, dass Blizzard hier wirklich "sehr unfair" gehandelt hat. 
Auch wenn man nicht persönlich betroffen ist, ist es wichtig das Geschehen für sich selbst zu annalysieren und dafür ist der Thread ja da. 



Und die ganze "Mecker nicht oder verpiss dich!"-Philosphie kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden.


----------



## Thoor (4. Februar 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst keiner der angesprochenen Topgildenmitglieder. Ich bin eher Gelegenheitsspieler und hab an sich noch Spaß am Spiel. Warum sollte ich aufhören?
> 
> Es ging mir nur darum auszudrücken, dass Blizzard hier wirklich "sehr unfair" gehandelt hat.
> Auch wenn man nicht persönlich betroffen ist, ist es wichtig das Geschehen für sich selbst zu annalysieren und dafür ist der Thread ja da.
> ...



Kann sein das dir diese "philosophie" auf den Sack geht, aber das ist nunmal die Tatsache, was soll Blizz bittesehr machen? Sollen sie den Boss unmöglich gestalten und nach nem halben Jahr erst legbar? Na viel Spass dann verlieren sie 20% der Abonementen... man kanns niemals allen recht machen >.> Das nur mal so als kleiner Anriss für all die "olol wow ist so einfach" Wenn 30% der com. Arthas innerhalb von 2 Monaten down hat DANN dürft ihr wieder meckern...Blizz kann auch nichts für das es Leute gibt die einfach 24/7 nix anderes machen... Die "WoW Welt" besteht aus mehr als Ensidia und co...


----------



## Pristus (4. Februar 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Sie gehören zu einer der Top Gilden und sie sollen von all den Funktionen und Bugs nichts gewusst haben????? Ne ist klar. Es waren teilweise sogar die Topgilden, die für Blizzard die Encounter vorab getestet haben.
> 
> Vollkommen gerechtfertigt. Ausserdem 72 Stunden. Die gehen auch vorbei.



Der Arthas Kampf wurde vorher nie von "Nicht Blizzard Spielern" getestet. Wenn der Arthas Fight vorher den Elite Gilden zugänglich gewesen wäre dann hätten diese Gilden ja einen Vorteil gegenüber den andern Spielern.


Erst denken ehe man hier Mist schreibt.


----------



## Held² (4. Februar 2010)

Es ist nicht ok das die ganze Gilde gebannt worden ist es hätte nur der eine Spieler gebannt werden sollen da der den Bug ausgenützt hat 
ich finde es eher traurig das Ensidia soetwas macht ...


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

nur der raid wurde gebannt (25 mann/frau), weil es hätte ja jeder mitbekommen können so denk ich ist die denkweise von blizz.


----------



## julianko (4. Februar 2010)

Also manchmal übertreibts Blizzard echt. Erstmal nicht genug testen um einen so offensichtlichen Bug zu bemerken (is ja nich unüblich die Bomben einzusetzen) und dann sobald jemand einen Bug findet den bannen weil er ihn benutzt hat. Wie will Blizzard denn rausfinden ob alles funktioniert wie es sollte, wenn sie es nicht ausreichend testen und jeden der einen Bug meldet den er aus versehn benutzt hat bannen?
Erfolg aberkannt: Find ich zwar absolut falsch aber wäre vielleicht noch akzeptabel.
Bann: GEHTS NCOH BLIZZARD???


----------



## Vizard (4. Februar 2010)

Wie können so viele nur Blizzard verteidigen.
Der neue Trend ALLER Firmen die Games entwickeln nicht nur Blizzard ist doch das einfach unfertiges zeug auf den Markt geworfen wird.
Wenn man sich Heutzutage ein Game kauft ist es doch so das alles Total verbuggt ist und das ganze erst mit 100 Patches behoben werden muss.
Aber das ist den Firmen völlig egal die Spiele werden trotzdem immer gekauft die Firmen bekommen auch für Halbfertiges zeug ihr Geld und sind glücklich und kümmern sich nicht weiter darum.
Bei Blizzard ist es genau das selbe ganz WotLK ist verbuggt und das schon von Anfang an und hat sich nie wirklich gebessert ist ja auch egal es wird trotzdem gekauft.
Im gegenteil es kommen sogar immer mehr Bugs hinzu.
Die ganzen Content Patches waren doch anfangs immer total verbuggt obwohl es PTRs gibt und das getestet wird und dann kamen 1-2 Tage später Hotfixes oder Patches die das behoben was sie aber eigentlich schon von Anfang an vermeiden hätten können.
Die sollen sich lieber mal mehr zeit lassen und das ganze ausgiebiger Testen anstatt das ganze in Rekordzeit auf den Server zu schmeißen so wie sie es z.b mit ICC gemacht haben.
Naja gibt halt keine ordentliche Alternative zu WoW und deswegen wird das ganze von uns einfach runtergewürgt und weitergezockt und keiner traut sich etwas zu sagen.

&#8364;dit: Das ganze dann auf die Spieler zu schieben wegen eigener Unfähigkeit ist einfach lächerlich.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Gorm der Alte (4. Februar 2010)

Ich finde den Bann vollkommen ungerechtfertigt

Blizzard sollte die Bosse schon zumindest annäherungsweise testen, bevor sie freigegeben werden.
Vorallem ist es kein mach-dies-tu-jenes-drück-knopf-x-y-z-spring-3-mal-im-kreis-und-klatsch-in-die-hände-bug,
sondern etwas echt offensichtliches, was eigentlich auffallen müsste.

Und obwohl ich keine hardcore-gilden mag, warum sollte Ensidia abwarten und sich so den für sie so wichtigen Firstkill-Erfolg wegnehmen lassen,
nur weil Blizz zu dumm ist den Boss mal zu testen?

Ich frag mich echt, was sich Blizz dabei denkt, die zu bannen, nur damit die, die Ensidia beneiden sich toll fühlen.

Wie gesagt ich hab für so Gilden eigentlich nichts über, aber das...


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

wenn sie das net so schnell released hätten wären genauso viele gekommen und hatten rumgemotzt das es zu lange dauert.
und ich weis ja net was du dir für spiel über portale saugst oder so aber alle spiele die ich mir hole laufen einwandfrei, bis auf grafik bugs ab und zu aber zum testing wurde ja schon genügend geschrieben

bei ensida musst es gemacht werden weil es vorher so gehandhabt wurde bei anderen gilden und ensida mehr als einmal schon nur so davon gekommen ist.


----------



## Dogarn (4. Februar 2010)

Völlig überflüssige Reaktion von Blizz.

Die Haben sooo Lange an Arthas gewerkelt, getestet, alles mögliche ausprobiert usw. Und dann mercken sie nicht diesen Bug?
Gemäß, dass Blizz alles getestet hat, was Vorschrift ist, da alles perfekt für den Kunden sein muss, und Ensidia dann den Bug Unfreiwillig "benutzt" hat Blizz die Schuld, weil der Bug übersehen worden ist.

Blizz hätte KEINE Schuld, hätten sie Arthas nicht getestet. Und da das nicht der Fall ist wissen wir alle hier, schließlich soll der Kunde ja auch was bekommen. Also müssen Tests her.

Ist genau wie Bei Gormok dem Pfähler. Anstatt den Bug zu beheben, um übers feuer zu Levitieren, es einfach den Spielern verbieten.

HEy. Ich zahle meine 13 Euro im Monat, also darf ich auch jeden Buff nutzen den ich will. Seien es nun Saronitbomben oder das Levitieren.


In diesem Sinne:

Ich gebe muqq in seinem Post recht. Schade dass er gekündigt hat, aber was Blizz da macht ist einfach nur zum wegwerfen.


----------



## Vizard (4. Februar 2010)

Szion schrieb:


> und ich weis ja net was du dir für spiel über portale saugst oder so aber alle spiele die ich mir hole laufen einwandfrei, bis auf grafik bugs ab und zu aber zum testing wurde ja schon genügend geschrieben



Fallout 3
Gothic 3
Oblivion
Two Worlds
UT3

Alles ungepatcht natürlich.

Nur mal um ein paar zu nennen die mir auf die schnelle einfallen. Und das werden immer mehr.
Und das sind weit mehr als nur Grafikbugs.

&#8364;: Informier dich mal dann siehst du für wieviele Games es schon am Releasetag die ersten Patches gab.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Keksemacher (4. Februar 2010)

Total gerechtfertigter Bann.

Egal ob es nun möglich ist oder nicht man sollte es nicht tun,da es den Kampf vereinfacht und wer es tut wird nun mal bestraft.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2010)

@ all, die sich nun über Blizzard so aufregen

Ich bezweifle mal ganz stark, daß Ihr anders gehandelt hättet, wie Ensidia.
Ihr hättet doch bestimmt noch geklatscht und Euch riesig gefreut, Arthas auf diese Art und Weise gelegt zu haben.
Da hätte Euch Blizzard sonstwas sagen können - Blizzards Mitarbeiter wären Eure besten Freunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkt mal drüber nach, ob da nicht was dran ist!
Wie ehrlich seid Ihr wirklich?
Naja, das Ergebnis der Umfrage zeigt es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten fällt mir noch ein.
Mist, keiner hat vorher die Menschen mit dem Permanent-Nörgler-Buff getestet.
Man hätte das doch mal bemerken müssen - dann würde es diesen Bug auch nicht geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Sry, wenn das nun etwas zu hart rüberkam!)

greetz


----------



## Malorus (4. Februar 2010)

hallo erstmal,

also am anfang muss ich einmal sagen , die überheblichkeit von einigen "ensidia muss bestraft werden" anhängern , von wegen ,dass jeder der anderer meinung ist ,kein rechtsverständnis habe und total egoistisch sei, einfach nur lächerlich und disqualifiziert euch direkt zur teilnahme an einer ernsthaften diskussion.

ensidia wusste sicherlich, dass die plattformen eigentlich runterbrechen müssten, da sie ihn auch schon im 10er normal down hatten. darüber muss man gar nich erst diskutieren.
anscheinend ist es so, dass dieser bug im 10er nicht funktioniert, da dies sonst auch bei anderen topgilden von blizzard beobachtet werden musste.
des weiteren wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, dass ensidia wusste , dass das aufbauen der eisplatten durch die saronitbomben ausgelöst wurde. in der sekunde, in der ein schurke eine bombe wirft, machen 24 leute irgendwelche anderen fähigkeiten, die könnten für jemanden , der keinerlei einblick hinter das spiel haben, genau so schuld am bug sein.
im kampflog steht nichts von wegen, dass sich eine plattform wieder aufbaut, da dies eigentlich nicht vorgesehen ist und somit ist der sekunden genaue zeitpunkt des bugs sogut wie nicht von ensidia festzustellen.
dass das nutzen der bomben eine gängige praktik von schurken aus topgilden ist, den schaden zu steigen, muss ich denk ich nicht mehr groß eingehen, da dass mittlerweile mehr oder weniger klar sein sollte.

und jetzt versucht mal euren hass und euren neid bei seite zu schieben und euch in ensidia hinenzuversetzen.
sie spielen wow um die besten zu sein, denn dadurch bekommen sie sponsoren und "ruhm".
wenn sie bei jedem kleinen fehler den sie entdecken (was öfter passiert, da sie immer einer der ersten an den bossen sind), aufhören und auf eine offizielle stellungnahme von blizzard warten, während die anderen topgilden fröhlich weiterschnetzeln und den firstkill wegschnappen, dann sind die sponsoren und der ruf schneller weg als sie firstkill sagen könnten.

auch kann man in diesem fall nicht einfach sagen, unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht. hier finde ich das zwar scherzhafte , doch trotzdem passende beispiel mit der falsch verkabelten ampel sehr treffend.
wenn man etwas unmöglich wissen kann, darf man dafür auch nicht bestraft werden und ensidia konnte nunmal nicht wissen, dass die bomben den bug verursachen, da wie bereits gesagt, zu dem zeitpunkt 24 andere fähigkeiten genutzt werden.

eigentlich interssiere ich mich weder für ensidia noch für irgendwelche first kills und raide eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht mehr, aber was hier einige menschen an gift und galle verspritzen ist einfach unmöglich zu ertragen. 
wieso stört euch der erfolg ensidias so sehr?
hier zu antworten, es ist ja unfair den anderen topgilden gegenüber, ist mehr als nur heuchlerisch. diese gilden nutzen die saronitbomben genau so und würden sich genau so wenig hinsetzen und kaffee trinken, nur weil irgendwas da wohl ein bug verursacht.
es ist einfach nur der neid ,der euch zerfrisst.

ich könnte hier noch 5 seiten lang weiter auf irgendwelche argumente eingehen, aber ich weiß, dass es keinen sinn hat, da es sich im endeffekt auf einen flame war entwickelt und jeder beharrt darauf recht zu haben.

ich wünsche euch allen, dass ihr zufriedener mit euch selbst werdet. *zen*


----------



## Thravn (4. Februar 2010)

ich kann nur sagen lol blizz das war eine mehr als arme verstellung um eigene dummheit zu vertuschen einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## Deádsilence (4. Februar 2010)

Ich finde den Bann gerechtfertigt. 
Es hätte genauso gut eine andere Gilde treffen können.
In dem Fall hat es halt Ensidia erwischt.

Wie hier schon mal geschrieben wurde...

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. *hust* :>


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Wie können so viele nur Blizzard verteidigen.
> Der neue Trend ALLER Firmen die Games entwickeln nicht nur Blizzard ist doch das einfach unfertiges zeug auf den Markt geworfen wird.
> Wenn man sich Heutzutage ein Game kauft ist es doch so das alles Total verbuggt ist und das ganze erst mit 100 Patches behoben werden muss.
> Aber das ist den Firmen völlig egal die Spiele werden trotzdem immer gekauft die Firmen bekommen auch für Halbfertiges zeug ihr Geld und sind glücklich und kümmern sich nicht weiter darum.
> ...



Seit wann benutzt du deinen Rechner zum spielen?

zurück zum Bann:

Jeder von euch ist mehr oder weniger Fan von irgendeinem Spiel/Sport - Tennis, Handball, Schach, Fußball, Reitsport, MauMau, 10 Kampf, Boxen, 100mLauf, Schwimmen etc.. 

Nehmen wir uns mal den Fußball heraus. Dort gibt es einen (Dach)Verband, der alles was das Spiel Fußball betrifft in den Händen hält, Regeln, Regeländerungen, Ligen etc... Wohlgemerkt dies ist das Grundkonstrukt ... dazu kommen nun die Spieler(Mannschaften), die Fans und die Drittanbieter von Getränken/essen/Kleidung etc bis hin zum TV und Radio. Alle sind Teil des Spiels "Fußball". Sollte nun einer der Beteiligten gegen eine Regel, des Verbandes, die "Fußball" "vermarkten", verstoßen, indem man zum Beispiel einige Mannschaften mit Drogen vollpumpt, in anderen Fällen die "Unparteiischen" besticht etc nur um sich im Spiel einen Vorteil zu sichern und dieser Verband nix dagegen unternimmt. Wie lang würde es dauern bis keiner mehr hingeht, da nicht mehr das Messen der beiden Mannschaften zählt, sondern wer diesmal die besseren "Tricks" benutzt um das System zu umgehen.
Also wird der Verband versuchen dies durch Strafen zu unterbinden und bei Strafen geht es nicht Gerechtigkeit walten zu lassen, sondern um das Recht, das wiederum für Gleichheit im weitesten Sinne sorgen sollte, um im Ende gerecht zu allen zu sein. Somit werden Strafen meinst von Fans gegen die eigene Mannschaft als zu hart, unfair oder sonstiges bezeichnet, im Ende geht es dem Verband nur um ihr Spiel und nicht um einzelne Teile des Systems.
Bilzzard ist so ein Verband, der einem ein Spielfeld mit Regeln an die Hand gibt. Wo würde der Spass, der Ehrgeiz, die Entspannung liegen, wenn man weisz, daß man über den Tisch gezogen wird von dem der am schnellsten Lücken findet und sie ausnutzt. Und wer es bis jetzt immer noch nicht verstanden hat, sollte mal überlegen warum er kaum noch Counterstrike spielt.

edit: Was wäre das für ein Gefühl: Man feiert mit seiner Mannschaft den Sieg bei der Fußball WM um dann 2 Tage später mitzubekommen, das alles nur gekauft und gestellt war ...


----------



## RedShirt (4. Februar 2010)

Dummheit.

Wenn ein auftretender Bug von Dummheit zeugt, dann über jeden Programmierer die Narrenkappe baumelt...

Lyrisch gesagt.
Bugs kommen vor, sind normal und werden behoben. Alles kann man niemals testen.

Allgemein würd ich Blizzard hier sofort Recht geben, wenns net um First Kills ginge.

Das Problem: Keiner von uns kann jetzt nachvollziehen, wie die Kämpfe/Trys liefen. Hätte man es bemerken können, was den Bug verursacht, und das dann die Bomben abstellen können? Oder nicht.

Denkt dran, das ist wie eine extreme Prüfungssituation - Zeitdruck, Streß, der erste gewinnt in diesem Fall alles, den zweiten beißen die Hunde.

Wie hättet ihr reagiert? Ich als Raidlead hätte vermutlich auch gesagt, "Jetzt erstmal durch, Kill holen, nachher können wir immer noch klären".


----------



## Vizard (4. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Seit wann benutzt du deinen Rechner zum spielen?



Wüsste aber nicht was das zur Sache täte das ganze ist völlig Irrelevant.
Ich kann mal sagen schon mehr als lange genug.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ all, die sich nun über Blizzard so aufregen
> 
> Ich bezweifle mal ganz stark, daß Ihr anders gehandelt hättet, wie Ensidia.
> Ihr hättet doch bestimmt noch geklatscht und Euch riesig gefreut, Arthas auf diese Art und Weise gelegt zu haben.
> ...



das verstehe ich jetzt beim besten willen nicht 

btt: ein anderes problem ist doch auch die verhältnissmässigkeit

wenn blizzard hingestanden wäre und verlautet hätte: ensidia, durch das (vielleicht ungewollte) bugusing können wir euch den world-first titel nicht gutsprechen, da dadurch die einte kampfphase erleichtert wurde
durch das melden seid ihr um einen bann herumgekommen, in zukunft werden wir euch besser auf die finger schauen.

Aber direkt einen permabann, offensichtlich auch ohne kommunikation/diskussion mit den betroffenen, sieht nicht nach wohlüberlegter handlung aus
mehr nach abschieben der eigenen nachlässigkeiten auf andere

weiterer nachtrag: ensidia mag schon bei anderen encountern einen bann verdient haben, aber bei einem "ungetesteten" arthas?

und zu flamern von "top-gilden": das sind/waren kostenlose beta-tester, welche schon x-verschiedene bugs aufgedeckt haben und den entwickler auf viele unstimmigkeiten im pve-bereich aufmerksam gemacht haben
deshalb sind diese verteufelungen auch nicht wirklich verdientermassen


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Wüsste aber nicht was das zur Sache täte das ganze ist völlig Irrelevant.
> Ich kann mal sagen schon mehr als lange genug.
> 
> MfG Vizard



na ganz einfach 
du tust so als ob patches eine Errungenschaft des 21.Jahrhunderts waren und Produkte mit Bugs früher nicht/kaum gab. Darum die Frage seit wann du deinen PC zum Spielen benutzt. Zur Relevanz der Aussage: die knüpft an dieser deiner an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (4. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> na ganz einfach
> du tust so als ob patches eine Errungenschaft des 21.Jahrhunderts waren und Produkte mit Bugs früher nicht/kaum gab. Darum die Frage seit wann du deinen PC zum Spielen benutzt. Zur Relevanz der Aussage: die knüpft an dieser deiner an.
> 
> 
> ...



Wüsste nicht wo ich erwähnt hätte das es Früher keine Bugs gegeben hätte.
Klar gab es die Früher auch nur damals wurde sich auch noch mehr damit beschäftigt die Spiele wurden ausgiebiger getestet somit waren weniger Patches vonnöten als es Heute der Fall ist.
Eine kleine Liste von Super verbuggten Spielen die bis heute nicht richtig funktionieren hab ich ja bereits oben geschrieben und Fakt ist nunmal das solche Spiele vermehrt erst in den letzen Jahren ihren Einzug erhalten haben.
Die Firmen legen immer weniger auf Qualität einen wert und kümmern sich nurmehr darum ihre Spiele möglichst schnell zu Veröffentlichen und möglichst schnell ihr Geld einzustreifen so ist die neue Philosophie der Software Firmen nun einmal und das ist Fakt.
Blizzard ist da keine Ausnahme.

MfG Vizard


----------



## BossRulE (4. Februar 2010)

mir fällt da nebnbei ein: warum packt blizz nen hotfix drauf während ner spielzeit?! hätten se den sevr für 10 min halt dicht gemacht omfg


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wo ich erwähnt hätte das es Früher keine Bugs gegeben hätte.
> Klar gab es die Früher auch nur damals wurde sich auch noch mehr damit beschäftigt die Spiele wurden ausgiebiger getestet somit waren weniger Patches vonnöten als es Heute der Fall ist.
> Eine kleine Liste von Super verbuggten Spielen die bis heute nicht richtig funktionieren hab ich ja bereits oben geschrieben und Fakt ist nunmal das solche Spiele vermehrt erst in den letzen Jahren ihren Einzug erhalten haben.
> Die Firmen legen immer weniger auf Qualität einen wert und kümmern sich nurmehr darum ihre Spiele möglichst schnell zu Veröffentlichen und möglichst schnell ihr Geld einzustreifen so ist die neue Philosophie der Software Firmen nun einmal und das ist Fakt.
> ...



okay offtopic
Du magst Recht haben mit der Annahme das Firmen aus Gewinnmaximierung nicht mehr die Sorgfalt walten lassen wie Früher. Aber im Vergleich zu Heute passten die Spiele auf ein Band/Diskette. Der Quelltext war meist selbst korrigierbar und so überischtlich das man ihn ausgiebig prüfen konnte. Doch selbst dannnoch gab es Bugs. Dann kam das Zeitalter des Internets und später des Breitbandanschlusses. Damit hatten die Firmen genug Möglichkeiten bei wachsender Größe der Spiele dem Kunde ein Medium des Updates zu geben. USW das nun windige Firmeninhaber auf die gewinnbringende Idee kamen die Prüfzeiten zu verkürzen, ist selbstredend, da ihn ja das Internet die Möglichkeit gab mit dem Kunden in Interaktion zu treten. Das nun der Markt mit mehr Spielen die mehr Fehler in sich bargen auf dem Markt kamen ist dann selbstverständlich - denn auch der Markt wurde größer. Und aus den vormals an 2 Händen abzählbaren Neuerscheinungen im Jahr wurden Tausende. Das Ganze würde aber kaum lang funktionieren, wenn ja nicht immer wieder diese Artikel gekauft würden von qualitätsbewussten Käufern. Womit wir wieder bei der Eigenverantwortung wären udn somit bei der Topic...


----------



## Szion (4. Februar 2010)

bin immer wieder erstaunt wie du den bogen wieder hinkriegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann man deine post abonieren


----------



## DaScAn (4. Februar 2010)

Ich sage auch, Blizzard ist selbst schuld bei World of Bug(Beta)craft


----------



## Zeyth (4. Februar 2010)

update auf mmo-champ, bildet euch selbst eure meinung.
http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/ensidia-suspended-for-72-hours/

achja, einige leute sollten sich mal den thread durchlesen anstatt einfach nur zu schreiben "finds voll gerechtfertigt." oder "voll unfair von blizz" ohne den kontext zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WR^Velvet (4. Februar 2010)

jaja, nach nem Versuch nen Ticket machen das dort was eventuell nicht richtig läuft, dann trotzdem weiter probieren nur um den First kill zu bekommen.
Klar sagt man, das es niemand wußte. Wer würde es auch schon zugeben wissentlich beschissen zu haben.
Die Reihenfolge der Geschehnisse hat für den gerechtfertigten Ban gesorgt da es ab der Meldung an nem GM wissentlich geschehen ist.

Und ob er nun seinen Acc gecancelt hat oder nicht interessiert 99% der Spieler genauso als ob in China nen Sack Reis umfällt.


----------



## Vizard (4. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> okay offtopic
> Du magst Recht haben mit der Annahme das Firmen aus Gewinnmaximierung nicht mehr die Sorgfalt walten lassen wie Früher. Aber im Vergleich zu Heute passten die Spiele auf ein Band/Diskette. Der Quelltext war meist selbst korrigierbar und so überischtlich das man ihn ausgiebig prüfen konnte. Doch selbst dannnoch gab es Bugs. Dann kam das Zeitalter des Internets und später des Breitbandanschlusses. Damit hatten die Firmen genug Möglichkeiten bei wachsender Größe der Spiele dem Kunde ein Medium des Updates zu geben. USW das nun windige Firmeninhaber auf die gewinnbringende Idee kamen die Prüfzeiten zu verkürzen, ist selbstredend, da ihn ja das Internet die Möglichkeit gab mit dem Kunden in Interaktion zu treten. Das nun der Markt mit mehr Spielen die mehr Fehler in sich bargen auf dem Markt kamen ist dann selbstverständlich - denn auch der Markt wurde größer. Und aus den vormals an 2 Händen abzählbaren Neuerscheinungen im Jahr wurden Tausende. Das Ganze würde aber kaum lang funktionieren, wenn ja nicht immer wieder diese Artikel gekauft würden von qualitätsbewussten Käufern. Womit wir wieder bei der Eigenverantwortung wären udn somit bei der Topic...



Das Internet rechtfertigt trotzdem keine Schlamperei und Halb getane Arbeit schließlich ist es ihre Arbeit sie werden dafür bezahlt da macht es keinen unterschied ob der Quellcode nur eine Zeile lang ist oder ob es eine Million Zeilen sind getestet und kontrolliert werden kann beides.
Bugs können auch bei beiden behoben werden bei dem einen etwas leichter und schneller als beim anderen aber das ist ziemlich egal.
Wenn ich immer nur halbe Arbeit machen würde würde ich schneller weg vom Fenster sein als ich Bug sagen kann da kann ich bei einem Fehler nichts nachpatchen.
Und es hat bei weitem nicht jeder Internet sollen die nun auf Spielspaß verzichten weil ihr Spiel für immer verbuggt bleiben wird? Ich denke mal nicht.
Die Firmen sollten wieder einmal mehr auf Qualität legen sonst wird zumindest bei den kleineren bald nix mehr gekauft.
Worauf ich hinaus will ist dass bei Bugs nicht der Spieler schuld ist und auch nicht der Spieler leiden sollte wobei wir wieder bei Ensidia wären wo es das gleiche Prinzip ist.

Soo das Thema ist nun für mich beendet. I am Out. *wuuuschhh*

MfG Vizard


----------



## wronny (4. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du son toller l33t haxx0r pr0 bist geh doch zu Blizz arbeiten... Die Scripts und die Programmierung von Blizzard ist sicher ne Millarde anspruchsvoller als dein geistiger dünnpfiff da.....
> 
> in dem Sinne



Nettes Bild, aber den beitrag - oder zumindes den Konjunktiv in jenem hast du scheinbar nicht verstanden.
Denn ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es so einfach _ist_, sondern, dass es so einfach seien *sollte*.
Die Kunst ist es in der Informatik eben nicht Skripte zu schreiben, die komplexe Probleme behandeln/lösen, sondern eben diese Skipte einfach, strukturiert und wartbar zu halten.
Und Fehlerbehandlung lernt man spätestens in der 11. Klasse in Informatik - war zumindest bei uns damals Teil der OOP.

Außerdem habe ich nicht behauptet "super toll" (um deine kindische Formulierung zu ersetzen) programmieren zu können, aber "geistiger Dünnpfiff" ist der mein Code, wenn ich ernsthaft Code schreibe, sicher nicht. Dennoch kann ich nichts anderes tun, als mich konstant in dem Bereich weiterzubilden. (Was heißt Methoden zu lernen) Und selbst jemand der gut darin ist würde wegen der Größe des Projektes auch einige Zeit brauchen um sich dort einzufinden.

Und die Scripte, die ich vorschlug, fallen unter die Programmier-Methode "test-driven development" (wiki). 
Aber das ist für dich ja eh nur geistiger Dünnpfiff, der der "anspruchsvollen Programmierung" von Blizzard nicht gerecht wird.
Ich bin kein Profi, aber auch sicher kein Anfänger.

-----------
Btt:
Blizzard verpasst die möglichkeit vernünftig mit den "Top-Spielern" zu kommunizieren.
Sie wussten, dass Ensidia unter den ersten sein werden, die gegen Arthas antreten.
Warum also nicht gleich den Kampf beobachten?

Ob Ensidia ebenso mit gebaut hat ist fraglich, hätte ja gut seien können, dass die wieder erscheinenden/ nicht verschwindenden Plattform-Stücke im 25er noch für etwas gut sind. Die Ursache des Fehlers werden sie sicherlich bei der Detail-Analyse im nachhinein festgestellt haben. Deswegen die verspätete Meldung; vermute ich mal.

So far wronny


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Februar 2010)

Blizzard hätte das ganze ebenso "Feature" nennen können. Den Bombeneinsatz hätte man dann als Skill bezeichnet. 
Nu ist es ein Bug, Ensidia sind die Doofen.

Ich hoffe, mein Arbeitgeber sieht es nicht als Bugusing an, wenn ich morgen auf dem Eis zur Arbeit schlitter und früher an der Stechuhr bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (4. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal das der Bann nicht gerechtfertigt war. Dass die Plattform im Kampf zerbrechen sollte war ja bekannt, wenn man jetzt allerdings so argumentiert, dass sie das hätten sehen sollen will ich mal zurückfragen: Wie will man erkennen ob es die Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik ist und durch die Bomben kommt oder ob es einfach ein "normaler" Bug ist und sie nichts damit zu tun haben. Ich sehe das mal so Blizz will nur mal anderen Gilden eine Chance einräumen. Auch vorallem zu den Progress-Wettrennen zwischen den Top Gilden wird es sicher keinen Intressieren wieso Spielmechanik XY nicht funktioniert bzw ob Blizz noch was geändert hat. Es wäre auch lächerlich wenn jemand von Ensidia ein Ticket eröffnen würde würde mit der Frage ob "dieses Problem bekannt ist" oder "bereits an einer Lösung gearbeitet wird" und man "zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt" noch einmal nachschauen soll bzw "einen Blick ins Forum werfen" soll.

Aber daran sieht man es mal wieder Blizz schafft es nicht mal EINEN Boss ohne Bugs rauszubringen wenn der nicht schon aufm PTR versucht wurde.


----------



## Braamséry (4. Februar 2010)

Wer macht denn zuerst nen Fehler?

Blizzard!

Warum?

Sie haben aufm PTR nicht darauf geachtet. Bei Anub haben die auch schon nen Fehler gemacht. Aber als erstes natürlich die Spieler bestrafen statt sich erstma an die eigenen nase zu fassen.

Auf Deutsch:
BLIZZARD IST SCH....

Wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat sollte die augen aufmachen.


----------



## Weißer (4. Februar 2010)

ich finde auch, dass der Fehler bei Schneesturm liegt, denn sie hätte es halt besser testen müssen!
und wenn sie schon so doof (sorry) sind und es mit nem bug rausbringen dann kann man nur sagen selber schuld!


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2010)

Aber was natürlich ganz wichtig war: Erstmal bannen!


----------



## Lars95 (4. Februar 2010)

top gilde öhhhhhhhhh........wayne banned^^ scho rchtig so


----------



## Zeyth (4. Februar 2010)

Hier eine deutsche übersätzung des beitrags auf MMO-Champion.com für all die wichte die der englischen sprache nicht mächtig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *Ensidia suspendiert für 72 Stunden*
> 
> Einige stunden zuvor erhielten alle spieler die an dem Lich King 25 world first kill von Ensidia teilnahmen eine Account suspendierung von 72 stunden, Gamemaster entfernten zudem Archivments und Loot die gestern im Raid erhalten wurden.
> 
> ...



Und vergebt mir rechtscheibfehler und zweifelsfällige übersätzung, ich hab das ganze einfach mal fix frei hand übersätzt.
undzwar für *euch.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetings from teh intarwebz

 Zeyth


----------



## soulhawk (4. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es lachhaft das sie gebannt wurden..

Nur weil die blauen es nicht hinbekommen einen fight für den sie jetz einige monate zeit hatten nicht vernünftig zu kreieren sollen die jungs die ihre berufe auf den maximalen pve support ausgelegt haben ( und ingi ist nur dann der beste schurken beruf wenn man die saronitbomben auf cd hält) den kopf hinhalten?

Epic fail blizz


----------



## chinsai (4. Februar 2010)

Wie schon in den Kommentaren der Meldung erwähnt: Ich finde es eine Frechheit, Spieler zu bannen, weil sie etwas benutzt haben, was Blizzard ins Spiel implentiert hat, Blizzard hat ja auch keine Meldung rausgegeben, dass das ein Exploit ist (Unwissen schützt nicht, auch nicht bei Blizzard). Egal, ob ENsidia oder eine Nameless Gilde von der noch nie jemand etwas gehört hat.
Das ist, als ob man ein neues Auto kauft, das wegen dem Hersteller einen Fehler hat und man selbst angeklagt wird bzw eine Strafe erhält...


----------



## Zazuu (4. Februar 2010)

Ich denk schon das sie es wussten und es trotzdem ausgenutzt haben.
Ich mein. man sieht doch wenn sich de Plattform wieder aufbaut.
Der Bahn geschieht ihn recht, vor allem weil es nicht das erste mal ist das sie sowas ausnutzen


----------



## Zeyth (4. Februar 2010)

mensch leute, hier mal was an viele die hier anscheinend nur ihren post counter pushen wollen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lest euch doch erstmal den thread durch bevor ihr einfach irgendwelche aus der luft gegriffenen behauptungen aufzustellen ohne den kontext zu kennen

+: How To Behave In Internet Forums

und ja ich bin auch nen depp für diesen post der ebenfalls das topic verfehlt, aber vllt hilft es



wahrscheinlich aber nicht


----------



## ibbi (4. Februar 2010)

total schwachsinnig was blizz da abzieht

unmöglich....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daryst (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hab es jetzt nicht entdeckt, aber wurde schon darüber gesprochen oder informiert..die US Gilde Blood Legion hat den bug auch genutzt(siehe vid auf buffed), erwarten die nun auch den Ban oder ist Blizz auch in der Bestrafung so fehlerhaft, wie im programmieren / testen?

MfG

PS: Hoffe es stand noch nicht zur diskussion


----------



## Naldina (4. Februar 2010)

Szion schrieb:


> Also ich les das 84+ was für micg bedeutet kann auch 90 sein oder nicht
> und da multilate ja glaub ich momentan max. dps is is juwe doch besser oder net?



allgemein mag muti ebsser sein aber beim Lich King liegt Combat vorne, weil oft 2 Gegner da sind und da Kligenwirbel natürlich reinhaut... kann mir schon vorstellen dass deren schurken immer nah encounter skillen


----------



## x123 (4. Februar 2010)

Imo:

Ban: nein
Erfolg+Items weg: ja


----------



## Aki†A (4. Februar 2010)

is dochn witz ..... nur weil jemand seinen beruf wärend dem bosskampf benutzt hat und daudrch der kampf gebugged hat( weils blizz halt mal wiede rnich auf die reihe bekommen hat) wird jetzt nen ganzer raid für 3 tage gebanned und ihnen wird nichmal der first kill annerkannt ....


echt typisch blizzard


----------



## Cradle01 (4. Februar 2010)

Ironie on:
Ja ne ist klar ,Blizz hat völlig überzogen mit dem Bann reagiert.....
Ironie off

Im Ernst ihr glaubt doch nicht wirkilich das alle Bug´s während einer Testphase gefunden werden,vorallem wenn der ganicht offizell auf den Testservern war.Ich erinnere mich da an ein Gespräch mit Greg Street welches im Buffed-Magazin 1-2 2010 stand.

 Zitat :" Unsere Spieler sind aber sehr gewitzt und gehen oft anders an Dinge heran,als wir es vorgesehen haben" Zitat ende

Ihr seht also das selbst die entwickler nicht mit allem rechnen können.Aber warum nun diese Reaktion?

1.Ensidia hat den LK zuerst einmal im 10 gelegt-ergo wußten Sie wie das geht(inclusive den Bodenplatten)
2.Ensida hat bestimmt mehr als einen Try gebraucht um auch im 25 erfolgreich zu sein und ich denke mal dieser Bug war schon beim ersten mal bemerkbar
3.Nach dem der LK den Boden geküßt hatte wurde ein Ticket verfaßt von (Trommelwirbel) .... Ensidia

Das sind nunmal die Fakten!

Allerdings lasse ich es mal dahingestellt ob Ensidia es wußte das es von den Bomben kommt ,ich denke mal da kommt ein Freispruch von mir.

Aber aufgrund der 3 Fakten ist dieser Bann gegen den Raid in meinen Augen völlig korrekt und sogar bei der Höhe von 72 Stunden noch milde.Da hat Blizzard noch Gnade vor Recht gegeben.Ich glaube mal eine andere No-Name-Gilde hätte es schwerer erwischt...

so long


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (4. Februar 2010)

Naja, ist zwar schon mist das man gebannt wird, obwohl man es (angeblich) nicht wusste, dass es ein Bug ist. 
Aber es wäre auch jedem anderen Spieler so ergangen... also find ich es OK, gleiches Recht für Alle!



MFG 
Pala


----------



## Daryst (4. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe jeden schreiben, das es jedem gleich ergangen wäre...also ich finde keine infos dazu, das die US Gilde Blood Legion gebannt wurde xD
Vid als beweis des bug usings auf Buffes zu finden.

MfG


----------



## Saberclaw (4. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mit JA gestimmt. Warum?

Weil wirklich jeder das gleiches Recht hat.

ABER, wenn Blizzard ihren content der Spielerschaft bereit stellt, dann aber auch bitte so, dass man erst gar nicht in die Versuchung gerät etwas zu exploiten.

Ich finde grad keinen geeigneten Vergleich, aber man sollte sich seitens Blizzard einmal überlegen, wann sie ihren content hochladen.

NÄMLICH DANN, wenn der scheiss auch funzt. Wie lange wurde Gormok exploited durch levitieren? Da wurde keine Sau gebannt, weil Blizzard es erst zu spät gemerkt hat.

IN IHREM EIGENEN SPIEL o.O


So was ist also mein Fazit:
Gescheite Regeln machen und net immer nach Schema F handeln. Es gibt Momente, in denen man sein Hirn einschalten sollte.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Februar 2010)

Endlich wurden die mal gebannt.

Blizzard weiter so!


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Ich sehe jeden schreiben, das es jedem gleich ergangen wäre...also ich finde keine infos dazu, das die US Gilde Blood Legion gebannt wurde xD
> Vid als beweis des bug usings auf Buffes zu finden.
> 
> MfG



wenn er nur im 25er auftritt 

kopf --> tisch

@saberclaw: ähm, warum hat du dann ja gestimmt?

--


> http://paste.wowace.com/zfhorvdl57nw820b/



kampflog --> man sieht nur den saronitbomben-dmg an arthas und den adds


----------



## Abigayle (4. Februar 2010)

Richtig so sag ich da. Gleiches Recht für alles. Wenn unbekanntere Gilden das selbe Schicksal ereilt schreien alle nach Bann, also warum dann nicht auch mal die.

Letztenendes haben Blizz dann Angst vor schlechter Publizitie und "SCHWUBBS, ZAUBERSTAB RAUS!" und alles ist wieder palleti. 

Ich habe mir auch den Blog durchgelesen und bin echt enstsetzt welche Wortwahl da getroffen wurde. Wegen einem 72 Stunden Bann eine solche Beleidigungswelle loszutreten, also es tut mir leid, ist echt unter aller Sau. Natürlich ist man sauer, natürlich ist man auf 180, aber diese Wortwahl ist echt .... Ich suche verweifelt nach Worten um hier nicht ausfallend zu werden. Vor allem von dieser "Vorzeigegilde" die jeder kennt. Da sollte man ein gewisses Verhalten an den Tag legen und nicht mit "Fuck you Blizzard!" einen solchen Blog beenden. Da könnte der Author sich noch eine Strafrechtliche Anzeige mit einfangen. Natürlich nur Theoretisch, will hier nicht den schwarzen Peter an die Wand malen. 

Sorry Ensidia, ich habe/hatte immer sehr großen Respekt vor Euch _ABER_ dazu sag ich *FETTES FAIL*!


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2010)

Ich bin weder Fanboy, noch Neider.
Tatsächlich raide ich seit einiger Zeit nichtmal mehr.
Trotzdem hat mir die Aktion dann doch ein Lächeln auf's Gesicht gezaubert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Szion schrieb:


> Alle die sich hier über Programmierung aufregen habt ihr überhaupt ne ahnung davon wie schwierig grade debugging is. Ich will euch mal sehen -.-


Ich weiß das sehr gut, denn ich bin in der Software-Qualitätssicherung tätig - nicht in irgendeiner kleinen Provinz-Klitsche, sondern in größeren Projekten.
Von daher ist mir durchaus bewußt, daß derartige Fehler nicht nur auftreten, sondern hin und wieder auch durch die QS rutschen können. Ist dann zwar bedauerlich, aber sowas passiert nunmal.
Durchaus entschuldbar sind solche Bugs, wenn sie durch recht abwegige Aktionen ausgelöst werden, was aber hier nicht wirklich der Fall ist. Diesen Fehler muß sich die QA-Abteilung von Blizzard dick ankreiden und dafür gehört kein Spieler gebannt.

Die Frage, die man sich stellen sollte ist: Wo genau fängt Bugusing an?
Ich würde das so definieren, daß man sich des Bugs bewußt sein muß, um ihn ausnutzen zu können. Und das scheint hier einfach nicht gegeben zu sein.
Was wäre, wenn bei einem neuen Boss plötzlich ein Eismagier unangefochten an der Spitze der Schadensverursacher steht? Mit unheimlichen Vorsprung? Ist der Boss dann einfach sehr anfällig gegen Frostschaden oder ist es ein Bug?
Was wäre, wenn die Schurken unerwarteterweise fünfstellige DPS fahren und alle anderen DPS-Künstler hinter sich lassen, weil plötzlich die Gifte 90% des Schadens an einem Boss ausmachen? Dürfen dei dann keine Gifte mehr auf den Waffen haben bei der Begegnung, damit es kein Bugusing ist?

Schade, wenn solche Bugs auftreten, aber wenn sie durch Aktionen hervorgerufen werden, die in einer solchen Begegnung zu erwarten sind, dann darf man nicht die Spieler dafür verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Latharíl (4. Februar 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Blizzard ist eine dumme,korrupte Firma,die ihre Fehler nie einstehen wollen wird.Damit muss man sich leider abfinden.War leider zu BC auch schon so,zwar nicht so schlimm....aber sie hatten,was sowas angeht,immer schon einen miesen Charakter.



olol...da hat aber jemand seinen willen nicht bekommen und muss nun zorni zorni machen....mone mone, das gehört sich nicht!


----------



## J_0_T (4. Februar 2010)

Hab mir den blog zwar noch net angesehen von dem einen... aber wenn er wirklich so nett ausgefallen ist wie ich es hier sehe... werde ich das ma nachholen... nunja... ob der kerl aufört is mir egal... genauso das alle jammern es sein ungerechtfertigt.

Alle die wo jammern würden in dem fall sogar noch härter bestraft werden... bei einige gilden sieht man schon das 2 klassen prinzip... die aushängeschilder werden net so hart bestraft wie andere... nicht fair... aber was solls... fakt ist das en 72std bann zu gering ist für meinem geschmack... aber was will man von einer sogenannten gilde erwarten die meint sie sei gro0 und berühmt genug um einfach bugs zu nutzen...


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. Februar 2010)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich bin weder Fanboy, noch Neider.
> Tatsächlich raide ich seit einiger Zeit nichtmal mehr.
> Trotzdem hat mir die Aktion dann doch ein Lächeln auf's Gesicht gezaubert.
> 
> ...



/sign


Wie ist es denn beim Sport ?

Aktuell ist Skispringen gerade wieder angesagt und wie wird es dort gehandhabt, wenn ein Springer überraschend erheblich weiter springt als alle anderen ?
Ganz einfach, man wartet die nächsten fünf Springer ab und wenn die dann ähnliche Weiten erreichen, denn werden nicht diese sechs Springer auf Verdacht disqualifiziert, sondern der Durchgang wird abgebrochen und mit verkürztem Anlauf neu gestartet !

Wo der Zusammenhang ist ?

Ganz einfach: das Material wird immer weiter entwickelt und daher ist es normal, das nach und nach größere Weiten erzielt werden und manchmal ist es eben so, das die Vernastalter bzw. Verantwortlichen nicht damit rechnen, das unter bestimmten Umständen solche Weiten erzielt werden könnten.

Nur wird hier eben nicht generell erst mal den Sportlern Betrug vorgeworfen, sondern es wird "gebremst".

Blizzard verhält sich in dieser Sache einfach großkotzig und von oben herab, denn der Fehler liegt bei ihnen, aber das zuzugeben und zu akzeptieren, nun ja, dazu gehört eben mehr als nur ne dicke Kasse und Marktanteile, dazu gehören Anstand und Charakter, allerdings hat man schon oft genug erleben "dürfen", das Mitarbeiter dort mit Realität nichts mehr am Hut haben, bestes Besipiel ist Ghostcrawler, der sich selbst gerne überschätzt und dann immer und immer wieder dumme Ausreden vorbringt.

Statt hinzu zu lernen und froh zu sein das jemand diesen Bug aufdeckt, reagiert man blindwütig, obwohl man selbst Schuld ist, das ist nicht nur unsachlich, sondern lächerlich und menschlich GANZ schwach.

Mich erinnert das an einen Vater, der seinem Sohn was verbietet und auf die Frage des Sohnes hin, warum er es nicht dürfe, einfach platt mit "Weil ich es sage" antwortet.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Hab mir den blog zwar noch net angesehen von dem einen... aber wenn er wirklich so nett ausgefallen ist wie ich es hier sehe... werde ich das ma nachholen... nunja... ob der kerl aufört is mir egal... genauso das alle jammern es sein ungerechtfertigt.
> 
> Alle die wo jammern würden in dem fall sogar noch härter bestraft werden... bei einige gilden sieht man schon das 2 klassen prinzip... die aushängeschilder werden net so hart bestraft wie andere... nicht fair... aber was solls... fakt ist das en 72std bann zu gering ist für meinem geschmack... aber was will man von einer sogenannten gilde erwarten die meint sie sei gro0 und berühmt genug um einfach bugs zu nutzen...



Du bist einfach nur ein dummer Junge, denn sonst würdest du nicht unbegründete Vorwürfe um dich werfen.

Ensidia kann von dem Bug NICHTS gewusst haben und warum ?
Weil der Bosskampf NICHT auf dem Testserver enthalten war und warum war das so ?

Weil Blizzard nicht riskieren wollte das zu viele Leute schon vorab Bescheid wissen.

Bevor man also so eine geistige Gülle von sich gibt, sollte man erst mal DENKEN lernen und nicht dümmlich mit Vorwürfen kommen, denn sonst oute man sich als das, was man wirklich ist: ein kleiner, dummer, unfähiger Neidhammel.


----------



## PlayerS (4. Februar 2010)

Blizz hat doch wohl ne Macke..... Da kommt die Top-Gilde und kloppt arthas down und dan hat blizz die frechheit sie zu bannen weil sie einen bug usen wovon sie garnicht wissen das es einer ist.....

wegen nem progammierfehler der/dem gilde/raid n 72std bann zu geben ist wie schon gesagt eine echte *Frechheit *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





ich hatte vor ne kleine Pause mit WoW zu machen und wen cataclysm raus kommt es mal wieder anzuspielen,aber wenn ich sowas schon höre krieg ich pickel und überleg meinen acc zu kündigen  -.-



Schönen Abend noch 
~PlayerS~


----------



## Webo (4. Februar 2010)

Ich verfüge zwar über keine eigene Einschätzung über Bugs in Icc etc., aber wenn das wirklich so ist, wie Muqq das beschreibt: Eine Frechheit dann noch einen Bann auszusprechen ...


----------



## J_0_T (4. Februar 2010)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Du bist einfach nur ein dummer Junge, denn sonst würdest du nicht unbegründete Vorwürfe um dich werfen.
> 
> Ensidia kann von dem Bug NICHTS gewusst haben und warum ?
> Weil der Bosskampf NICHT auf dem Testserver enthalten war und warum war das so ?
> ...




Ne frage... du spielst und nutzt einen bug von dem du nichts wusstest... was denkst du wohl wird passieren? Genau... einen temp ban

dumm bin ich net... ich seh das nur so... gelegenheit macht diebe... und ich schätze schon das es ihnen aufgefallen ist... und nunja... ich schätze sie haben dann weiter gemacht... sich den kill geholt... und wurden gebannt. wieviele leute wurden schon verwarnt oder gebant weil sie durch zufall sowas gefunden haben? Schon ne menge... 

deiner aussage zufolge sehe ich dich als fanboy der am trauern ist... wer nen bug used wird bestraft ende... ob se es nun wussten oder nicht... unwissenheit, aber ich gleube den spruch kennst du ja schon.

Und neid zeige ich ma keinen... mich juckt das nicht... finde es halb nur komisch wie sich viele auskotzen das ihre götter sich ma die finger verbrannt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> dumm bin ich net... ich seh das nur so... gelegenheit macht diebe... und ich schätze schon das es ihnen aufgefallen ist... und nunja... ich schätze sie haben dann weiter gemacht... sich den kill geholt... und wurden gebannt. wieviele leute wurden schon verwarnt oder gebant weil sie durch zufall sowas gefunden haben? Schon ne menge...



Man sollte aber den Unterschied beachten zwischen der Situation.
a) Der Boss ist bekannt und man weiß wie die Begegnung ablaufen soll. Durch einen bestimmten Umstand läuft sie aber einfacher und man ist sich der Tatsache buwußt.
b) Es ist ein neuer Boss, man tut nichts Ungewöhnliches, was man sonst nicht auch tun würde und die Begegnung läuft in irgendeiner Phase leichter ab, als man vorher gedacht hätte.


----------



## Spellman (4. Februar 2010)

Was mich an der ganzen Diskussion stört ist dieses unsinnige "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht".
Dies ist an dieser Stelle einfach unpassend, denn dazu muss die Möglichkeit bestehen, diese Unwissenheit mit Wissen zu füllen.

Und dies gilt nicht nur für diesen Exploit, sondern generell.

Ja, jetzt könnte man schreiben: Hätten sie ein Ticket nach dem ersten Try eröffnet, hätte man ihnen eventuell sagen können, das dies ein Bug ist....

Aber es war nirgens aufgeführt!!

Stellt euch mal vor, die Bundesregierung sagt: Schmuggeln ist verboten... PUNKT

Es wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt, welche Waren darunter fallen, aber wenn man bei erwischt wird, wandert man ins Gefängnis!

Aber ich weiß... Unwissenheit und so weiter....

Bei einem Boss stehe ich hinter einer Säule / Eisblock,... und bekomme keinen Schaden... ist so gewollt.
Bei einem anderen Boss könnte das allerdings schon wieder ein Exploit sein... -.-

edit: Mord bedeutet lebenslänglich.... schonmal ne Fliege erschlagen? ^^


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> <br>Ne frage... du spielst und nutzt einen bug von dem du nichts wusstest... was denkst du wohl wird passieren? Genau... einen temp ban<br><br>dumm bin ich net... ich seh das nur so... gelegenheit macht diebe... und ich schätze schon das es ihnen aufgefallen ist... und nunja... ich schätze sie haben dann weiter gemacht... sich den kill geholt... und wurden gebannt. wieviele leute wurden schon verwarnt oder gebant weil sie durch zufall sowas gefunden haben? Schon ne menge... <br><br>deiner aussage zufolge sehe ich dich als fanboy der am trauern ist... wer nen bug used wird bestraft ende... ob se es nun wussten oder nicht... unwissenheit, aber ich gleube den spruch kennst du ja schon.<br><br>Und neid zeige ich ma keinen... mich juckt das nicht... finde es halb nur komisch wie sich viele auskotzen das ihre götter sich ma die finger verbrannt haben <img src="http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/smile.gif" class="bbc_emoticon" alt="
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fanboy ?

ROFL

Kind, wenn dein IQ nach Zahlen mal so hoch sein wird, wie mein Alter jetzt schon, dann sprechen wir weiter.

Dir fehlt der geistige Horizont, PUNKT !

Überall auf der Welt gilt der Grundsatz: unschuldig bis zum Beweis der Schuld, abgesehen von den USA und auch wenn Blizzard ursprünglich in Kanada zu Hause war, das Verhalten hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren dramatisch gewandelt, aber das kannst du nicht wissen, denn damals konntest du noch nicht mal deinen Namen schreiben, geschweige denn Lesen.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2010)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Kind, wenn dein IQ nach Zahlen mal so hoch sein wird, wie mein Alter jetzt schon, dann sprechen wir weiter.


Auch wenn ich hier nicht der Angesprochene war...
Irgendein schlauer Kerl hat sinngemäß mal geäußert, daß man eine Diskussion in dem Moment verloren hat, in dem man persönlich beleidigend wird.

Ich persönlich würde mich freuen, wenn man persönliche Beleidigungen bei diesem kontroversen Thema aussen vor lassen und auch die Meinungen anderer respektieren würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2010)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Kind, wenn dein IQ nach Zahlen mal so hoch sein wird, wie mein Alter jetzt schon, dann sprechen wir weiter.
> Dir fehlt der geistige Horizont, PUNKT !


/reported

Und wiedermal beleidigst Du Andere - genau wie letztes Jahr - Du kapierst es wohl immer noch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema nochmal:

Details zum wie, wann Bugusing braucht man doch gar nicht.
Wenn der Raid beim ersten Mal klappt und man ihn nochmal macht -
dann macht man sich ja wohl mal Gedanken, warum die Phasen auf einmal völig anders verlaufen.
So blind kann man ja nicht sein.

Logische Schlussfolgerung wäre gewesen; Raid abbrechen -- Blizzard informieren
Wieso ist so etwas so schwer umzusetzen? -> Antwort: Absichtliche Unehrlichkeit.


Naja - und schaut man morgen noch hier rein, diskutiert Ihr immer noch über die Entscheidung seitens Blizzard.

+ @ "Informatiker" hier

Nur weil Ihr in etwas Wissen habt, erklärt es nicht alle programmiertechnischen Sachen.
Es gibt so viele verschiedene Bereiche, die sich in manchen Punkten komplett unterscheiden.
So kann man nie von Alles Ahnung haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz & gn8


----------



## Willtaker (4. Februar 2010)

ich hab zwar schon auf der ersten seite was gesagt, aber ich möchte nochmal auf die leute eingehen, die hier mit sportbeispielen kommen. grade auf dieser seite hatten wir skispringen, superpepe hat fußball genommen.

dazu bringe ich das beispiel:

wm-quali frankreich-irland -> thierry henry nimmt offensichtlich die hand zu hilfe und das entscheidende tor fällt. frankreich fährt zur wm, irland nicht. hierbei geht es jedoch um sehr viel geld. bei ensidia geht es eventuell (ich weiß es nicht) auch um geld, jedoch sicherlich nicht um solch eklatante summen.

was macht der verband fifa? (also wie hier blizzard)

genau, nichts. es ist nunmal passiert. sie, also ensidia, haben sogar nachträglich zugegeben, dass es einen bug gab. den grund können sie aus meiner sicht nicht gewusst haben. und ohne video kann aus meiner sicht keiner beurteilen, ob die ursache für den kill wirklich die tatsache war, dass sich die plattform nicht verkleinert hat.

btw: hab das video von blood legion gesehen. greifen jaina und sylvanas wirklich nicht in den kampf ein?


----------



## Quintusrex (4. Februar 2010)

Nur mal nachgefragt, ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen.

Wurde Arthas im first Try gelegt?

Wenn nicht, wurden dann in den anderen Trys mehr Saronitbomben benutzt?

War es vorher bekannt, das die Fläche im Normalfall immer kleiner werden soll?


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (4. Februar 2010)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Du bist einfach nur ein dummer Junge, denn sonst würdest du nicht unbegründete Vorwürfe um dich werfen.
> 
> Ensidia kann von dem Bug NICHTS gewusst haben und warum ?
> Weil der Bosskampf NICHT auf dem Testserver enthalten war und warum war das so ?
> ...




Die Leute von Ensidia sind ja auch so unaufmerksamm...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Ein Stück von der Plattform bricht ab 2. Einer der Schurken wirft ne Bombe 3. Das Stück ist wieder da
Spätestens nach dem zweiten Mal muss das auffallen.

Bei Bugs normalerweise
Bug finden->Bug bemerken->Bug melden->auf Antwort des GM warten oder ohne möglichen Bug spielen

Ensidias vorgehen war aber
Bug finden->Bug bemerken->Bug benutzen um den Firstkill zu bekommen->Bug melden damit kein anderer ihn für den Kill ausnutzen kann


----------



## Royale (4. Februar 2010)

Hmm auch mir ist schleierhaft, wieso man bomben im kampf einsetzt, aber bin auch kein schurke, also halte ich mich aus dem thema raus.

ansonsten finde ich wirklich das allerletzte, das blizzard son msit macht und banned. Ich meine, ensidia hätte doch auch einfach sagen können, wir dachten, das wäre teil der spielmechanik, wir dachten dass muss so sein, stattdessen haben se gemeldet, das da was merkwürdig war. Und das sie jezt gebannt werden, finde ich sehr fragwürdig, sie haben sich das produkt WoW gekauft, es war fehlerhaft, und nu solln die käufer für die Fehler haften? echt lächerlich, meiner meinung nach, ist blizzard für die fehler selbst verantwortlich. Und wenn logfiles beweisen, dass die schurken saronit bomben schon IMMER in ihrer rota hatten, dann is das ja kein gezieltes bugusing. sondern einfach nur glücklicher zufall.


----------



## Spellman (4. Februar 2010)

Fleischy schrieb:


> Die Leute von Ensidia sind ja auch so unaufmerksamm...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das muss auffallen.... weil man den Boss auch schon so oft gelegt hat, das man weiß, das dies nicht so sein soll / kann.

möglichen Bug bemerken -> möglichen Bug melden -> ewig auf eine Antwort warten und solange den Boss nicht tryen

Wer sagt dir denn was ein Bug ist und was nicht (außer es ist schon so oder so ähnlich irgendwo als Bug kommentiert).

Gut finde ich auch die Philosophie: ist ein Bug zu deinem Vorteil und du nutzt ihn (auch unwissentlich), wirst du gebannt, ist er zu deinem Nachteil, haste Pech gehabt oder wie der GM sagt "Ich setz mal das Event zurück, probier mal nochmal... mh.. immer noch nicht... probier mal nochmal,....." -.-)

Ich sag nur Lady Vashj World Firstkill... Vashj down, Adds buggy... alle Spieler tot, keiner kann looten... Ticket geschrieben, GM kommt und meint: "Kein Problem, ich setz das Event mal zurück, ihr haut se um und wir schauen, ob der Bug nochmal auftritt!" ^^


----------



## Hoshifighter (4. Februar 2010)

haben sie meiner meinung nach nicht verdient. ich hab mir den kampf mal im 10er angesehen und selbst wenn die weggebröselten plattformen wieder erscheinen, wird der kampf nicht viel einfacher. wenn das im 25er extrem anders aussehen sollte, nehm ich das zurück. und dennoch, da der schurke das fest in seiner rota hatte, was z.B. weblogs von mmo-champion belegen, dann kann man nich die ganze gruppe dafür bestrafen. ich glaube ihnen auch, dass sie nicht wussten, dass der bug explizit durch die saronitbomben ausgelöst wird. arthas gabs nich aufm ptr also hätten sies nicht wissen können. blizzard sollte da nochmal drüber nachdenken. wirklich schade find ichs um muqq, der/die (ich glaub er isn kerl, spielt aber n weiblichen char) sehr viel für die schattenpriester getan hat und viele theoretische überlegungen auf shadowpriest.com präsentiert hat. klar gibts noch genug andere aber es ist trotzdem ein verlust. den blog fand ich übrigens köstlich! wunderbar polemisch und sicherlich übertrieben, aber im grunde ist es ja wahr. und die arroganz die da ab und an durchschimmert, darf auch sein. er hat sichs verdient.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (4. Februar 2010)

Spellman schrieb:


> Das muss auffallen.... weil man den Boss auch schon so oft gelegt hat, das man weiß, das dies nicht so sein soll / kann.
> 
> möglichen Bug bemerken -> möglichen Bug melden -> ewig auf eine Antwort warten und solange den Boss nicht tryen
> 
> Wer sagt dir denn was ein Bug ist und was nicht (außer es ist schon so oder so ähnlich irgendwo als Bug kommentiert).



Tja, wenn man nicht warten will spielt man ohne Bug, wo ist da das Problem.

Wenn die Plattform sich ständig selbst repariert ist das natürlich nichts das einem Auffällt...


----------



## Spellman (5. Februar 2010)

Fleischy schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man nicht warten will spielt man ohne Bug, wo ist da das Problem.
> 
> Wenn die Plattform sich ständig selbst repariert ist das natürlich nichts das einem Auffällt...



Komisch, der Tank repariert sich auch ständig selbst, wenn er ne Heilung bekommt! 

Ja, ich weiß, blödes Beispiel, aber wer hat dir erzählt, das sich die Plattform nicht reparieren lässt.

Und stell dir vor, nach dem Hotfix machen die Saronitbombem da plötzlich keinen Schaden mehr, wie verbuggt is das denn...

Das Problem ist, zu beurteilen, wo der normale Bossfight aufhört und der Exploit anfängt und ich bezweifle, dass dies irgend ein Spieler zu jeder Zeit richtig entscheiden kann.


PS: Stell dir vor, es gibt Bosse, die sich infight auch einfach so "reparieren"... und: It's not a bug, it's a feature!!


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (5. Februar 2010)

Spellman schrieb:


> Komisch, der Tank repariert sich auch ständig selbst, wenn er ne Heilung bekommt!
> 
> Ja, ich weiß, blödes Beispiel, aber wer hat dir erzählt, das sich die Plattform nicht reparieren lässt.
> 
> Und stell dir vor, nach dem Hotfix machen die Saronitbombem da plötzlich keinen Schaden mehr, wie verbuggt is das denn...



Jetzt werd nicht albern, ich rede mit dir auch nicht als ob deine Handschuhe an deine Jacke genäht werden müssen.


----------



## Spellman (5. Februar 2010)

Ein Boss der nicht auf dem PTR war + First Kill und du möchtest mir erzählen, du kennst den kompletten Ablauf, was passieren kann /darf und was nicht und welche Ereignisse ein Exploit sind.

Dann hast du echt meinen Respekt.

Und wenn schon alle sagen: "Es ist nur ein Spiel, warum regen die sich so auf, wenn sie gebannt werden!"
Dann sag ich mir: "Es ist nur ein Spiel!! Also wieso werden sie gebannt! Sie haben weder anderen Spielern noch Blizzard an sich geschadet, sondern nur einen Effekt genutzt, der bis dahin unbekannt, in der Art noch nicht gewesen und genau so gut ein Element des Bosskampfs gewesen sein kann!"

Und wenn jeder Spieler für jedes Ereignis, das eventuell ein Bug sein könnte, ein Ticket schreiben würde (nur um sicher zu gehen), hätten wir in Deutschland keine Arbeistlosen mehr, dafür etliche Millionen neuer GMs.



> Die Unterscheidung von Bugexploiting und Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken ist eine diffizile Angelegenheit. Während Bugexploiting Programmierfehler ausnutzt, ist der Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken das Ausnutzen von Limitierungen innerhalb der Spielwelt von World of Warcraft. *Da es eine feine Linie zwischen dem erlaubten Nutzen von Spielmechaniken und dem Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken gibt, bevorzugen wir es die Spieler erst zu belehren, bevor wir Maßnahmen gegen die Accounts ergreifen.*



Offensichtlich ja nicht....


----------



## Braamséry (5. Februar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Nur mal nachgefragt, ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen.
> 
> Wurde Arthas im first Try gelegt?
> 
> ...



Es sollte kleiner werden, das stimmt. 

Mehr Saronitbomben ist schwer, die haben 1min CD^^

Und nein, auch net im 1st try. 

Wissen konnten sie es trotzdem kaum.



Fleischy schrieb:


> Die Leute von Ensidia sind ja auch so unaufmerksamm...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt mal ein anderes Beispiel für diese Situation:

1. Ein Stück von der Plattform bricht ab 2. Ein Druide Castet Nachwachsen 3. Das Stück ist wieder da
(Zur selben zeit)
1. Ein Stück von der Plattform bricht ab 2. Einer der Schurken wirft ne Bombe 3. Das Stück ist wieder da
(weider zur selben zeit)
1. Ein Stück von der Plattform bricht ab 2. Ein Mage Castet Arkanschlag 3. Das Stück ist wieder da

Und jetzt müsstest du mir mal sagen welcher dieser Gründe das Stück wiedergebracht hat.

Es mag warscheinlich sein, dass sie das bemerkt haben. Melden bringt aber wenig, weil Blizzard bis sie antworten oder was machen tage brauchen. Die Saronitbomben jez zu verbieten verbuggt den Boss dazu mehr als es ihn normalisiert.
Und jetzt herauszufinden was den Bug verursacht aht grenzt an schieren wahnsinn. Die machen zwar viel im Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel, aber das wäre übertrieben.


----------



## Xondor (5. Februar 2010)

Was sind denn das bitte für Antwortmöglichkeiten??

Natürlich gleiches Recht für alle -.- das schließt nr 2 überhaupt nicht aus und ist sowieso schwachsinn.


----------



## Quintusrex (5. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es sollte kleiner werden, das stimmt.
> 
> Mehr Saronitbomben ist schwer, die haben 1min CD^^
> 
> ...



hmm, die hatten mittags schon den 10er gemacht, also hätte die das mit Verkleinern der Plattform wissen können, wenn nicht wissen müssen, first try war es auch nicht.

Da ich davon ausgehe, das Ensidia die Trys etwas anders als ne normale Raidgilde analysiert (ich glaube nicht dass die die "Kamera" nur mitläuft haben um ihre Erfolge der Nachwelt zeigen zu können), dürfte die Unregelmässigkeit mit den Bomben auch schnell aufgefallen sein. 

soweit ich es jetzt mitbekommen habe, hatte der eine Spieler, der Saronitbombe in seiner Rotation hat, die auch weiter benutzt, Eigendlich soweit ok.

ich stelle jetzt mal folgende (sehr gewagte) Frage:

Was wäre, wenn in den weiteren Versuchen ein zweiter Ingi auf einmal auch die Bomben benutzt hat und die Jungs deswegen den Bann bekommen hätten?

für mich würde der "Fall" dann schon anders aussehen.

Da aber weder Ensidia noch Blizz die Kampflogs veröffentlichen werden, dürfte es schwer sein genau zu sagen was da los war.


----------



## Silanas (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin da ein wenig geteilter Meinung.

Richtig ist es bestimmt, wenn man bewußtes Exploit Using ahndet und bestraft. Aber mit den Tatsachen (hach, ja, screen kann ich auch bearbeiten), die Ensidia da öffentlich herausgegeben hat, denke ich doch eher, das der Schritt ein wenig zu hart war.

Blizz ist nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt, das sie "Regelverletzungen" der Mechanik erlauben und tolerieren, was auch gut in diesem Sinne ist.

Ich selbst aber habe auch festgestellt, das GM bei der gleichen Frage unterschiedlich reagieren. Ob man aber so ein großes "Aushängeschild" (und nein, ich bin kein Fanboy) in diesem Maße bestrafen muß, weil ein Exploit wissentlich oder unwissentlich augenutzt wurde, da ist noch fraglich.

Wenn Ensidia, die ja mehrere Sponsoren haben (unter anderem Blizz) so getreten wird wegen eines Exploit, dann frage ich mich, was eigendlich den Casual erwartet, der evtl auch mal einen benutzt.

.. ach ja, nahezu nichts...


Ich kenne einige, die haben im Ulduar 10 versucht vor Levi zu flüchten. FLUCHT!! Weil nicht alle da waren zum buffen und nicht in range standen. Einer hat dummerweise gepullt, 5 haben Levi HINTER der Begrenzung down gemacht, weil kein reset statt gefunden hat. Folge war, wenn ich mich Recht erinnere:

Ein SERVERWEITER Bann von 72 Std. Alle, die diese Situation auch vorgefunden haben Jeder wurde gebannt, ob tot oder nicht, sobald man in solch einem Raid anwesend war, wurde alle gebannt.

Denkt mal darüber nach. Und...

ach ja...

Wer außer mir hat eigendlich realisiert, das die einzige öffentliche Stellungsnahme von Ensidia ausgeht? Oder alles geessen und verstanden, wie Kungen und Muqq (?) und der dritte dazu stehen?

Blizz braucht ja nicht verstehen. Nur reagieren. Steht ja in Ihren eigenen Regeln.

*sign*


----------



## Malorus (5. Februar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> hmm, die hatten mittags schon den 10er gemacht, also hätte die das mit Verkleinern der Plattform wissen können, wenn nicht wissen müssen, first try war es auch nicht.
> 
> Da ich davon ausgehe, das Ensidia die Trys etwas anders als ne normale Raidgilde analysiert (ich glaube nicht dass die die "Kamera" nur mitläuft haben um ihre Erfolge der Nachwelt zeigen zu können), dürfte die Unregelmässigkeit mit den Bomben auch schnell aufgefallen sein.
> 
> ...



http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/ensidia-suspended-for-72-hours/

hier einmal die kampflogs die ensidia veröffentlicht hat...
ich geb dir mal den tipp ein paar posts auf den anderen seiten durchzulesen anstatt nur mit unwissenheit um sich zu werfen.
die diskussion die hier geführt wird , wurde auf den vorherigen seiten bereits längst geführt und daher werde ich nicht weiter auf den rest deiner "argumente" eingehen.


----------



## ceene (5. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es in den USA ist aber hier bei uns ist mal so lange unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist.
Da die Gilde ncihtvon den GMs überwacht wurde und daraus hervorging das sie Bugusing betrieben haben, denke ich ist die Entschidung von Blizz nicht gerechtfertig.

Eine offizielle Verwarnung hätte es auch getan.

Aber wer weiß was sich die GMs dabei gedacht haben, da stecken wir nicht drin.


----------



## Malt (5. Februar 2010)

Launethil schrieb:


> Die Raid-Truppe von Ensidia wurde heute für 72 Stunden aus World of Warcraft gebannt, nachdem die Gilde - nach eigener Aussage unwissentlich - einen Exploit nutzte. Weitere Details findet Ihr in unserer Newsmeldung zum Ensidia-Bann - doch wie findet Ihr Blizzards Entscheidung?



Gleiches Recht für alle , und nochmal das *Grinsekatzengesicht rausholt* wer Schummelt fliegt - fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snorry (5. Februar 2010)

absolut richtig, wenn ich (unnwissentlich) einen exploit nutze bekomm ich auch einen bann

absolut verdient

hab grad den blog von muqq aufgerufen, da steht

"all items and achievements gained removed"

heißt das sie gehen leer aus?


----------



## Tpohrl (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde es übertrieben reagiert von Blizz, auch wenn Ensida zu den Profi Raidgilden gehört, war der Grund der sich wieder zusammensetzenden Plattform schwer auszumachen. Es hätte an vielen Dingen liegen können.
Zumal, wenn man sich das 10er World First Kill Video von Blood Legion anschaut, setzt sich da die Plattform auch wieder zusammen. Also wie sollte man dann einen Fehler feststellen?
Blizz hat damit mal wieder eindeutig die rote Karte für das abliefern eines Bosskampfes auf Beta niveau verdient! Und verteilt dann auch noch ungerechtfertigte Strafen, peinlich peinlich

PS: Ach und wenn schon gleiches Recht für alle dann sollte Blizz nun alle Kills überprüfen, dann könnt man wieder entfernt von fairness sprechen!


----------



## Phobius (5. Februar 2010)

Willtaker schrieb:


> also nach der beschreibung des bugs finde ich, dass blizzard es beim testen hätte merken müssen. und deshalb sind sie aus meiner sicht selbst schuld und nicht irgendeine gilde!


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Und so lange es nicht 100% ersichtlich ist dass es sich bei einem Feature um einen Bug handelt ist es ein Feature.


Auf der anderen Seite dagegen ... In wie weit war die Spielmechanik des Bosskampfes bekannt? Denn wenn das gespielte stark davon abweicht sollte man zumindest darüber nachdenken ob es nicht ein Fehler ist.


----------



## Deadlift (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn alles so stimmt wie es Ensidia darstellt dann war der Ban ungerechtfertigt.

Da ich aber fast davon ausgehe dass eben nicht alles 100% so war wie Ensidia das darstellt bin ich da vorsichtig.

Eins steht aber mal fest: 
Blizzard scheint ihre Kröten weniger werden zu sehen, Premiumdienste für AH über Armory, Pets für Geld, Charcustomisierung sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache.

Ich weiß nicht wielange die Leute die jeden Mist von Blizzard kaufen egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht noch denen überwiegen deren Kritische Betrachtung auch dazu führt von einigen Dingen abstand zu nehmen.


Aber gut, sie müssen ja nur bis Battle.net 2 / Cataclysm überbrücken, dann setzt die Goldmarie ja wieder ein.


----------



## Dinquisitor (5. Februar 2010)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, aber war seinerzeit nicht schonmal sowas mit Ensidia und Exploit bei Yogg ohne Hüter? Der dann so lang angegangen wurde mit dem Exploit, bis er lag, danach der Fehler gemeldet wurde, und sie den WFK bekamen und die Nachfolger sich was anderes überlegen mussten? Wie gesagt, korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich da was falsch im Gedächtnis hab....


----------



## Schmiddel (5. Februar 2010)

Fleischy schrieb:


> <br />Die Leute von Ensidia sind ja auch so unaufmerksamm...<img src='http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/rolleyes.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<br /><br /><br />

So einfach würde ich es mir nicht machen. Die Plattform kommt, wenn man die Bombe wirft? Die Bombe wird auf den Boss geworfen und hat einen sehr großen Radius. Da sind 25 Mann im Raid, jeder nutzt seine Fähigkeiten. Wenn die Plattform wieder da ist kann das auch an anderen Dingen liegen. Die Ursache rausfiltern dürfe da bei den Trys schwer fallen. Vorallem wenn man an einem World First arbeitet.

Fakt ist eins. Der Schurke hat letzten Endes die Fähigkeiten seiner Klasse und die seines Berufes verbunden, um das maximale aus seinem Char rauszuholen. Er hat einfach ein hergestelltes Item seines Berufes, das alle 1min ohne GCD ca. 1500 schaden macht, genutzt. Warum nicht? Logs, die Ensidia auf ihrer HP veröffentlicht haben, beweisen, das die Saronitbomben auch bei anderen Bossen genutzt wurden. 

Desweitern einfach zu behaupten, das Ensidia bewusst diesen Bug genutzt haben bzw. von dem Bug gewusst hat, ist wohl etwas dreist. Beweise? Da steht Aussage gegen Aussage.


----------



## Super PePe (5. Februar 2010)

"Yes it seems this bug does relate to our kill. We had no idea that our Rogues using Saronite Bombs in their rotation (as they always do) was causing it and thusly it occured every try we did. *Short version, we're not going to stop trying the boss when all we are doing is playing our normal game*. It would be nice if these kinds of things, much the same as Holy Wrath on Anub, were tested before release.It does make the fight easier, *but we are 100% sure it would have died either w*ay. It only affects one of the easier phases."

Dümmer gehts nimmer ... 


sie haben es bemerkt, haben jedoch kein GM gerufen ... dazu diese kindischen Blogeinträge .. es ging ihnen nur um den Kill und die Verhinderung eines permbanns; mehr nicht, das ist für mich die Essenz aller Blogeinträge und !nachgereichten! "Beweise"...

warum postet keiner die chatlogs? das TS? Großes Theater seitens Ensidia


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. Februar 2010)

Bann nicht gerechtfertig. Wenn Blizzard nicht mehr in der Lage ist, wie zu früheren Zeiten fehlerfreie Spielinhalte zu liefern, ist es deren Schuld. Wir hatten auch letztens die Situation, dass Skadi nach zwei Harpunenschüssen in die nächste Phase trat. War das etwas die Schuld meiner Gruppe oder die von Blizzard, da deren Spiel einen Bug hatte?

Blizzard, Blizzard, wo ist eure alte Qualität hin? Aufgrund der diversen Bugs bei WoW überlegt man sich schon, ob man SC 2 und D3 wirklich bei Release kaufen sollte.


----------



## CashMoneyBro (5. Februar 2010)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Desweitern einfach zu behaupten, das Ensidia bewusst diesen Bug genutzt haben bzw. von dem Bug gewusst hat, ist wohl etwas dreist. Beweise? Da steht Aussage gegen Aussage.




Es gibt hierbei kein "Aussage gegen Aussage" ! Es gibt nur Blizzard. Die machen die Gesetze und ändern sie so wie sie sie brauchen. Ende!
Finde zwar auch, dass der Bann unberechtigt ist aber ändern wird Blizzard an ihrer Politik bestimmt nichts.


----------



## Schmiddel (5. Februar 2010)

Wir hatten letztens einen Bug bei der Luftschiffschlacht. Wir wollten den Erfolg machen, wo jeder im Schlachtzug das Schiff nur einmal betreten darf. Also eine Rota ausgeknobelt und ab gings. Nur wurde unsere saubere Taktik just beim 2ten Sprung über den Haufen geworfen. Ein Herxer springt rüber, setzt einen Flcuh auf den Magier und wird aber vom dem Boss auf dem Schiff umgehauen. Das Ende vom Lied. Der Magier läuft wie ein aufgescheuchtes Hühnchen von links nach rechts, Kanonen werden nicht eingefroren und man kann bis zum Ende auf das Schiff ballern. Erfolg bekommen durch einen Bug. Aber dieser Bug wurde nicht bewusst herbeigeführt oder ausgenutzt. Wir konnten nicht mal erklären, woran es lag. 

@ Cash:  Nach deiner Aussage macht Blizzard die Gesetze. Mag stimmen. Wäre bei uns jetzt ein Bann gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Bazzilus (5. Februar 2010)

Top Gilden sind wie alle anderen Progress Gilden - wenn der Boss vorallen anderen gekillt werden soll - werden alle Möglichkeiten genutzt ihn zu legen. Gleiches Recht für Alle. Sie sind erwischt worden - also Bann. Gut so! - Wer Exploited obwohl er aufm PTR Testserver den Boss bereits sehen konnte - ist selbst Schuld. Da macht Ensidia keine Ausnahme. - Und irgendwie könnte man meinen - die Jungs lassen mächtig nach , wenn sie schon Exploits nutzen müßen um Arthas zu killen.


----------



## X-orzist (5. Februar 2010)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Desweitern einfach zu behaupten, das Ensidia bewusst diesen Bug genutzt haben bzw. von dem Bug gewusst hat, ist wohl etwas dreist. Beweise? Da steht Aussage gegen Aussage.



Ensidia ist doch nicht zum erstenmal auffällig geworden ... ob das nun bei HM ( Flammenlev. oder Yoog ) in Ulduar war - auch dort wurde "erstmal munter drauf losgespielt" und nachdem der Erfolg geschafft war, ein Bug gemeldet.

Zufall?

Wohl kaum

Wenn man die sich wiederholende _Chronologie _betrachtet, so kann man sehr leicht zu der Schlussfolgerung kommen:

Bug erkannt ... Ausgenutzt ... Boss gelegt ... Bug gemeldet damit andere Gilden dies nichtmehr nutzen können.


----------



## Neitmaer (5. Februar 2010)

Für alle diejenigen die meinen die Programmierer seien schuld erinnere ich mal an die Möglichkeit als Mage Naxx 25 Bosse zu soloen. Dort hat einer auch "nur" geschickt die gegebenen Umstände ausgenutzt die ihm das Spiel bot. Dennoch wurde er gebanned. 

Fehler der Programmierer sind kein Freifahrschein zum Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik!

Mehrere Umstände in diesem Fall als auch die Vergangenheit zeigen das Ensidia sich im Klaren darüber war, dass der Kampf so wie er Verlief nicht vorgesehen war. Insbesondere das angebliche Ticket dass Sie verfasst haben sollen nährt diesen Verdacht. 

Die Leute bei Ensidia sind keine Anfänger, keiner kann mir erzählen sie seien nicht imstande gewesen den Bug zu erkennen. Es ist einfach eine billige Ausrede..

Ganz besonders scheinheilig ist es doch, erst den Boss mit Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik als erstes zu legen und dann den Bug zu reporten. Das ist ja auch nicht das erste mal so. Trotz Promigildenbonus war das Maß diesmal einfach voll. 

Das Verhalten von Ensidia war hier, wie auch in der Vergangenheit zutiefst egoistisch geprägt und eine Bestrafung für das Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik längst überfällig.


----------



## Sabori (5. Februar 2010)

Ich find den Bann auch gerechtfertigt. Das auffällige Verhaöten im Vorfeld und das kindische Verhalten jetzt zeigt doch das ein Bann gerechtfertigt ist. Auch wenn manche damit vielleicht ihr Geld verdienen, es bleibt immer noch ein Spiel und wegen eines berechtigten Banns gleich damit aufzuhören finde ich um ehrlich zu sein mehr als schwach. Warscheinlich meldet die sich unter anderem Namen wieder neu an. Jemand der das Spiel so intensiv betreibt kann nicht einfach damit aufhören.


----------



## Counterkahn (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht warum ihr alle so viel Diskutiert oder sagt das es ein Fehler von Blizzard ist, habt ihr alle nicht die AGB gelesen?

Schaut mal unter Punkt 3 und dann gleich der erste Absatz:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html

 3. Regeln für das Spiel selbst. 


 Bei World of Warcraft dreht sich alles ums Spielen. Entsprechend ernst nimmt Blizzard Entertainment deshalb die Regeln, die für das Spielen in World of Warcraft gelten. Beachten Sie bitte, dass Blizzard Entertainment alle gültigen Spielstile von World of Warcraft als Teil des Spiels und nicht als Belästigung betrachtet. So gilt es als zum Spiel gehörend, wenn Spieler Feinde ihrer Art und/oder ihrer Verbündeten eliminieren und sich um Grabsteine (gravestone) und/oder Körper von Gefallenen (corpse camping) scharen. World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel "Mann gegen Mann" und in Gegenden, in denen Sie von feindlichen Völkern angegriffen werden könnten, sollten Sie sich verteidigen, anstatt die spielinternen Kundendienstmitarbeiter von Blizzard Entertainment, nachstehend als "Game Master" bezeichnet, um Hilfe zu bitten, wenn Sie von einem Feind Ihres Volkes getötet worden sind. Bestimmte Handlungen jedoch, die über das hinausgehen, was noch als "fair" betrachtet werden kann, werden als schwerwiegende Verstöße gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen angesehen. Zu solchen Handlungen gehören insbesondere, jedoch nicht ausschließlich, folgende Dinge: 


 (1) Die Verwendung oder Ausnutzung von Design-Fehlern, Features,* die nicht dokumentiert sind*, und/oder "Programm-Bugs", um Zugang zu Dingen zu bekommen, der anderenfalls nicht möglich wäre, oder um gegenüber anderen Spielern einen Vorteil zu erlangen. 





für alle die zu Faul sind ...




Somit hat Blizzard vollkommen richtig gehandelt.




Das WoW nicht wirklich Bugfrei ist und die Bosse öfters mal mit Fehlern auf die Server aufgespielt werden, ist wieder eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## MannyB (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht sein kann, das eine mangelhafte Prüfung auf Bugs auf dem Rücken der Spieler ausgetragen wird. Leider ist das mittlerweile bei Firmen wir Blizzard oder auch Microsoft gang und gebe.


----------



## drothi (5. Februar 2010)

Schwach von Blizz die eigene Unfähigkeit auf die Spieler zu schieben. Exploiten ist halt Auslegungssache und wenns dennen nicht passt wird halt mal nen ganzer Schlachtzug gebannt. 

Blizzard macht aus WOW langsam ne Diktatur. Wer sich auflehnt wird beseitigt. hatten wir sowas irgendwie schonmal *lach*


----------



## sfmattick (5. Februar 2010)

Mal ehrlich in WoW gibt es so viele Fehler wenn Blizz das nicht hin kriegt das alles so läuft wie sie es wollen ist das nicht die schuld eines Raids sondern deren.
Blizz sollte sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen und spielinhalte dann rausbringen wenn sie fertig sind und die spieler nicht ständig als beta tester verwenden.

Ich halte den bann für völlig falsch und wiederrechtlich da die gilde nur die von Blizz gegebenen hilfen benutzt hat. Wenn mir ein GM jetzt versehentlich ne rüsi gibt die mit 100000 AP an statt 100 drauf haut ist das auch nicht meine schuld wenn ich 1MK dps mache sondern seine. 

Blizz macht mal wieder nur terz weil es spieler gibt die zu schnell mit dem content durch sind und sie darum befürchten das welche abspringen bevor sie die nächse erweiterung fertig haben.


----------



## X-orzist (5. Februar 2010)

MannyB schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht sein kann, das eine mangelhafte Prüfung auf Bugs auf dem Rücken der Spieler ausgetragen wird. Leider ist das mittlerweile bei Firmen wir Blizzard oder auch Microsoft gang und gebe.



nun, es sollte dir nicht entgangen sein, das das nicht nur bei Blizz und Microsoft so ist - ich erinnere da gern an Mercedes ( A - Klasse ), Audi mit ihren TT ... auch der Smart ... oder jetzt bei Toyota.

Der Endkunde wird gern als "Beta-tester" missbraucht - nur ist es eben so, das ein Bug oder Fehler bei WOW nicht lebensbedrohlich ist - wogegen bei den anderen von mir genannten Beispielen sehr wohl Menschen zu schaden gekommen sind.


----------



## Horika (5. Februar 2010)

sfmattick schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich in WoW gibt es so viele Fehler wenn Blizz das nicht hin kriegt das alles so läuft wie sie es wollen ist das nicht die schuld eines Raids sondern deren.
> Blizz sollte sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen und spielinhalte dann rausbringen wenn sie fertig sind und die spieler nicht ständig als beta tester verwenden.
> 
> Ich halte den bann für völlig falsch und wiederrechtlich da die gilde nur die von Blizz gegebenen hilfen benutzt hat. Wenn mir ein GM jetzt versehentlich ne rüsi gibt die mit 100000 AP an statt 100 drauf haut ist das auch nicht meine schuld wenn ich 1MK dps mache sondern seine.
> ...




Eben nicht. Du solltest mal die Nutzungsbedingungen lesen. Wenn man sich nicht damit einverstanden erklärt, sollte man nicht spielen, oder mit den entsprechenden Konsequenzen rechnen.


----------



## Okamie (5. Februar 2010)

Es war Blizzards Verschulden und keinesfalls das von Ensidia. Ich bin kein Fan von Ensidia um das vorweg zu sagen. Ich finde sie sogar ziemlich seltsam. Aber Fakt ist: Das einzige was Blizzard erfolgreich ins Spiel implementieren kann, sind Buggs - und die in rauen Mängen! 

Wessen Schuld ist es, wenn Blizzard zu trottelig ist, um ihr eigendes Spiel richtig zu patchen? Einzig und allein die von Blizzard. Wenn ein Boss einen Bugg hat, und er statt einem Blutpunkt 15 bekommt, meine Gilde wiped, und wir alle miteinander Repkosten haben, steht Blizzard dafür gerade und zahlt uns unsere Repkosten? NEIN! Nein, das tut Blizzard nicht. Wenn aber durch etwas, was ein Spieler in seiner Rotation hat, ein Bugg bei einem Boss ausgelöst wird, ist der Spieler Schuld und bekommt einen 3 Tage Bann. Mit anderen Worten: Buggs die sich negativ auswirken sind voll inordnung. Buggs die sich in irgendeiner Form positiv auswirken sind unsere Schuld. Danke Blizzard! L2Work


----------



## XRayFanatic (5. Februar 2010)

Wow, 3 Tage können verdammt lang werden wenn man kein RL hat, von daher viel Spaß beim Fernseh gucken, by the way, Wayne interessierts ob die banned wurden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer glaubt das der Typ seinen Account tatsächlich auslaufen läßt der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Was soll der Typ den sonst machen außer den ganzen Tag vor der Klotze zu sitzen und WOW zu zocken ? Bierdosen im Park sammeln ? Wär ne Alternative, würd er zumindest mal frische Luft bekommen.


----------



## pvenohr (5. Februar 2010)

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, so einfach ist das. Wo käme man denn da hin wenn man sich aus jedem Mist den man fabriziert so herausreden könnte. Was? Banken darf ich nicht überfallen? Das wusste ich aber nicht! Wie jetzt, die Oma durfte ich nicht erschießen? Das hat mir aber keiner gesagt!


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Februar 2010)

Es ist doch nur drei Stunden Ban und kein permanenter Ban die sollen nicht so rumheulen...


Das hätte jedem passieren können mit den Bomben also gleiches Recht für alle!


----------



## Darerus93 (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich find die Formulierung der Frage blöd. Also es sollte schon gleiches Recht für alle Herschen, aber ich find es bescheuert Leute zu bannen, nur weil sie die Bugs benutzen die Blizzard verursacht oder nicht entfernt. Wenn sie so was verhindern wollen dan sollen sie die Bugs ausmerzen.


----------



## Hyalit (5. Februar 2010)

Es ist eigentlich mehr als ne Frechheit. Blizzard baut Scheiße und Spieler dürfen dafür bluten. Wenn Blizz etwas intern testet von mir aus, dann aber richtig und net ne Beta Version auf die Live Server bringen. Wenn die zuständigen Personen bei Blizz das richtig machen würden, würde es keine Bugs geben und damit auch kein Bugusing (wofür gibts denn PTR? Richtig zum testen und wenn sie es net zulassen dann selbst Schuld). Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn Epic Fail von Blizz


----------



## Super PePe (5. Februar 2010)

Bug hin Bug her

Ensidia hat ihn bemerkt und genutzt und nicht andersherum (Spiel- und Verhaltensregeln sind da mehr als klar definiert). Man muss nicht herausfinden wie der Bug zustande kommt, wenn man ihn bemerkt - dazu hätten sie den GM abwarten können und die sind bei Bugs in Raids ziemlich fix - aber nein sie nutzten ihn aus. Um dann nach 5 Jahren festzustellen das Blizzard schlampige Arbeit abliefert und das es besser wäre den Account auslaufen zulassen und sowieso und überhaupt. Ich finde vorallem diesen Part sehr amüsant.


----------



## Maxam (5. Februar 2010)

Sanoritbomben noch zusätzlich zunehmen könnte ich mir als dk auch vorstellen und wenn sie ihren Schaden so immer erhöhen ist es auf keinen Fall absichtlich gewesen.

*NUR AKTIVES BUGUSING SOLLTE BESTRAFT WERDEN!*


----------



## Super PePe (5. Februar 2010)

Phrase!
wenn ich was bemerkt und es dann nutze ist das passiv oder aktiv?


----------



## d2wap (5. Februar 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> bin kein fanboy, aber wenn man normal kämpft und dadurch nichtwissend einen bugbenutz kann es kein aktives bugusing sein. blizz hat völlig überzogen reagiert, blizz hat ein fehler gemacht und dafür muss ensidia etz bluten.



/sign 100%

Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.
Da Arthas nicht auf den Testservern war, konnte keiner außer den Verantwortlichen das testen. Und wenn Ensidia die Rotation mit den Saronitbomben jedesmal verwendet, ist an Bugusing nicht zu denken, da kein anderer Zustand (lt. Ensidia) ausprobiert wurde.

In meinen Augen: Schnellschuss...


----------



## J_0_T (5. Februar 2010)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Fanboy ?
> 
> ROFL
> 
> ...




Wenn ich ehrlich sein darf... nicht ich sollte mir sorgen machen um meinen geistigen horizont... desweiteren bin ich kein kind, sonst würde meine ausdrucksweise anderst klingen. Nebenbei schätze ich das mein IQ hier nicht zur debatte steht. Auch sollte man sagen das du eigendlich deinen diskussions stand verloren hattest als du persönlich wurdest... und in den letzten 10 jahren konnte ich sehr wohl schreiben, lesen, eine eigene meinung haben und natürlich diskutieren ohne direkt beleidigend zu wirken... aber lassen wir das.

Man kann sagen was man will... es wurd ein exploit gefunden und er wurde genutzt... auch sollte beachtet werden das blizz sich auch nicht bewusst war das es einen exploit gab... den man hatte halb den boss nicht auf dem ptr... und selbst wenn er auf dem ptr gewesen wäre und sie hätten den exploit bzw bug gefunden.... hätte sie das aufgehalten für den offiziellen kill? Denke nicht.

Tja nun sieht es halb so aus das Blizz direkt den patch und den inhalt gelauncht hat und halb den ptr weggelassen hat... ensidia hat gespielt und soweit ich in einigen posts vorher es richtig gesehen habe... danke an dir Super Pepe, ensidia hat den bug erkannt und ihn ausgenutzt... und dann noch angegeben selbst ohne hätten sie ihn locker besiegen können... in meinen augen sage ich es erneut und wiederhole mich damit... Der ensidia Raid hat die strafe verdient.


----------



## Natar (5. Februar 2010)

> Tja nun sieht es halb so aus das Blizz direkt den patch und den inhalt gelauncht hat und halb den ptr weggelassen hat... ensidia hat gespielt und soweit ich in einigen posts vorher es richtig gesehen habe... *danke an dir Super Pepe, ensidia hat den bug erkannt und ihn ausgenutzt*... und dann noch angegeben selbst ohne hätten sie ihn locker besiegen können... in meinen augen sage ich es erneut und wiederhole mich damit... Der ensidia Raid hat die strafe verdient.



witzigerweise weiss das dieser Herr SuperPepe auch nicht genau, ob er absichtlich ausgenutzt wurde, sondern er behauptet es einfach mit ein wenig schlaumeiersenf dazu noch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kein weiterer kommentar dazu


----------



## Zeyth (5. Februar 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Es ist doch nur drei Stunden Ban und kein permanenter Ban die sollen nicht so rumheulen...
> [...]


der ban ist für drei tage, nicht drei stunden



Maxam schrieb:


> Sanoritbomben noch zusätzlich zunehmen könnte ich mir als dk auch vorstellen
> [...]



weniger, während du als schurke auf deine energie warten musst und in der zwischenzeit eigentlich sonst nichts machen kannst,
solltest du als death knight in der zeit in der deine runen auf cooldown sind deine runenmacht verbrauchen.
death knights haben eben mit runenmacht eine ressource mehr auf die sie zurückgreifen können/sollten während ihre "hauptressource"
sich erneuert.

edit: achja, anscheinend hat blizzard die trys von ensidia ingame beobachtet und die gilde nicht auf den bug hingewiesen, auch nicht die feine englische art.


----------



## Dark385 (5. Februar 2010)

Ist doch unmöglich von Blizz, dass eine Gilde die sofort an den Content ran trat gebannt wird und das weil sie ihre
normale Rota/Strategie genutzt haben. Vielleicht is Blizz sauer, dass ihr so "epischer" Kampf so schnell vorbei war^^
Naja. Kann einfach nicht sein, dass ein zahlender Spieler wegen so was n Bann bekommt.


----------



## Super PePe (5. Februar 2010)

hier wird nix behauptet: lest euch genau den blog Beitrag durch
sie wussten das die Plattform zerfällt, sie bemerkten das sie es aber nicht tat ... machten aber dennoch weiter (und es war kein 1. Try) ... ist für mich aktiv und damit das Vorgehen von Blizzard gerechtfertigt 
dazu muss man nicht allzu schlaumeierisch tun


----------



## Maxam (5. Februar 2010)

Zeyth schrieb:


> der ban ist für drei tage, nicht drei stunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja als Tank hab ich am Anfang meiner Rota ne Phase mit wenig Runenmacht(brauch die für runenstoß drum heb ich sei mir auf)da könnte ich scho ma so ne Bombe reinbringen...


----------



## Maxam (5. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> hier wird nix behauptet: lest euch genau den blog Beitrag durch
> sie wussten das die Plattform zerfällt, sie bemerkten das sie es aber nicht tat ... machten aber dennoch weiter (und es war kein 1. Try) ... ist für mich aktiv und damit das Vorgehen von Blizzard gerechtfertigt
> dazu muss man nicht allzu schlaumeierisch tun




Das es kein 1.Try Kill war ist für mich klar....aber wenn du in der Hitze vom Gefecht bist da kommt die Meldung der hat ne Krankheit *schnell heilen als Heiler* oder als Tank z.B. abspotten musst da achte ich nicht auf den Rest(gut okay ich bin auch Tank).Aber was ich Sage das BLizz den ****** selbst gebaut hat und eigentlich sollten sie froh sein das es ihnen so aufgefallen ist denn wenn das noch 10 andere Gilde gemacht hätten 10*25=250 Spieler die dann nen Bann bekommen hätten das wär scho ein sTück gewesen.


----------



## Hoshifighter (5. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> hier wird nix behauptet: lest euch genau den blog Beitrag durch
> sie wussten das die Plattform zerfällt, sie bemerkten das sie es aber nicht tat ... machten aber dennoch weiter (und es war kein 1. Try) ... ist für mich aktiv und damit das Vorgehen von Blizzard gerechtfertigt
> dazu muss man nicht allzu schlaumeierisch tun



also erstmal muss man dazu sagen, dass die plattform immer noch zerfallen ist. sie wurde allerdings nach dem einsetzen der saronitbomben wiederhergestellt. ich hab muqqs und kungens blog dazu gelesen. muqqs sollte man nicht allzu wörtlich nehmen (obwohl inhaltlich richtig) und kungens blog ist doch sehr sachlich. die sache ist die: da sind 25 spieler die auf den boss und/oder die adds eindreschen: 25 spieler, die aktionen einsetzen. woher will man also explizit wissen, dass es an der saronitbombe lag? vielleicht lag es an disperion? vielleicht an einem totem? vielleicht an einem random proc von einem trinket oder nem ingi enchant? vielleicht an einem zufälligen zusammenspiel mehrer faktoren? sie konnten es in dem moment einfach nicht wissen. und da sie progressorientiert sind, konnten sie auch nicht warten, das kann ich kungen sehr wohl nachfühlen.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
und das es einige immer noch nicht zu wissen scheinnen:
*arthas gabs nicht auf dem ptr*, woher hätten sie es also wissen sollen? hat ihnen ein blizzard mitarbeiter das gesteckt? genauso mysteriös ja die umstände: blizzards gms beobachten ensidia bei ihren trys (was sie bei solchen bossen öfter machen, früher z.B. illidan) und keiner macht mal das maul auf und schreibt, dass sie da etwas verbotenes tun? die lassen sie da mehrere trys ihr ding durchziehen bis er liegt, sie sich ausloggen und schreiben ihnen dann über nacht die bannmeldung? warum nicht während der trys, warum nicht nach dem sieg über arthas? das ist doch sehr suspekt seitens blizzards.

außerdem gehts es nicht um den 3 tage bann, den sie alle sehr wohl verkraften. es geht ums prinzip, dass man sie hier für etwas bestraft, wofür sie nichts konnten; verwarnung wär ok gewesen, bann ist etwas übertrieben und ihnen den erfolg und die items wieder abzunehmen ist unter aller sau. ensidia sind keine suchtis wie die meisten hier glauben. sie haben alle jobs im echten leben, allerdings mit flexiblen arbeitszeiten und sparen sich ihren urlaub für progressraids auf. sie haben auch noch hobbies neben wow, spielen instrumente oder kungen macht auch sehr viel sport. einfach mal n bissel deren hp durchstöbern und member profile lesen. warum werden menschen, die wow etwas intensiver spielen immer sofort als suchtis und arbeitslose abgestempelt? weil ihr nen job habt und eure zeit nicht reicht um gut zu sein, müssen alle anderen gleich mal arbeistlose suchter sein? tadellose logik, wirklich...


----------



## X-orzist (5. Februar 2010)

Hoshifighter schrieb:


> außerdem gehts es nicht um den 3 tage bann, den sie alle sehr wohl verkraften. es geht ums prinzip, dass man sie hier für etwas bestraft, wofür sie nichts konnten; verwarnung wär ok gewesen, bann ist etwas übertrieben und ihnen den erfolg und die items wieder abzunehmen ist unter aller sau. ensidia sind keine suchtis wie die meisten hier glauben. sie haben alle jobs im echten leben, allerdings mit flexiblen arbeitszeiten und sparen sich ihren urlaub für progressraids auf. sie haben auch noch hobbies neben wow, spielen instrumente oder kungen macht auch sehr viel sport. einfach mal n bissel deren hp durchstöbern und member profile lesen. warum werden menschen, die wow etwas intensiver spielen immer sofort als suchtis und arbeitslose abgestempelt? weil ihr nen job habt und eure zeit nicht reicht um gut zu sein, müssen alle anderen gleich mal arbeistlose suchter sein? tadellose logik, wirklich...



schön wie du dich hinter ensidia stellst, aber man sollte einiges mehr dabei beachten:

1. ist ensidia schon mehrmals auffällig geworden ( ulduar ... flammenlev., yoog ), ( pdk ... anub ) und eben jetzt 

2. kommt es auch auf den zeitpunkt der "bugmeldung" an - und diese ist eben immer erst "nach" dem kill erfolgt

3. wurde ensidia wegen flammenlevi, yoog oder auch anub "beurlaubt?

nein ...

addiert man die punkte so ergibt sich eben eine rechnung von 1+1+1 = 3 ... (tage bann)


----------



## Chillers (5. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Bug hin Bug her
> 
> Ensidia hat ihn bemerkt und genutzt und nicht andersherum (Spiel- und Verhaltensregeln sind da mehr als klar definiert). Man muss nicht herausfinden wie der Bug zustande kommt, wenn man ihn bemerkt - dazu hätten sie den GM abwarten können und die sind bei Bugs in Raids ziemlich fix - aber nein sie nutzten ihn aus. Um dann nach 5 Jahren festzustellen das Blizzard schlampige Arbeit abliefert und das es besser wäre den Account auslaufen zulassen und sowieso und überhaupt. Ich finde vorallem diesen Part sehr amüsant.



Ich sign dich mal. 
/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (5. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich meine spielmechaniken zum vorteil zu benutzen ist zwar laut agb verboten, aber meiner meinung nach ist dieser satz im agb doof^^
> 
> btw ob der soldat nun den gegner mit dem messer ersticht oder mit dem scharfschützengewehr ist doch voll egal... der gegner stirbt und voila
> 
> btw find ichs 10x lustiger weil sie sich quasi "durchgeschlingelt" haben^^



Lach´- da isser wieder, der Marshmallowmann mit Kekskern. Ghost busters!


----------



## Mirastor (6. Februar 2010)

Also die Reaktion find ich ziemlich überzogen. Bloß weil ein Ingi seine Berufsfähigkeit nutzt, darf sowas nicht passieren.
Nächstes mal bekomm ich nen Bann wenn ich nen Repbot stelle oder wie?
Oder darf meine Magierin nicht mehr spielen weil der Zauberfaden am Umhang procct?
Dürfen DK's bei den nächsten Bossen in Cata ihr Ghularmeen nicht mehr nutzen?

..... also da is am PTR ziemlich was schief gelaufen.... wozu sind die Dinger eigentlich? Sind die zum testen oder nur damit manche Leute am Patchtag schon sagen können "Habe clearerfahrung am neuen Boss vom PTR"


----------



## Hoshifighter (6. Februar 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> schön wie du dich hinter ensidia stellst, aber man sollte einiges mehr dabei beachten:
> 
> 1. ist ensidia schon mehrmals auffällig geworden ( ulduar ... flammenlev., yoog ), ( pdk ... anub ) und eben jetzt
> 
> ...



das ist mir schon klar, ich weiß dass sie öfters auffällig geworden sind. kungen schreibt in seinem blog auch, dass viele endbosse bei ersten trys noch verbuggt waren. manchmal hilfreiche manchmal welche, die den kampf unmöglich machten. manchmal haben sies gemeldet manchmal nicht. ob das rechtens ist, ist natürlich fragwürdig. seltsam ist ja auch: wenn man einen bug benutzt/entdeckt, der einem nicht hilft oder sogar schadet, dann tut blizzard nichts dagegen. dennoch: der bug ist auf einen programmierfehler und unzureichende tests zurückzuführen, dafür kann ensidia überhaupt nichts. sie haben einfach ihr spiel durchgezogen. das ist für mich der entscheidende punkt: sie haben normal gespielt, da gabs keine auffälligkeiten gegenüber den bossen davor. jeder anderen progressgilde wäre sicherlich das gleich wiederverfahren, wenn ihre schurken ingis wärn. woher soll man dann überhaupt wissen ob man einen boss mit der offiziellen strategie besiegt? ist es dann auch cheaten wenn man in pdk bei twins bei den schilden nicht mehr wechselt? wenn man bei jarraxus den debuff klaut als mage um seinen damage zu boosten? das gilt ganz klar niemals als cheaten, dennoch ist gerade das klauen bei jarraxus ein vorteil den nicht alle klassen haben, praktisch ein exploit für mages... niemand würde deswegen jemanden bannen und ich will auch nichts dagegen sagen, mir is das schnuppe. worauf ich hinaus will: für einen exploit, der autritt, obwohl man normal und ohne böse absichten spielt, sollte man nicht bestraft werden. vor allem wenn die gms den kampf beobachtet haben, hätten sie es doch wohl mal im verlauf des kampfes erwähnen können. das kann doch nicht sein, dass die einfach zugucken und däumchen drehen und sich ins fäustchen lachen. auch als ensidia member: wenn ich weiß, dass gms mir beim spiel zusehen, dann würd ich mich fast schon drauf verlassen, dass sie mir einen hinweis geben, wenn ich gegen die regeln verstoße. und dabei spielt es auch keine rolle ob nun ensidia oder bommelhausen united spielt, es ist einfach unfair von seiten blizzards. außerdem wurde das problem von den schurken ausgelöst, wieso müssen dafür alle bluten?

ich vergöttere ensidia nicht, aber ich mag was sie tun. ich find sie auf ihre art sympathisch. wenn du mich fanboy nennen willst, tu es. dann nenn ich dich hater. dadurch kann sich keiner von uns eine objektive meinung zu dem thema erlauben.


----------



## Super PePe (6. Februar 2010)

HK stellt eine Luftgewehrvariante von ihrem HK417 ... völlig harmloses Ding da alles so abgestimmt und geprüft ist, das die Kugel nach 2 m einfach in der Luft liegen bleibt und herunterfällt. 
Da Dieter D ein Experte auf dem Gebiet von allem ist was knallt und schießt .. lässt er auch dieser seiner neusten Errungenschaft, seine 1. Spezialbehandlung (Routine) mit leckersten Waffenöl etc zu kommen. Was der Hersteller nun nicht beachtet hatte und Dieter D auch nicht weiß (er könnte es als Experte bemerkt haben warum und wieso), ist das die Sicherheitsvorrichtung des Nachbaus, durch zuerlegen ausser Funktion gesetzt wird. Sie zwar weiter nur Luftgewehrkugeln abfeuert, dies aber mit fast 588 m/s tut. Ende vom Lied; Dieter D verletzt damit seine Nachbarin schwer... Wer ist Schuld? Heckler & Koch, für ihren Bug? Die Nachbarin die dumm rumstand? oder Dieter D der zwar unwissentlich oder wissentlich aus dem Nachbau eine tötliche Waffe baute? Oder einfach nur die Tatsache das er auf jemanden anlegte und abdrückte?


----------



## Braamséry (6. Februar 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> schön wie du dich hinter ensidia stellst, aber man sollte einiges mehr dabei beachten:
> 
> 1. ist ensidia schon mehrmals auffällig geworden ( ulduar ... flammenlev., yoog ), ( pdk ... anub ) und eben jetzt
> 
> ...



Ich bin eh dafür alle Gilden, die bei irgendeinem Boss oder Instanz nen Bug vorsätzlich ausgenutzt haben, zu bannen für ein paar Tage.
Warum wird das net gemacht?

Weil man so viele Spieler kaum bannen kann. 

Die haben die nur gebannt, weil es nur eine Gilde war. Wenn es 10 gewesen wären, hätten die sich das auch überlegt.
Aber warum überlegen. Is doch nur eine,.



Super schrieb:


> hier wird nix behauptet: lest euch genau den blog Beitrag durch
> sie wussten das die Plattform zerfällt, sie bemerkten das sie es aber nicht tat ... machten aber dennoch weiter (und es war kein 1. Try) ... ist für mich aktiv und damit das Vorgehen von Blizzard gerechtfertigt
> dazu muss man nicht allzu schlaumeierisch tun






Hoshifighter schrieb:


> also erstmal muss man dazu sagen, dass die plattform immer noch zerfallen ist. sie wurde allerdings nach dem einsetzen der saronitbomben wiederhergestellt. ich hab muqqs und kungens blog dazu gelesen. muqqs sollte man nicht allzu wörtlich nehmen (obwohl inhaltlich richtig) und kungens blog ist doch sehr sachlich. die sache ist die: da sind 25 spieler die auf den boss und/oder die adds eindreschen: 25 spieler, die aktionen einsetzen. woher will man also explizit wissen, dass es an der saronitbombe lag? vielleicht lag es an disperion? vielleicht an einem totem? vielleicht an einem random proc von einem trinket oder nem ingi enchant? vielleicht an einem zufälligen zusammenspiel mehrer faktoren? sie konnten es in dem moment einfach nicht wissen. und da sie progressorientiert sind, konnten sie auch nicht warten, das kann ich kungen sehr wohl nachfühlen.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> und das es einige immer noch nicht zu wissen scheinnen:
> *arthas gabs nicht auf dem ptr*, woher hätten sie es also wissen sollen? hat ihnen ein blizzard mitarbeiter das gesteckt? genauso mysteriös ja die umstände: blizzards gms beobachten ensidia bei ihren trys (was sie bei solchen bossen öfter machen, früher z.B. illidan) und keiner macht mal das maul auf und schreibt, dass sie da etwas verbotenes tun? die lassen sie da mehrere trys ihr ding durchziehen bis er liegt, sie sich ausloggen und schreiben ihnen dann über nacht die bannmeldung? warum nicht während der trys, warum nicht nach dem sieg über arthas? das ist doch sehr suspekt seitens blizzards.
> ...



Exakt.

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht etwas zu verdeutlichen.
Es muss auch gesagt werden, dass das net bei jedem try vorkam. Das wird Blizzard aus ihren Daten herausfinden können. (Aber warum die Mühe machen, bannen is doch viel einfacher)

Ich gebe ma ein Beispiel um zu zeigen wie man sich vorstellen kann, wie es ist herausfinden zu müssen was das verursacht hat.

1. Platform zerfällt

2. (zur gleichen Zeit) 
- Hunter castet Steady shot
- Druide castet Nachwachsen
- Hexenmeister setzt nen Dot neu
- Warri (Tank) setzt Schildschlag ein
- Magier castet Arkane Geschosse
- Schurke setzt Saronitbombe ein
- Todesritter macht Todesstoß o.ä.
- Hunter 2 castet Schlangenbiss
- Mage 2 castet Arkanschlag
- Paladin setzt Göttlicher Sturm ein (Der bei Anub einen Bug hervorgerufen hat)

Usw. Führt die Liste gerne fort wie ihr wollt.

Aber versetzt euch mal in die Lage herauszufinden welche Fähigkeit das auslöst. Es kann JEDE x-beliebige sein. Und das herauszufinden ist Blizzards aufgabe.
Dazu muss man sagen, dass bei Anub auch alle gilden weiter gemacht haben obwohl ein bug bekannt und bewusst genutzt wurde.


----------



## skyline930 (7. Februar 2010)

Hab ich auch im anderen Thread dazu geschrieben:

Bugusing, auch versehentlich, wird mit Ban geahndet. In JEDEM Spiel. Punkt. Ist mir auch klar, das Ensidia und ihre Fanboy-Crew damit unzufrieden ist - schließlich sind sie _ENSIDIA_ zomfgzofmg *aufdiekniefall*.
Außerdem ist es nicht das erste Mal das Ensidia wegen Buguse gebannt wird.


----------



## Braamséry (7. Februar 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch im anderen Thread dazu geschrieben:
> 
> Bugusing, auch versehentlich, wird mit Ban geahndet. In JEDEM Spiel. Punkt. Ist mir auch klar, das Ensidia und ihre Fanboy-Crew damit unzufrieden ist - schließlich sind sie _ENSIDIA_ zomfgzofmg *aufdiekniefall*.
> Außerdem ist es nicht das erste Mal das Ensidia wegen Buguse gebannt wird.



Eben NICHT.

Wann wurden denn alle gebannt, die den Pally Bug bei Anub genutzt haben?

Dazu fehlte Blizzard einfach der Mut, weil es sehr viele waren. Aber das Argument kannst getrost vergessen.


----------



## Herr Hering (7. Februar 2010)

Der Bann war vollkommen unberechtigt , das acm hätte aberkannt werden sollen und keienr gebannt


----------



## Vicell (7. Februar 2010)

Zitat aus Muqq's Blog bezüglich des Banns: Fix your goddamn buggy bullshit half-assed encounters. The amount of time and effort we dedicated to get through Wrath of the Lich king and Icecrown to see this guy die and take a turn at Arthas is just sick. To finally see him die only to have the ENTIRE raid banned is simply an insult. It's cheap enough to make a bugged fucking encounter, but to ban people when they do not know what's causing the bugs is just a fucking joke. Whoever came up with this sheer *fisting* of an idea can go fuck themselves. If you spent hours observing us in GM-mode when we beta-test the encounters for you on live, at least make sure you ban us for the right reason. Handing out suspensions when players encounter a portion of the game that is bugged is very short-sighted and insulting. There's been hundreds of thousands of bugs in this game up til now, and most people don't get banned, when just playing their game through the bugged content you throw in their face. 

Haargenau so sehe ich es auch.


----------



## Piposus (7. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Ist schon richtig so :>



Wenn ich so nen Blödsinn lese, frage ich mich ja schon...

Ensidia hatte bei fast allen Endbossen mit Bugs zu kämpfen, die sind sich nichts anderes gewohnt. Und bei einem "Wettstreit" um den Worldfirst geht es denen am Arsch vorbei, wenn etwas bugt und sie werden nicht (vorallem nicht bei begrenzten Trys) untersuchen, was den Bug auslöst.


----------



## Braamséry (7. Februar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Wenn ich so nen Blödsinn lese, frage ich mich ja schon...
> 
> Ensidia hatte bei fast allen Endbossen mit Bugs zu kämpfen, die sind sich nichts anderes gewohnt. Und bei einem "Wettstreit" um den Worldfirst geht es denen am Arsch vorbei, wenn etwas bugt und sie werden nicht (vorallem nicht bei begrenzten Trys) untersuchen, was den Bug auslöst.



Eben. 

Sie stellen die Versuchskaninchen für den Boss dar. 

Hätte Blizzard brav die Fresse gehalten hätten sie den nerven können und fertig.

Aber nein, sie mussten ja selbst hundert-tausende leute gegen sich aufbringen.

(Lest den Offiziellen post, da sieht man gut, dass viele gegen den Bann sind)

Ich warte wirklich seit der Meldung, dass alle, die den Anub bug bewusst genutzt haben (also praktisch jeder bis zum Fix) gebannt wird. Nur da warte ich wohl noch jahre.


----------



## Deathclaws09 (7. Februar 2010)

ja leute tut mir echt leid ich war voll sauer wie ich das nochmal gelesen hab villt weil ich zz auch bisschen stress hab mit meim acc weil blizz es nit auffe reihe kriegt aber ich finde der ban is nicht gerechtfertigt da gms beim kill live dabei warn und es hätten gleich im raid sagen können und den bugg entweder beheben oder den content ( wenigstens den boss ) erstmal sperren können biss sie den bugg mit nem hotfix wegkriegen<br>ich entschuldige mich falls ich überreagiert habe ( was ich hab )


----------



## Orgoron (7. Februar 2010)

Hab mal nicht alles genau durchgelesen und bin sicher kein Ensidia Fanboy.

Da wurde extra kein Beta Test gemacht was für ein Hokuspokus um den Mob alles geheimhalten und dann liegt der im 10er nach 3 Stunden und im 25er am ersten Tag.

Blizz hätte einfach nen unschaffbaren Hardmode zuerst bringen sollen dann wär genug Zeit gewesen Bugs zu fixen.

Irgendwie ist Blizz einfach nur noch fail.


----------



## phix92 (7. Februar 2010)

Sie haben ihn down, oder ? 

http://www.ensidia.com/article/271/lich-king-25man-down-again


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (7. Februar 2010)

es geht ja das gerücht um, die plattform würde sich nur aufbauen wenn man die bomben extra auf eine zerstörte plattform wirft. anderseits wird behauptet die baut sich auf egal wo man die bomben hinwirft.

im ersterem fall wäre es ganz klar absichtliches bugusing, im anderem fall nicht.

ausserdem wenn bei dem kampf wirklich gamemaster zugeschaut haben ist der bann auch nicht gerechtfertig. denn da hätten die gms während des fights reagieren müssen und nicht erst danach.


und ob blizzard wirklich beweise für absichtliches bugusing hat ist auch unklar. es wurden auch schon andere unschuldig gebannt. bspw athene der wieder auf 70 zurückgestuft hatte, obwohl ein gm sagte seine methode wäre erlaubt. könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das blizzard einfach mal auf verdacht gebannt hat.

den worldfirst und die items entziehen ist voll in ordnung, da es ja kein regulärer kill war. nur ob der bann wirklich gerechtfertigt ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Piposus (7. Februar 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> den worldfirst und die items entziehen ist voll in ordnung, da es ja kein regulärer kill war. nur ob der bann wirklich gerechtfertigt ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Sehe ich nicht unbedingt so. Entweder wussten sie, dass die Saronitbomben den Bug verursachen, dann ist Bann und Aberkennung des Kills inkl. Items etc. natürlich ok.

ooooder:

Sie wussten einfach nicht, weshalb sich die Plattform wieder erneuert. Dann ist der Kill OK und natürlich auch der Loot. Schlussendlich könnte eh nur ein Killvideo das ganze "Rätsel" lösen.


----------



## Braamséry (7. Februar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Schlussendlich könnte eh nur ein Killvideo das ganze "Rätsel" lösen.



Nur leider werden Video eig nur aus der Sicht von Kungen, Muqq und anderen, meist Offis, gedreht. 

Dadurch sieht man aber nicht wohin die Bombe geworfen wird, weil das nur ein Video aus sicht des schurken zeigt.


----------



## Lynhirr (8. Februar 2010)

Für mich ist das recht eindeutig:

1) Es steht klar in den Spielregeln, das Bugusing verboten ist und geahndet wird.

2) Ensidia wußten offensichtlich, dass da ein Bug war, denn sie haben ihn ja gemeldet - aber dummerweise, nachdem ihr Firstkill durch war. 

Und nicht nur letzteres ist recht peinlich, was dann an Beleidigungen veröffentlicht wurde setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf! Vielleicht sollten die Jungs mal freiwillig ein halbes Jahr pausieren. Das würde wohl einiges wieder zurechtrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (8. Februar 2010)

Lynhirr schrieb:


> 2) Ensidia wußten offensichtlich, dass da ein Bug war, denn sie haben ihn ja gemeldet - aber dummerweise, nachdem ihr Firstkill durch war.
> 
> Und nicht nur letzteres ist recht peinlich, was dann an Beleidigungen veröffentlicht wurde setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf! Vielleicht sollten die Jungs mal freiwillig ein halbes Jahr pausieren. Das würde wohl einiges wieder zurechtrücken
> 
> ...



Weil sie genau wissen, dass da GMs zugucken. 
Der besten Beweis ist, dass die wussten, dass die ja "absichtles Bugusing" betrieben haben.

Und peinlich finde ich Leute wie dich.

Es gab hunderte Bugs.

Ensidia und ander Top-Gilden haben sie herausgefunden. Jez wird Ensidia gebannt obwohl sie nicht wissen konnten was da genau los war.

Und bei Anub'arak wurde trotz bewusster Nutzung (Man kann net sagen, dass tausende Gilden etwas unabsichtich machen, nachdem Blizzard auch schon geschrieben hat, was genau los ist) niemand! gebannt!

Erkennst du den Fehler von Blizzard?
Gleichberechtigung fehlt denen ganz viel.
Hätten die vorher jeden wegen Bugusing gebannt würden heute viel weniger Leute spiele, weil es ja "unfair" wäre.

Da Ensidia jez als Exemplar da steht, wobei Blizzard sowas nie wieder machen wird. Vllt mit Top-Gilden, aber nicht wenn es mehr als 5sind. Und da verstehe ich es, wenn sie sich aufregen, weil sie etwas unbewusst nutzen, die GMs zugucken, aber nichtmal sagen können "Hört bitte mal auf, wir untersuchen was den Bug verursacht" und dann einfach nen Bann hinterherwerfen.


----------



## Super PePe (8. Februar 2010)

Es geht nicht darum das Ensidia eine Bug "gefunden" hat. Ensidia muss auch nicht herausfinden wie der Bug entsteht (das Aufgabe von Blizzard). Aber , nachdem sie feststellten da stimmt was nicht, dennoch weiter zu machen und ihn trotz besseres Wissen zu legen, ja dafür haben sie die Quittung bekommen (und im Vergleich eine recht milde).
Nochmal langsam damit es jeder versteht _kann_.
An dem Bug ist nur Blizzard schuld. Aber genutzt hat ihn Ensidia. Ich würde ja die Aufregung verstehen wenn sie null, nada, nix gemerkt hätten. Wenn sie ihn gelegt hätten und dann ins Bettchen gegangen wären und gut wäre es. Aber nein! Sie mussten ihn melden, aus Egogründen oder aus Liebe zum Spiel, da soll sich jeder User seinen eigenen Reim drauf machen. Das nun Blizzard aufmerkt und sich die letzten Minuten von Arthas genau anschaut, ja damit sollte man rechnen und bei soviel Liebe zu einem Spiel sollte man deren Regeln auch mittlerweile nach über 5 Jahren kennen.
Denn im ideal Fall ist ein was Justitia egal: Erfolge, Items/Aussehen und soziale Herkunft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zum Thema GM und Bugs: ich weiss ihr habt alle keine Zeit mehr ... am liebst gleich den kompletten 80er auf EndEpix erstellem und dann in Dalaran langweilen. Aber wer nicht mal 60 min Zeit hat auf einen GM zu warten, bei einer Sache die einem dann doch sehr sehr am Herzen liegt, ja der muss halt damit klar kommen das ihn seine Ungeduld abstraft... 
Und wer wegen der Ausübung des Hausrechtes seitens Blizzard auf die Barrikaden geht, sollte überlegen nicht auch mal 3 Tage Frischluft zu tanken.


----------



## hassmaske (9. Februar 2010)

blizz kassiert sooooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooo viel geld da sollte das programmieren doch wohl möglich sein (an alle die sagen das sie keine schuld dran haben da so etwas FÜR SIE schwer ist:IHR SEID AUCH NICHT FACHLEUTE WIE 100 DAVON BEI BLIZZ ARBEITEN UND DAS IHR JOB IS WOMIT SIE IHR GELD BEKOMMEN-.-) wenn ich was produziere veröffentliche ,gehe ich davon aus das alles damit ok is und ich für all die fehler hafte und nicht den jenigen der ein fehler endeckt einbuchte.Blizz schönes Eigentor immer weiter so.Was macht ihr eig mit dem Geld so?kommen schone einige millionen zusammen im Monat 13€x13millionen im MONAT 13€x13millionen x 12 =2028000000€ im jahr, joa schon ne menge Geld.Jetz kommen die ausreden Mitarbeiter dies das.Wenn die Mitarbeiter so teuer kosten ,frag ich mich ob das Edel N.... sind (Wenn blizz 20280 arbeiter hat müsste jeder im jahr ca 1 millionen € verdienen)


----------



## Bariom (9. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die Banns wegen der Ausnutzung von Spielmechaniken einfach nur lächerlich, wenn es die Programmierer und Entwickler von Blizzard nicht schaffen etwas annähernd sauber zu programmieren dann sollen sie es lassen oder sich mehr Zeit nehmen und nicht nur ständig auf den schnellen Dollar schauen. Es ist jetzt schon ein witz wie mache Bosskämpfe von Blizz verstümmelt wurden nur weil man nicht in der Lage ist bestimmte Bugs zu beheben, da sollen sie die Bugs gleich lassen solange das Game spielbar bleibt oder sich vorher mal richtig gedanken zu guten Mechaniken und Optiken überlegen. Denn wenn Blizzard so weiter macht ist WoW nur noch ein Noobgame für die breite Masse wo man gleich einen Char auf max. lvl erstellen kann, da ja auf dem Weg zu 80ig Bugs auftreten könnten.


----------



## Bariom (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hab dazu dann nur noch eine Frage an alle die sagen es ist gerechtfertig "Nutzt Ihr im Leben den nicht auch die Möglichkeiten die sich euch bieten ? Warum dann nicht in WoW noch dazu wo es versucht in seinen Grenzen das Leben in einer Gemeinschaft darzustellen? "

Ach ja und mein Chef würde mir was erzählen wenn ich größere programmfehler machen würde, also sollten sich die Programmierer mal an ihre Berufsehre erinnern.


----------



## RedShirt (9. Februar 2010)

mal als jemand, der im Gegensatz zu vermutlich vielen der hier anwesenden selber programmiert (und damit nicht WoW Makros meint).

@hassmaske
"Die bekommen Geld dafür, also müssen sie fehlerfrei arbeiten" -> unmöglich.
Selbst mit 2 Jahren testen, ab einer gewissen Komplexität bleibt immer noch ein Rest ungetestet, weil die Kombinationsvielfalt zu groß ist.
Dafür gibts Betatests. Nutzt Blizzard auch, aber hier war die Abwägung klar: Lieber keinen PTR, dafür als erste den Bosskampf unverfälscht miterleben.
Fingerzeige helfen hier garnichts.
Übrigens, Deine Milchmädchenrechnung solltest Dir schenken. Auf welchem Stuhl sitzen denn Deine Angestellten? Brauchen die n PC? Strom? Vielleicht n Dach überm Kopf zum Arbeiten? Und wo sind die WoW-Server? Die laufen über Atemluft ^^ und waren gratis und sind wartungsfrei...
*mensch mensch*

@bariom
sowas seh ich nicht als größeren Programmfehler. Programmfehler wäre gewesen, wenn Arthas an einer Stelle resettet, ohne daß ein Spieler was dafürkann. Das ist n böser Fehler. Ein Bug aus einer Spieleraktion ist, wie gesagt, ein Bug. Ganz normal, sowas kann passieren.
Aber das Bashing geht jetzt mal weiter.
"Programmiert sauber!" "Ihr kriegt doch soviel Geld!" .... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Februar 2010)

ensidia fiel zwar auf das da was nicht stimmt, aber wussten nicht woran es liegt. sie hatten schon zig verbuggte endbosse gelegt. das war nichts neues.
und wenn gms zugeschaut haben war der ban sowieso nicht berechtigt. weil die hätten da reagieren müssen und gleich die trys unterbrechen müssen.

die frage ist allerdings wohin man die bomben werfen musste. wenn man sie irgendwohin werfen musste, konnten sie nicht wissen das es daran liegt. wenn man sie aber auf die unsichtbare plattform werfen musste war es klar absichtliches bugusing.


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

Querverweis: ein mit Mann Mitte 40 will über die Ampel gegen, diese ist Rot. Es kommt allesdings kein Auto. Auf der anderen Seite steht ein Polizist, der seine Bockwurst schlürft. Er beobachtet den Mann wie er bei Rot die Seite wechseln. Auf der anderen Seite angekommen, drückt ihm der Polizist mit einem Lächeln ein Bußgeldbescheid von 15 Euro in die Hand. 
Darauf hin meinte der Mann empört: "_Na warten sie mal sie haben es doch gesehen, warum haben sie nichts gesagt und mich abgehalten die Straße bei Rot zu überqueren!?¿_" 
da meint der Polizist nur trocken: _"Sie sind erwachsen, eigenständig, warum sollte ich ihnen das vorschreiben, bin ich ihre Mutti." *

* Dem Mann hätte auch die Fahrerlaubnis entzogen werden können
_


----------



## Natar (9. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Querverweis: ein mit Mann Mitte 40 will über die Ampel gegen, diese ist Rot. Es kommt allesdings kein Auto. Auf der anderen Seite steht ein Polizist, der seine Bockwurst schlürft. Er beobachtet den Mann wie er bei Rot die Seite wechseln. Auf der anderen Seite angekommen, drückt ihm der Polizist mit einem Lächeln ein Bußgeldbescheid von 15 Euro in die Hand.
> Darauf hin meinte der Mann empört: "_Na warten sie mal sie haben es doch gesehen, warum haben sie nichts gesagt und mich abgehalten die Straße bei Rot zu überqueren!?¿_"
> da meint der Polizist nur trocken: _"Sie sind erwachsen, eigenständig, warum sollte ich ihnen das vorschreiben, bin ich ihre Mutti." *
> 
> ...




10 Leute überqueren die Ampel bei Rot, kein Fahrzeug kommt. Polizist steht daneben, sagt nichts
- 1 Mann überquert die Ampel bei Rot, kein Fahrzug kommt. Polizist steht daneben, gibt Busse.

--> *Willkür

*was sagt uns wiki:



> Der Staat [Hallo Herr Blizzard] darf nicht willkürlich wesentlich Gleiches ungleich bzw. wesentlich Ungleiches gleich behandeln. Es muss hierfür ein Differenzierungskriterium vorliegen. Dieses fehlt nach einer vielfach verwandten Formel der Rechtsprechung, wenn sich ein vernünftiger, sich aus der Natur der Sache ergebender oder sonst sachlich einleuchtender Grund für die staatliche Maßnahme nicht finden lässt.



Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Bugs und Spielungereihmtheiten schon von Tausenden und Abertausenden von Spielern ausgenutzt wurden, und nur weil eine gilde nun mal den w1-titel [welcher von seiten des entwicklers nicht einmal vorteile/spezielle belohnung gewährleistet] erspielt hat, sollte nicht gleich der banhammer geschwungen werden.

Erinnern wir uns vanilla, ach was waren die bosse buggy. hab da nie eine entschädigung gesehen für meine unzähligen versuchsstunden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und solange nicht definitiv feststeht, dass die bomben gezielt eingesetzt wurden, ist es sowieso heikel


----------



## Braamséry (9. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das Ensidia eine Bug "gefunden" hat. Ensidia muss auch nicht herausfinden wie der Bug entsteht (das Aufgabe von Blizzard). Aber , nachdem sie feststellten da stimmt was nicht, dennoch weiter zu machen und ihn trotz besseres Wissen zu legen, ja dafür haben sie die Quittung bekommen (und im Vergleich eine recht milde).
> Nochmal langsam damit es jeder versteht _kann_.
> An dem Bug ist nur Blizzard schuld. Aber genutzt hat ihn Ensidia. Ich würde ja die Aufregung verstehen wenn sie null, nada, nix gemerkt hätten. Wenn sie ihn gelegt hätten und dann ins Bettchen gegangen wären und gut wäre es. Aber nein! Sie mussten ihn melden, aus Egogründen oder aus Liebe zum Spiel, da soll sich jeder User seinen eigenen Reim drauf machen. Das nun Blizzard aufmerkt und sich die letzten Minuten von Arthas genau anschaut, ja damit sollte man rechnen und bei soviel Liebe zu einem Spiel sollte man deren Regeln auch mittlerweile nach über 5 Jahren kennen.
> Denn im ideal Fall ist ein was Justitia egal: Erfolge, Items/Aussehen und soziale Herkunft



Genauso wussten sie aber auch, dass die GMs zugucken. Und, dass die nur zugucken und nicht sagen können "Wir untersuchen eben den Bug, könnt ihr bitte für die Zeit aufhören?" finde ich was nocht bescheruter.



Natar schrieb:


> 10 Leute überqueren die Ampel bei Rot, kein Fahrzeug kommt. Polizist steht daneben, sagt nichts
> - 1 Mann überquert die Ampel bei Rot, kein Fahrzug kommt. Polizist steht daneben, gibt Busse.
> 
> --> *Willkür
> *



Das ist genau wie es bei Anub + Arthas war.

Bei Anub'arak waren es einfach zu viele um alle zu bannen, weil man mit heftiger kritik rechnen muss. 
Bei einer Gilde, Ensidia, geht das aber locker, weil es nur wenige Leut betrifft.


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

wenn der Polizist die 10 Leute so gehen lässt muss jemand diesen Polizisten anzeigen ... ebend wegen Willkür
und nicht anders rum

sollte es der gleiche Polizist sein der die 10 gehen lässt,den einen aber nicht... dann hast du mein Beispiel gar nicht verstanden und versuchst per _eristische_ Dialektik ein Täuschung.


----------



## Natar (9. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> wenn der Polizist die 10 Leute so gehen lässt muss jemand diesen Polizisten anzeigen ... ebend wegen Willkür
> und nicht anders rum
> 
> sollte es der gleiche Polizist sein der die 10 gehen lässt,den einen aber nicht... dann hast du mein Beispiel gar nicht verstanden und versuchst per _eristische_ Dialektik ein Täuschung.



ganz ehrlich, ich hab keine ahnung was eristisch heisst

mal wieder wiki:


> *Eristik* ist die Lehre vom Streitgespräch und die Kunst der Widerlegung in einer Diskussion oder Debatte. Der Begriff findet sich in diesem Zusammenhang in Philosophie und Rhetorik.



olà amigo
na ja, täuschen will ich eigentlich nicht
erklärs mir doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (9. Februar 2010)

Also soll Ensidia jez Hand gegen Blizzard erheben, weil Blizzard sie gebannt hat und tausende andere Gilden nicht?


----------



## ShaPhan (10. Februar 2010)

Wie kann man einen Kunden, der für ein Produkt bezahlt, damit bestrafen das Er es nicht nutzen darf.
Und das aus dem Grund, weil ich es versäumt habe es fehlerfrei zu verfügung zu stellen.

Die richtige vorgangsweise wäre gewesen, den Fehler zu lokalisieren und abzustellen.
Dann kontrollieren ob die Spieler mit PURER absicht diesen Fehler ausgenutzt haben, oder Er in IHRER Spielmechanik aufgetreten ist.

Wenn Ja - Bann, Erfolg aberkennen.
Wenn Nein - Erfolg aberkennen, Bann nein.

Da ich in der Qualitätssicherung in einen großen Betrieb tätig bin weiß ich genau das man nicht alles überprüfen kann.
Aber den Kunden dann dafür zu bestrafen, daß ist in der normalen Wirtschaft untragbar.


----------



## Super PePe (10. Februar 2010)

Zunächstmal zu dem Polizisten. Es ging bei dem Beispiel um eigenverantwortliches Handeln. Nur weil die Exekutive zuschaut, heißt das nicht ich kann den Kopf abschalten, weil es passt ja jemand auf, der mir rechtzeitig sagt ich darf es nicht tun.

Und nun zu dem zahlenden Kunden. 13 Euro bedeuten du darfst an diesem Spiel teilhaben, jedoch erlauben dir die 13 Euro nicht gegen Spielregeln zu verstoßen.

Es ist hier wichtig 2 Fehler zu trennen ... Den Bug von Blizzard (das ist ihre Schuld) und das Bugusing von Ensidia (das ist die Schuld Ensidias). Nur weil Partei A einen Fehler begeht, erlaubt es Partei B nicht auch ein Fehler zu begehen, mit dem Verweis darauf, dasz Partei A ja angefangen hat.
Es spielt auch keine Rolle wer bei welchem Boss früher Bugusing betrieben hat und wer nicht erwischt wurde.


----------



## Braamséry (10. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Zunächstmal zu dem Polizisten. Es ging bei dem Beispiel um eigenverantwortliches Handeln. Nur weil die Exekutive zuschaut, heißt das nicht ich kann den Kopf abschalten, weil es passt ja jemand auf, der mir rechtzeitig sagt ich darf es nicht tun.
> 
> Und nun zu dem zahlenden Kunden. 13 Euro bedeuten du darfst an diesem Spiel teilhaben, jedoch erlauben dir die 13 Euro nicht gegen Spielregeln zu verstoßen.
> 
> ...



Das mit den 13€ is klar. 

Man hat auch immernoch kein Recht den ganzen content zu sehen nur weil man bezahlt...

Aber mit dem Polizisten ist es eig wie bei jedem Beispiel im RL. Es geht einfach nicht beides zu vergleichen.
Ich sage dies aber nicht weil das jeder sagt, sondern weil ich dazu auch etwas in der Hand habe was ich heranziehen kann.

Wenn der, im Beispiel genannte, Polizist die 10 Leute straffrei davonkommen lässt, muss ihn eigentlich jemand anklagen.
Nur wenn Blizzard tausende Gilden nicht bestraft, aber eine, wer will sie verklagen? Jeder weiß, dass das was Blizzard sagt, mehr oder weniger, gesetz ist. Ob sie nun immer gleich handeln oder auch komplett verschieden hat einfach keinen zu interessieren. Alleine deshalb, weil man Blizzard praktisch nicht verklagen kann wegen so etwas. Blizzard stellt in diesem Fall die höchste Instanz dar.

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer selber versucht RL Vergleiche heranzuziehen. Und so nah sie auch waren, konnte man immer mindestens einen Schwachpunkt finden, der dem ganzen das genick brach.

PS: Wer den perfekten Vergleich von RL und InGame hat, der auch in allen belangen etwas taugt, meldet euch. Wäre sehr froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (11. Februar 2010)

wieso? 1000 Gilden? ist der Content schon so einfach geworden, das in 1 Woche 1000 Gilden den Saronit-ich-bombe-dich-ganz-plattform-bug nutzten? Ach früher? ja aber es geht nicht um früher es geht um den speziellen falle "Über die Strasse gehen" aka "Arthasbug" und nicht um "ich park im Krankhauswartezimmer " aka "ich schwebe zum 50. Insane Tribune"

Ich kann euren Unmut verstehen, aber das hier hat weden was mit Gefühlen, noch mit Sympathien zu tun sondern man betrachtet nur Ensidia, Arthas, Blizzard und damit muss Ensidia sich eingestehen, das sie dieses mal Bockmist bauten. Und wenn jetzt wieder einer kommt "Ja aber aber aber aber das Blizzard hat angefangen" "ja aber aber aber aber aber aber früher..." ... der hat leider nix verstanden...

Und Mädels und Jungs ... Richtlinie und Gesetze und Auffassungen ändern sich im Laufe der Zeit und werden immer wieder angepasst ... 
Duelle waren mal "erlaubt"; irgendwann nicht mehr, dann wurde man wegen "Todschlag" bestraft und es war kein Kavaliersdelikt.

Edit: und das einige Ensidaspieler verbal entgleisen, ist auch nachvollziehbar unabhängig von ihrem Alter. Schaut doch mal in die Stadien, da sitzen keine 12 Jährigen. Da weine und schreien Erwachsene und das bei einem Spiel.
Wo wir beim Fussball sind, schaut weiter vorn nach da steht schon was zum Thema. Was wäre eine spielerische Leistung die nur zustande kam durch einen "Betrug". Würde sich sowas noch einer anschauen? Wer soll darauf stolz sein?. Was soll das für ein Frist-World-Kill sein.?
Welche EliteProgressgilde wäre schon auf ein Bugkill stolz?
Die Bestrafung und Aberkennung des "1.WK" (nicht verwechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ändert ja nichts daran das jeder weiß: Ensidia waren die Ersten. Offiziell natürlich nicht aber das ist doch egal. Sie waren die Ersten das wird ihnen keiner mehr nehmen können. 
Und nun nochwas zum Nachdenken. Was ist mehr proProgress: Was zu legen als 1. oder was zu legen als erstes dabei einen bug zu finden, ihn zu nutzen um Blizzard ihre "Grenzen" aufzuzeigen, mit der Gewissheit das Blizzard reagieren wird? (Leider haben einige Ensidias das nicht so ganz verinnerlicht oder die Größe das zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Allein die "Presse" um den Kill und um den Bann ist für Ensidia reine "Kapital" ... unter der Sichtweise ist der 3 Tages Bann und die Aberkennung leicht zu verschmerzen. Menschen stehen auf solche Stories.


----------



## Natar (11. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Und Mädels und Jungs ... Richtlinie und Gesetze und Auffassungen ändern sich im Laufe der Zeit und werden immer wieder angepasst ...



so, nun, wann haben sie in diesem falle sich geändert?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Braamséry (11. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> wieso? 1000 Gilden? ist der Content schon so einfach geworden, das in 1 Woche 1000 Gilden den Saronit-ich-bombe-dich-ganz-plattform-bug nutzten? Ach früher? ja aber es geht nicht um früher es geht um den speziellen falle "Über die Strasse gehen" aka "Arthasbug" und nicht um "ich park im Krankhauswartezimmer " aka "ich schwebe zum 50. Insane Tribune"



Das war bezogen auf den Anub'arak Bug, den tausende Gilden genutzt haben.
Das war bewusst und wurde, wegen der schieren anzahl, nicht bestraft.


----------



## Super PePe (12. Februar 2010)

Folge ich eurer Logik: dann sollte man auch wenn man bei der Steuerhinterziehung erwischt wird, straffrei bleiben, weil ja schon zuvor mehrere 10000 Menschen dies getan haben und unbestraft blieben? Spitze ich das weiter zu, heißt es ich muss mir nur einen Fall heraus suchen wo Täter X bei Tat Y (Vergewaltigung, Mord, Raub, Putsch) unbestraft bliebt, dann kann ich dies auch tun und mich immer auf diesen Punkt berufen?


----------



## Natar (3. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ensidia hat ihn bemerkt und genutzt und nicht andersherum (Spiel- und Verhaltensregeln sind da mehr als klar definiert). Man muss nicht herausfinden wie der Bug zustande kommt, wenn man ihn bemerkt - *dazu hätten sie den GM abwarten können und die sind bei Bugs in Raids ziemlich fix* - aber nein sie nutzten ihn aus. Um dann nach 5 Jahren festzustellen das Blizzard schlampige Arbeit abliefert und das es besser wäre den Account auslaufen zulassen und sowieso und überhaupt. Ich finde vorallem diesen Part sehr amüsant.



wenn ich hier nochmal was posten dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zitat von paragon nach dem hm-lichking-kill:

The encounter had a bug in the spirit phase, *which we reported two weeks ago*, *but the bug didn't get fixed until today*. The bug made the encounter somewhat harder. We had already worked our way around the spirit problem on last week's reset, so the kill was definitely within our grasp even without any extra attempts or buffs.

frei übersetzt:


Es gab einen Bug in der Geist-Phase, welchen wir vor zwei wochen gemeldet haben, aber der wurde bis heute noch nicht gefixt.


----------



## Niválith (3. März 2010)

Ich will ja niemandem etwas nachsagen und sage es deshalb unter Vorbehalt: Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat Ensidia (ob in neuer oder alter Konstellation) schon in Ulduar Bosse durch Exploitusing und Bugusing gelegt.. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr bei welchen dieses war. Ich denke mal, das dies einfach eine Reaktion von Seiten Blizzards auf dieses wiederholte Using ist. (es kann mich gerne jemand verbessern, habe da aber so etwas im Hinterkopf was das angeht) 

Und ansonsten: Ertsens das ganze ist ein Spiel und wer es so Bierernst nimmt wie Muqq und deshalb seinen Account kündigt, dem kann ich dazu nur sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr Realitätssinn ist mal ganz nebenbei total abhanden gekommen.....
Was bringt es mir RL wenn ich nen Arthas "First Kill" habe?? Gar nichts.. weder nen länger P**** noch dickere Ti****!! (Letzteres musste sein bin ja von der weiblichen Gamerfraktion) Und kaufen kann ich mir dafür auch nichts.

Von daher: Kommt mal wieder auf den Boden der Realität zurück und denkt mal darüber nach!

Ach ja: grade gefunden: http://www.mmo-champion.com/general-discussions-22/ensidia-exploited-on-mimiron-%28proof%29/


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Ja, gleiches Recht für alle - da gibt's auch für Top-Gilden keine Ausnahme so sehe ich das auch
Yes, equal rights for all - there's also no exception for top guilds as I see it


----------

